# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  По просьбе Вани

## Артикль

Кто у Вани стреляет под окном и чьи трупы.
https://zen.yandex.ru/video/watch/62...95ce4d564c63b9

----------


## Имбирь

из актуального:




> ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ, ЕСЛИ ОККУПАНТ ХОЧЕТ СДАТЬСЯ? 
> 
> Русские солдаты, оккупанты, покрывшие себя неувядаемым позором, разбегаются в разные стороны и бродят по лесам и полям  Украины. 
> 
> Их жизни нужно беречь. Они нужны для обменного фонда пленных. 
> 
> Если Вы увидели голодного русского солдата, готового сдаться в плен, сначала предложите  ему отдать Вам его оружие, затем ведите его в местный сельсовет к старосте. Или в офис местной ОТГ. 
> 
> Если офис ОТГ находится далеко от Вас или это небезопасно, то позовите на подмогу и обязательно наберите на номер горячей линии сборного пункта пленных Министерства обороны. 
> ...

----------


## Имбирь

...



> Белорусские дипломаты начали увольняться в знак протеста против российской агрессии в Украине, которая осуществляется при содействии Лукашенко. Это заявление консула Генконсульства Республики Беларусь в Мюнхене Натальи Хвостовой. (фото прилагается)

----------


## Unity

Да...
Эта война - не только оружием, но и в информационном поле...

Единственный выход, вполне очевидный: лично побывать там ну и разобраться во происходящем.
Если слепо верить первому-ладному видеофайлу в качестве мобилки с камерой в пару мегапикселей - можно утверждать, что "существует снежный человек, Лохнесское чудовище, пришелец Алёшенька"...
А если быть там, на передовой, общаться с людьми - многое становится понятным...
Людей просто стравливают словно бы собак - посредством дезинформации. 
Кому это выгодно?..
И мы поведёмся?..

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Артикль

Что ж, жизни за Донбасс отдают.
Что в Киеве будет... Кадыров не будет своими жертвовать.

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Имбирь

> Что в Киеве будет... Кадыров не будет своими жертвовать.

----------


## Имбирь

Цитата из интернета:




> Sergey Petrenko
> 16 минут назад
> Сегодня перевозил ребят с Харькова дальше в глубь страны и на одной из трасс стал свидетелем ситуации которая тронула до глубины души❤️На обочине стоял и голосовал пожилой мужчина вокруг которого была уйма 1,5 литровых бутылок заполненных молоком.Как выяснилось позже он приехал с соседнего посёлка для того чтобы помочь семьям-переселенцев с детьми,а именно привёз из дому домашнее молоко,останавливал машины с детками и давал молоко в дорогу.Вот так бывает)Хотели расколоть,поделить страну,а по факту ещё больше объединили и скрепили нас.Люблю вас

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Артикль

*****
https://youtu.be/-W_TfRssZiM

----------


## Имбирь

...




> Внимательно прочтите! Особенно те, кто ещё никак «не определился». 
> 
> Date: сб, 26 февр. 2022 г., 10:18
> Subject: Агрессиии нет оправдания 
> 
> Двое суток прошли в режиме постоянного круглосуточного отслеживания происходящего, поддержания связи с близкими и родными и крайнего эмоционирования по поводу происходящего. Эту фазу я проехал и встал на рельсы. Теперь могу говорить относительно спокойно и рационально. 
> 
> В этом тексте не будет про «стыдно», «страшно», «непонятно». Не будет про «я за мир», «давайте договариваться» и «бедненькие, держитесь». Это ни на кого никакого впечатления не производит. Я знаю, что есть люди, которые ждут от меня, чтобы я проявил позицию. Это понятно, но… позиция возможна по вопросу спорному, где есть две или более стороны, претендующие на моральную правоту. По поводу происходящего я предпочитаю опираться не на зыбкие и неоднозначные моральные категории, а на законы, которые мы сами приняли и по которым должны жить. По поводу закона двух мнений быть не может - его нужно исполнять, а его нарушение пресекать. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Имбирь

11-летний мальчик из Запорожья сам дошел до границы
https://www.ukrinform.ua/rubric-soci...lovaccini.html

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Имбирь

Алла Борисовна



> https://www.instagram.com/p/CawHCRwj6UQ/

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Имбирь

Один кадр рассказывает: звонит ему московская знакомая и жалуется на происходящее.
А он ей и отвечает: Не вводи меня в заблуждение! Не надо дезинформации. По моим сведениям у вас ВСЕ ХОРОШО.  :Smile:

----------


## Имбирь

Кажется сейчас найдутся виноватые - это чтобы при живом Путине воровать военные деньги? Да у кого же рука поднимется??
https://www.unian.net/war/5-mlrd-v-n...-11733466.html

----------


## Имбирь

Умный человек сжег военкомат 
https://www.unian.net/world/v-rossii...=unian_channel

----------


## Remarque

Твои ссылки вроде лживого "униан.нет" и гроша ломаного не стоят. Ты-то сам веришь тому бреду, что там рассказывают? Униан такая же помойка, как и "цензор.нет".

----------


## Remarque

Ну а пропагандон Гордон тоже тот ещё лживый клоун.

----------


## Имбирь

Свежие анекдоты

Пленный русский солдат звонит матери:

вариант 1

- Мама, я в плену на Украине!
- Сынок, купи 100 долларов!

вариант 2

- Мама, я в плену!
- Мужчина, перестаньте сюда названивать! _По телевизору сказали, что у меня дочь_.

----------


## Имбирь

> Твои ссылки вроде лживого "униан.нет" и гроша ломаного не стоят. Ты-то сам веришь тому бреду, что там рассказывают? Униан такая же помойка, как и "цензор.нет".


 Все украинские СМИ единодушны и единогласны относительно войны.
Без разницы какой источник смотреть.
Не взирая на отсутствие диктатуры в Украине))

----------


## jozh

> Свежие анекдоты
> 
> Пленный русский солдат звонит матери:
> 
> вариант 1
> 
> - Мама, я в плену на Украине!
> - Сынок, купи 100 долларов!
> 
> ...


 Мда... Все-таки, действительно у нас, похоже, полная несовместимость с украинской ментальностью. Интересно, только у меня эти "анекдоты" вызвали омерзение по причине дегенеративной глумливости данных произведений устного народного творчества?

----------


## Имбирь

Самые тяжелые чувства за все время войны у меня вызвали 2 вещи:

1. Видео, где были показаны 2 женских трупа с оторванными ногами, лежащие в пыли и обломках, возле развалин жилого дома в Сумах.

2. И интервью взятое у "простых жителей России", которые считают, что Путин поступает правильно, только не могут объяснить, почему это правильно.

И я думаю, почему российские войска освобождают мирный украинский народ от фашизма, расстреливая его?
Многие сейчас ломают головы над этим недетским вопросом.
Какое-то слишком тотальное освобождение от земных тягот  :Big Grin:

----------


## tempo

> Батько наш - Бандера, мати - Украина ...

Вот от таких соитий и получаются Имбири.

----------


## Имбирь

Что до Владимира Владимировича, я считаю, он очень сильный и смелый человек.
И вообще не националист ни разу.
Ему одинаково пофиг кого убивать - русских, украинцев, чеченцев, якутов, американцев. Женщин, детей, инвалидов, стариков или мужчин призывного возраста. У всех совершенно равные права))
Настоящий абсолютист)

----------


## Артикль

Да, уже Садовое Кольцо хохлобойцы оцепили.

----------


## jozh

> Самые тяжелые чувства за все время войны у меня вызвали 2 вещи:
> 
> 1. Видео, где были показаны 2 женских трупа с оторванными ногами, лежащие в пыли и обломках, возле развалин жилого дома в Сумах.
> 
> 2. И интервью взятое у "простых жителей России", которые считают, что Путин поступает правильно, только не могут объяснить, почему это правильно.
> 
> И я думаю, почему российские войска освобождают мирный украинский народ от фашизма, расстреливая его?
> Многие сейчас ломают головы над этим недетским вопросом.
> Какое-то слишком тотальное освобождение от земных тягот


 Классическое украинское "А нас-то за що?" Мирный украинский народ совершенно мирно разрабатывал запрещенное международными конвенциями бактериологическое оружие (Доказательство по ссылке в моей теме "Очевидное и однозначное") - но тут на него налетели орды освободителей от земных тягот. Действительно, совершенно не понятная ситуация. Есть над чем поломать голову!)))

----------


## Morpho

> 2. И интервью взятое у "простых жителей России", которые считают, что Путин поступает правильно, только не могут объяснить, почему это правильно.


 Они могут объяснить, но НЕ своими словами. Это внушаемые люди, волю которых легко подчинить внешним воздействием. Информация, полученная из разных источников, трансформируется в «собственную точку зрения», которую они готовы яростно защищать. Это фанатики, агрессивно реагирующие на альтернативное мышление. То есть, сегодня один верит в Бога и одержимо доказывает его существование.  А завтра этот же уже в него не верит, и так же одержимо спорит со всеми, опровергая его существование. И одному Богу известно, что взбредёт им в голову послезавтра. Именно "взбредёт", по-другому здесь не скажешь. 
Кстати, я заметила, что на этом форуме мужчины с Украины ведут себя достойнее представителей из других стран. Спокойнее, без агрессии и тупизма.

----------


## jozh

> Они могут объяснить, но НЕ своими словами. Это внушаемые люди, волю которых легко подчинить внешним воздействием. Информация, полученная из разных источников, трансформируется в «собственную точку зрения», которую они готовы яростно защищать. Это фанатики, агрессивно реагирующие на альтернативное мышление. То есть, сегодня один верит в Бога и одержимо доказывает его существование.  А завтра этот же уже в него не верит, и так же одержимо спорит со всеми, опровергая его существование. И одному Богу известно, что взбредёт им в голову послезавтра. Именно "взбредёт", по-другому здесь не скажешь. 
> Кстати, я заметила, что на этом форуме мужчины с Украины ведут себя достойнее представителей из других стран. Спокойнее, без агрессии и тупизма.


 Морфо, подскажи пожалуйста, что именно сможет "взбрести в голову" "Внушаемому человеку, волю которого  легко подчинить внешним воздействием" при получении им "из разных источников" информации, указанной по ссылке в моей теме "Очевидное и однозначное"???

----------


## Morpho

> Морфо, подскажи пожалуйста, что именно сможет "взбрести в голову" "Внушаемому человеку, волю которого  легко подчинить внешним воздействием" при получении им "из разных источников" информации


 Например, прочитал человек книжку о веритофибии, перевозбудился, да и начал объяснять всё подряд этим феноменом.

----------


## Имбирь

Есть такой русский сериал, на мой взгляд, очень удачный. Неожиданно удачный как для российского современного кинематографа))
*Топи*.
По началу казалось, что мистический.
Но нет - чистый сарказм и символизм.

Там великолепно показан феномен Хозяина. Того, кто творит беспредел.

----------


## tempo

Феня невнушаемая, а расскажи-ка, как тебе видится развитие ситуации в случае не-начала Россией боевых действий.
В частности, как ты оцениваешь вероятность продолжения обстрелов Донбасса, вероятность силовой зачистки Донбасса ВСУ, и количество убитых при этом мирных?
Как оцениваешь вероятность выделки на коленке ядерного оружия на Украине?
Как ты оцениваешь вменяемость Ярошей-Белецких, и степень влияния на них Зеленского? Сильно ли это влияние отлично от нуля? Если, о чудо, отлично - насколько?

----------


## tempo

> Например, прочитал человек книжку о веритофибии


 Она самая У тебя в полный рост.
Ею не объяснить всё, но некую часть - вполне.
Любые попытки призвать тебя, чисто для разнообразия, проверять факты - приводят к демонстрации слепоты (в лучшем случае), и к агрессии - в крайнем.
Ты, Феня, зря боишься менять коней на переправе через полтинник. Это не страшно )

----------


## Артикль

Феня прекрасно всё понимает. Но Феня ненавидит русских. 
По этой причине Феня всё с ног на голову переставит.

----------


## jozh

> Например, прочитал человек книжку о веритофибии, перевозбудился, да и начал объяснять всё подряд этим феноменом.


 Согласен. Немного перебарщиваю. Но хотелось бы получить от тебя ответ по существу заданного вопроса. Ты же понимаешь, что это фиаско)

----------


## Имбирь

Разве мог Президент России поступить несправедливо?
Напасть на другую страну ради личной выгоды?
Конечно нет, он безупречен, честен и Справедлив. Как Бог.
Он просто не может врать, как и честные российские СМИ.
Да разве я, могу не заметить, что мне врут?
)))
Украина понесла Справедливое наказание.
За дело.
Провинилась и получила по заслугам.

Может ли быть иначе?

Я не могу ошибаться.
Ведь если я ошибаюсь - мне таки задурили голову и я повелся.

----------


## Имбирь

Теперь осталось порыться в памяти на предмет: когда это я последний раз был в кулуарах власти и мне там рассказали честную правду как есть))

----------


## jozh

> Разве мог Президент России поступить несправедливо?
> Напасть на другую страну ради личной выгоды?
> Конечно нет, он безупречен, честен и Справедлив. Как Бог.
> Он просто не может врать, как и честные российские СМИ.
> Да разве я, могу не заметить, что мне врут?
> )))
> Украина понесла Справедливое наказание.
> За дело.
> Провинилась и получила по заслугам.
> ...


 Нет, Украина понесла НЕ справедливое наказание. Справедливым оно было бы в том случае, если бы активная часть боевых действий на всей территории Украины продолжалась бы 8 лет. А так это не справедливое, а ПРЕДЕЛЬНО милосердное наказание. Примерно 1/100 от справедливого. Но я этому рад и ни в коем случае не настаиваю на большем.

----------


## Имбирь

Могут ли все страны вместе взятые сойти с ума и только Россия остаться права?
Да конечно!
А как же иначе. Иначе же не бывает)

----------


## jozh

> Могут ли все страны вместе взятые сойти с ума и только Россия остаться права?
> Да конечно!
> А как же иначе. Иначе же не бывает)


 Миллиарды мух не могут ошибаться - говно ОЧЕНЬ вкусное!)))))))))))))

----------


## Имбирь

Способен ли Владимир Владимирович украсть?
Он не может, абсолютно точно! Даже если захочет.
Потому что все в этой стране и так его владения  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артикль

А чего Имбирушка скажет про лаборатории Пентагона на территории Украины биологического оружия которая сама Нуланд признала ?
Аудитория вся во внимание.

----------


## Имбирь

Ссылку в студию)

----------


## jozh

> Ссылку в студию)


 Придуриваться изволите? Полдня уже об этом говорим. И где ссылка находится, я писал.

----------


## Имбирь

Не, я не в курсе, не читаю форум.

----------


## Артикль

> Ссылку в студию)


 Ваня 2.
Будем всю ночь тебе подборку собирать, а ты будешь кочевряжиться и троллить. )
Это тебе не всякую хрень сюда постить.

----------


## Артикль

> Не, я не в курсе, не читаю форум.


 Вот когда прочитаешь тогда и отпишешься.

----------


## Имбирь

А когда я прочитаю?)))

----------


## Артикль

> А когда я прочитаю?)))


 Имбирушка, уже у Китая вопросы к США по этим самым лабораториям.
Вместо того чтобы всякую хрень шукать поинтересуйся более интересным что в мире творится.

----------


## jozh

Потихонечку вместо невинно пострадавшей божьей коровки начинает прорисовываться настоящее мурло кривляющегося и глумящегося хохлопитека.

----------


## Имбирь

Никому не запрещаю в эту тему выкладывать ссылки, если хотите обсудить.
Но выискивать не буду. И на пустом месте говорить не о чем.

----------


## Имбирь

> Потихонечку вместо невинно пострадавшей божьей коровки начинает прорисовываться настоящее мурло кривляющегося и глумящегося хохлопитека.


 Буду вас игнорировать.

----------


## Артикль

> Никому не запрещаю в эту тему выкладывать ссылки, если хотите обсудить.
> Но выискивать не буду. И на пустом месте говорить не о чем.


 Ты сам дурак или меня за дурака считаешь?
Об этом весь мир знает.
Телек включи. Голову тоже.

----------


## Артикль

Имбиря, ведёшь себя как политическая проститутка !!!
Пиши по существу.

----------


## tempo

> Имбиря, ведёшь себя как политическая проститутка


 "Правда", 1937 г., статья "Берегитесь!"
"... Банкиры, фабриканты, заводчики нанимают себе хулиганов, бывших сыщиков, правых эсеров, контрразведчиков, всех политических проституток."

----------


## Morpho

> Но хотелось бы получить от тебя ответ по существу заданного вопроса. Ты же понимаешь, что это фиаско)


 Мил человек, ты нормально объясни, что ты от меня хочешь, о каком фиаско идёт речь?) Я половину из того, что ты написал, вообще не поняла. Какая тема, какая ссылка? О чём ты вообще?) 
Кстати, я заметила, что не у одного тебя проблемы с изложением мыслей. Например, половину из того, что пишет Артикль, я тоже не понимаю. Но это очень забавно, когда человек с х*ем во рту несёт такое, что и разобрать сложно, но при этом обвиняет меня в том, что я "мутная" и пишу якобы в неадекватном состоянии. Ахах) Да я даже после бутылки джина изъясняюсь лучше, чем некоторые здесь.

----------


## Morpho

Имбирь, дружище, я смотрю, стая озверевших веритофобов преследовала тебя до полуночи) Мой тебе совет – не кидай им кости, потом не отвяжутся)

----------


## jozh

Меньше чем 2 года назад это было бурлеском...

----------


## Артикль

Собака лает, караван идёт. Можно и так:
Курица кудахчет, караван идёт.

----------


## jozh

> Собака лает, караван идёт.


 Тоже хотел сначала так ответить))))))))))))))))))

----------


## tempo

Офигефенья, у тебя, похоже, терминальная стадия - проверито-фобия.
В этой стадии больной не просто пугается потенциально новых для себя выводов, но становится в позу гордого молчания, перемежающегося агрессивным отрицанием.

Таро ли, политика ли, хуйли что ещё - всё верно в том виде, в котором окостенело к этому моменту.

----------


## Имбирь

> Имбирь, дружище, я смотрю, стая озверевших веритофобов преследовала тебя до полуночи) Мой тебе совет – не кидай им кости, потом не отвяжутся)


 Спасибо за поддержку!))

Да не, я просто баню в таких случаях. Я в таком тоне не разговариваю)

----------


## Имбирь

Краткое содержание предыдущих серий:

Война в интернете 2022

Глава 1

Путин напал на Украину. Как он мог?! Он что, сумасшедший?

Глава 2

Путину, наверное, не все докладывали... Яд или инфаркт? Кто еще хочет убить Путина?

Глава 3
(подозреваю, что короткая)))

Найдено биологическое оружие в Украине!

Итак, остановимся подробнее. Так как эпизод, судя по всему, классический)

----------


## Имбирь

полюбопытствуем

----------


## Артикль

> Да не, я просто баню в таких случаях. Я в таком тоне не разговариваю)


 Не о чем с тобой разговаривать. Ты не знаешь ни черта.
Так что сиди и молчи.

----------


## Имбирь

В Украине ВНЕЗАПНО*** найдены лаборатории, в которых проводятся Тайные Зловещие бактериологические исследования.
Это страшнейшее преступление, причем, грешны все страны, кроме (и то не факт) самых отсталых.
Как же еще без лабораторий исследовать вирусы и бактерий? 

Во время вторжения российских войск в Украину, поступило указание сверху уничтожить материал.
Леденящий ужас. Волосы становятся дыбом. (от этого детского сада пропагандистского)
Ведь идиотов нет, кто врагу подобные вещи оставляет?
Уже атомных электростанций более чем достаточно.
Уже русская сторона показала себя более чем.

И это еще не все)

----------


## Имбирь

*** ВНЕЗАПНО найдено бактериологическое оружие.
О эта внезапность на второй неделе войны. Когда куцый аргумент про нацизм не прикрывает уже ничего)) Когда российское правительство село в лужу и только уши торчат.
А мировое сообщество давит, нужно что-то решать.
И решение доблестно найдено.

Тут наверное нужно сделать небольшое отступление, ведь похоже не все понимают, в какие времена мы живем.
Россия, крупная страна, *имеет настолько слабую разведку*, что не знает о лабораториях на территории прилегающей Украины? Правда что ли? Серьезно??!!!
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
и только на второй неделе войны обнаруживает...
мамочки, что делается... 

Я уже не говорю про этот хронический российский параноидальный уклон.
Иван Петрович обнаружил, что его сосед Семен Михайлович купил бензопилу.
Убить меня собрался и расчленить! - рассудил Иван Петрович.
Взял ружье и пошел разбираться, ночью, пока все спят....

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Артикль

Вот теперь всё сформулируй своими словами.

----------


## Имбирь

рабоче-крестьянкое))

----------


## jozh

Трудно разговаривать с людьми, имеющими настолько низкий интеллектуальный уровень.



> Россия, крупная страна, имеет настолько слабую разведку, что не знает о лабораториях на территории прилегающей Украины? Правда что ли? Серьезно??!!!
> и только на второй неделе войны обнаруживает...
> мамочки, что делается...


 Вот КАК это выглядит в разумении дураков? Путину докладывает разведка, что обнаружены лаборатории по разработке биологического оружия на Украине. Путин сразу же останавливает телевизионное вещание на всех каналах и выступает с экстренным заявлением: "Ужос! Ужос! Наша разведка обнаружила лаборатории!" Так что ли в твоем понимании? Или что он должен делать, чтобы оповестить Имбиря, что лаборатории обнаружены? Разумеется, эти разведданные были засекречены и обнародованы только тогда, когда появилась возможность предоставить мировому сообществу непреодолимые доказательства. Вообще п..ец какой-то в этих головах...

----------


## Имбирь

Есть 56000 способов обнародовать разведданные))) буквально на ютубе, под любым углом. И это сплошь и рядом происходит.
Но только Россия настолько деликатна, что не может. Не смешите людей.
Было бы что показать.

Исследовать бактерии имеет право любая страна.

Где реальные доказательства, что это
а) именно оружие
б) предназначались для России
???

Бумажечку любую можно написать и сфотографировать. Этим никого не удивишь.
Неопровержимые доказательства предъявите.

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Morpho

> Разумеется, эти разведданные были засекречены и обнародованы только тогда, когда появилась возможность предоставить мировому сообществу непреодолимые доказательства


 Ахахахах))
Извини, не удержалась. Так что ты там про дураков писал?)

----------


## jozh

del

----------


## Артикль

Всё это конечно замечательно. Только весьма сомнительно какой интерес у США восстанавливать справедливость на разных
территориях ? Ирак, Ливия, Вьетнам, Югославия и другие. Ну в Японии надо было ядерный заряд испытать. Благие цели как ни как.
Конечно Украина по замыслам США начала интенсивно процветать. Возможно что имела персональное исключение. Ну вот опять
ВВП вмешался и всё испортил. Да он всегда виноват, даже что в самой Америке бензин дорожает. Лаборатория естественно для
благих целей. Исследования вируса на предмет внедрения в ДНК славян. Скорее всего для улучшения тонуса. Ведь мать Америка
что не делает то к лучшему. 
Имбирушка !!! Долго ещё придуряться то будем. Какая следующая шняга ожидается ?
Только одно не пойму. Ты с какой целью так стараешься то ? Чтобы что ?

----------


## Артикль

Имбирия, из тебя политработник как из Вани лётчик. Долго ещё будем отбросы интерната здесь складировать ? А своих мозгов не
хватает утверждать свою позицию? Не можешь сам - не суйся другим мозги делать.

----------


## Артикль

Когда совсем тупой затылок
Не может жить дебил без ссылок

----------


## jozh

> Ты с какой целью так стараешься то ? Чтобы что ?


 Чтобы ничего. Просто покривляться.

----------


## tempo

> какой интерес у США восстанавливать справедливость на разныхтерриториях ?


 Ну, например, как восстановили справедливость в Японии, так до сих пор с Окинавы уйти не могут.
Окинава баальшая, но море подгорает почему-то возле маленьких Курил.

----------


## jozh

> Всё это конечно замечательно. Только весьма сомнительно какой интерес у США восстанавливать справедливость на разных
> территориях ? Ирак, Ливия, Вьетнам, Югославия и другие.


 С Ираком вообще интересно получилось. Свергли кровавого Саддама, повинного в гибели тысяч человек, в результате, из-за распада системы противовесов, созданных Саддамом, погибло... я тут слегка ошибся. Думал, что под сотню тысяч, но Википедия говорит про 680 тысяч жертв. Так что надо 1000 раз подумать, прежде, чем свергать кровавых диктаторов, которые загубили тысячи...

----------


## Имбирь

Российское командование начинает сжигать тела убитых оккупантов (https://bit.ly/3vVyxWH) в обыкновенных ямах

Как сообщают очевидцы, в Чаплынке, на административной границе с Крымом, вчера   
насыпью в яму закинули тела около 50 убитых на Херсонщине и Николаевшине российских солдат и с самого утра сжигают их, передает советник главы МВД Антон Геращенко. 

Местные жители спросили зачем так поступать с телами погибших,  им сказали, что был запрет на то чтоб  отправлять тела в РФ. 

Матерям российских солдат некуда будет ходить на могилку к сыну.

----------


## Имбирь

Минпромторг РФ предложил ввести новые ограничения на экспорт в «недружественные страны», пишут ТАСС и РБК. 

В частности, предлагают запретить поставки березовой древесины, топливной щепы и фанерного кряжа.

Мы уверены что эти ужасающие по своим масштабам санкции покажут всему миру, что с россиюшкой шутки плохи

----------


## Артикль

> Офигефенья, у тебя, похоже, терминальная стадия - проверито-фобия.
> В этой стадии больной не просто пугается потенциально новых для себя выводов, но становится в позу гордого молчания, перемежающегося агрессивным отрицанием.
> 
> Таро ли, политика ли, хуйли что ещё - всё верно в том виде, в котором окостенело к этому моменту.


 Климакс, недоебит и бешенство матки. Систематическое напоминание о детородных органах в разных ракурсах. Озабоченность.
Агония. Изменение сознания на почве алкоголизма. Весьма сомнительный элемент.

----------


## tempo

> Изменение сознания на почве алкоголизма.


 Ну, алкоголизм - это пока что вряд ли. Но Стремление, безусловно, просматривается.
Эх, кабы подарить Фене волшебное зеркальце, до как бы спросила у него Феня "Свет мой, зеркальце, скажи, да всю правду доложи", до ка бы услышала ответ и приняла к исполнению...

----------


## Артикль

Имбиря, УНИАН выдаёт что не безопасное соединение. Можешь не стараться.
На счёт сжигания трупов. Ты хоть раз видел погребальные костры ? Это процесс на сутки. Там брёвна должны гореть.
Если на то пошло то закопали бы что ни кто не видел. А то при местных жителей.
Такая информация рассчитана на тотально безмозглых. Не позорься.

----------


## Имбирь

Когда нет керосина, и бревна сойдут...
Безлюдных мест в Украине нет. И тем более, все спешат, и всем на все давно плевать.

Зачем же я все это пишу?
Чтобы как можно больше людей распространяло адекватную информацию среди россиян.
И меньше верило вранью.

----------


## Имбирь

3 глава этой замечательной войны была бы неполной без легочной чумы, которая как раз именно на днях обнаружилась на Западной Украине силами ДНР))) Очень вовремя, надо сказать. От чумы тоже сожжение трупов помогает...

----------


## jozh

Артикль, зачем ты кормишь тролля? Ну всё же понятно с ним.

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Артикль

> .    
> Когда нет керосина, и бревна сойдут...
> Безлюдных мест в Украине нет


 У вас там все такие ?
Логистика зашибись. Колону лесовозов случайно укры не атаковывали бутылками с керосином ? Там не тайга.
Может где нароешь прилюдные погребальные костры?
Керосином трупы сжигать ? Шедеврально. Труп в крематории в камере под высокой температурой горит не один час.
Ну, ещё что выложишь ? Я бы не додумался.

----------


## Артикль

> 


 Как кто послал на смерть ?
Президент Украины.

----------


## Артикль

> .     Ну, алкоголизм - это пока что вряд ли


 Женский алкоголизм самый опасный.

----------


## Артикль

> Артикль, зачем ты кормишь тролля? Ну всё же понятно с ним.


 Ну тут уже интересно не то что он придумал, а до чего на униане додумались.

----------


## Имбирь

Такое везение обнаружить знатоков по процессу сжигания трупов))
Типа в новости было указано время горения в цифрах  :Smile: 

И да, уважающие себя люди всегда сдаются, а как же.
Первому встречному)

----------


## Артикль

> Такое везение обнаружить знатоков по процессу сжигания трупов))


 Ни на каких войнах трупы не сжигались. Одни останки закопаны.
Не, ну ладно бы ещё сочинили что закапывали, а то сжигали.
Не надо быть знатоком. Надо мосх иметь.

----------


## tempo

> Женский алкоголизм самый опасный.


 Опасно не столько известкование сосудов, сколько поверхности тела.
Я имею ввЕду и ввожу по самый корень - раковина ещё хуже )

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Артикль

Поменьше на униан ходи. Система показывает что сай заражён.

----------


## Имбирь

Мне знакомый составил списочек, что интересного в последние дни было обнаружено на Украине русскими военными:

1. доказательства разработки ядерного оружия
2. лаборатории с боевыми наркотиками
3. биолаборатории с коронавирусом
4. химическое оружие
5. В Минобороны РФ заявили, что поймали в России несколько биологически зараженных птиц, которых украинцы выпустили из Херсонского заповедника.
Мало того, что само заявление звучит, как абсолютный бред сумасшедшего, так еще и заповедника такого никогда не существовало.  Но когда такие мелочи останавливали Кремль. Ждём нового отчёта Лаврова о том, что птицы ему все рассказали, все признали и уже даже написали своими лапками признание.
6. и, напомню, чума легочная, чума, как без нее. Где война, там и чума...
Не пускайте чуму в Россию!

----------


## Имбирь

Сайт УНИАН не заражен. Это значит его у вас блокируют.

----------


## Артикль

Про сайт не блокировка Роскомнадзора, а именно система показывает заражён.
И про пункт N°5.
проиг: Em:A|G:B 8p C|C|D|D 4p Em!

Если срут на машину птицы
С кудрявых верхушек берёз,
Не стоит на жизнь сердиться
Судьбу проклинать всерьёз.
Распили на дрова деревья - 
Пенька на пеньке не оставь.
В клочья птиц разорви и перья
И машину свою переставь.

----------


## jozh

Наивность просто даже не детская, а младенческая. Вот на что эти дегенераты рассчитывают? Что мы начнем жечь покрышки и свергать правительство под лозунгом "Не пустим чуму в Россию"? Неужели действительно существует ТАКОЙ уровень идиотизма? Мне при общении с украинствующими постоянно хочется ущипнуть себя и проснуться. Потому что НЕ БЫВАЕТ такого уровня дикости в реальности. Только во сне!

----------


## Имбирь

Что можно сделать, чтобы помешать войне?
Много чего.

Самое простое - писать в соцсетях, вместо ерунды, полезную информацию.
Искать единомышленников и объединяться.
Советоваться с более опытными людьми.
Напечатать листовки. Написать на заборе. На асфальте. На ютубе.
От фантазии зависит и возможностей.

Главное - не истерить))

----------


## Артикль

Имбирия, вникни в ситуацию. Вся война на 90% состоит из захватов вашими гавриками роддомов, школ и жилых домов. Подрывы
инфраструктуры и прочих диверсий. Террор и прикрытие населением. Рамзан таких бойцов называет шейтан, чёрт.
Фейки твои тупо не уместны и не вписываются в общую картину. Не надоело постить ?

----------


## Артикль

> Искать единомышленников и объединяться.


 Имбирия а ты с нацбатом объединись.

----------


## jozh

> Искать единомышленников и объединяться.


 ... и сдавать их в ФСБ!)))

----------


## Morpho

Ну что сказать… Какое сказочное свинство… Неутомимые вы мои Ниф-Ниф, Наф-Наф и Нуф-Нуф…. 
В первую очередь хочется поблагодарить всех тех, кто проявил заботу о моём здоровье. Я польщена. Но, право, не стоило так беспокоиться. Подумайте лучше о себе. Подберите травки, например, чтобы не так нервно реагировать на всё происходящее – от падения удоев в деревне "Путь к коммунизму" до мировых событий. Сдайте кровь. Ну или просто последуйте моего совету вытащить х*й изо рта и отправиться искать хоть какую-то работу. Или на помойках ещё достаточно цветмета, и вам хватает? Ну и, наконец, советую вспомнить (похоже, забытую вами) поговорку: "пьяный проспится, а дурак – никогда".)
Во-вторых. Хочу спросить непосредственно у тех, "кому трудно разговаривать с людьми, имеющими низкий интеллектуальный уровень". А как вы можете прокомментировать уровень развития вашего единомышленника, и любителя поэзии по совместительству? Вот это, к примеру, из его позднего творчества: "Если срут на машину птицы с кудрявых верхушек берёз…" Или это продолжение флешмоба "своих не бросаем"?) 
В-третьих. Интересно, конечно, со стороны наблюдать, как трое упоротых граждан преследуют одного товарища, который на них особо и внимания не обращает. А на моменте "Артикль, зачем ты кормишь тролля? Ну всё же понятно с ним", посмеялась от души. И продолжила смеяться, когда даже после этих слов все трое продолжили нарезать круги вокруг этого предполагаемого тролля. Риторический вопрос: кто кого кормит, на самом деле?)

----------


## jozh

Извини, Морфо. У нас с тобой больше не будет коммуникации. Мне не интересно.

----------


## tempo

> пьяный проспится, а дурак – никогда
Весьма спорно, особенно в том случае, когда оба-два - в одном флаконе.
И, как обычно, аргументов по сути вопроса - ноль целых, пиздесят сотых.

----------


## Morpho

> У нас с тобой больше не будет коммуникации.


 Несомненно, для меня это огромная потеря.  :Smile:

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Имбирь

В Киевской области стоят спецотряды кадыровцев. Они сдерживают огнем российских оккупантов, которые отказываются воевать с ВСУ или хотят сбежать. Таким образом кадыровцы не дают отступать военным РФ, угрожая смертью. Об этом рассказал член комитета ВР по нацбезопасности и обороне Федор Вениславский в эфире телемарафона

----------


## Имбирь

В НАПК направили Шойгу письмо с благодарностями за разворовывание российской армии (https://bit.ly/3J6FVT2).

"Агентство выражает искреннюю благодарность Шойгу за неоценимый вклад в то, что российские средства и ресурсы для нападения на Украину были разворованы еще на этапе их накопления на границе

Участвуя в системной работе по хищению бюджетных средств, Шойгу способствовал ускорению ликвидации оккупантов на землях суверенного государства Украины", - говорится в сообщении.

----------


## Remarque

Сказки не рассказывай. Ваши неонацисткие заградотряды в Донбассе не дают украинским военным сдаться, расстреливая их.

----------


## Имбирь

На россии уже настолько заврались, что не успевают согласовывать свои позиции, чтобы врать в один голос. 

Так, в Минобороны РФ заявили, что российская армия не бомбила детскую больницу и роддом в Мариуполе. Ведомство утверждает, что это "полностью срежиссированная провокация" украинских властей.

Напомним, сегодня после переговоров в Турции Лавров признал обстрел (https://t.me/uniannet/37060), заявив при этом, что в роддоме находилась база батальона "Азов".

----------


## Имбирь

Российское скот-ТВ продолжает безбожно врать, продолжая утверждать, что в роддоме находились украинские военные! 

Весь мир видел вчера, как из-под обломков выносили окровавленных рожениц и младенцев, все обложки мировых журналов были сегодняшним утром с этими фотографиями, но Москве все равно.

Это даже не пропаганда - это просто за гранью разума, морали и всего человеческого

----------


## Имбирь

Очень интересное сообщение от главы Николаевской ОГА. Виталий Ким рассказал о проблеме, в которую попали русские оккупанты. И предложил им вариант.

По его данным, проблема у русских, которые стоят на границе Херсонской и Николаевской областей. Исходя из общения с нашими военными ситуация у русских там следующая: нападать они не хотят. Они считают, что их обманули, мол сказали, что это учения, и т.п. 

Но и назад они вернуться не могут. Потому что им сказали, что будут расстреливать при отступлении. В итоге они по селам стоят, и ни туда и ни сюда.

В связи с этим Ким будет сейчас обращаться наверх и согласовывать зеленый коридор (https://bit.ly/3pW8gUG) для тех, кто еще не стрелял и не совершал преступлений. 

При этом Ким отметил, что это предложение не распространяется на артиллеристов и ракетчиков. 

«У них после Мариуполя вариантов нет. Или бежать, или в землю», - рассказал Ким.

----------


## Remarque

Имбирь походу отравился то ли салом, то ли горилкой, раз такими ударными темпами мечет по форуму дезу. :Big Grin:

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Remarque

> Российское скот-ТВ продолжает безбожно врать, продолжая утверждать, что в роддоме находились украинские военные! 
> 
> Весь мир видел вчера, как из-под обломков выносили окровавленных рожениц и младенцев, все обложки мировых журналов были сегодняшним утром с этими фотографиями, но Москве все равно.
> 
> Это даже не пропаганда - это просто за гранью разума, морали и всего человеческого


 Да не ври про весь мир-то, ладно? "Видели" лишь лживые западные страны. Вот и не ври, а так и говори прямо, что "видел" лишь западных мир. А Китай не видел. И Индия не видела. А в каждой из этих двух стран население больше, чем в ЕС и Штатов вместе взятых. И африканские страны твоих фейковых украинских новостей не видели. И южноамериканские тоже ничего такого не наблюдали, как и почти все азиатские страны не верят лживым укрофейкам. :Smile:

----------


## Имбирь

Цитирую по памяти, Китай сформулировал свою позицию по отношению к России следующим образом:
"Мы с вами не друзья, а деловые партнеры"  :Smile:  Нынче Китай во всю перечисляет Украине миллиарды.
Индия также на стороне Украины.

про других не в курсе.

----------


## Имбирь

с 2:52 фейк-ньюс

----------


## Unity

В этот вторник я своими руками собирал холодные куски разорванных детских тел. 
Будьте вы прокляты, пришедшие сюда и поддерживающие это в мировой сети. 
Dixi. Unity с передовой. 
P.S. Карма не забудет этого. Ловите "ответочку". В самом скором времени.

----------


## Remarque

Юнити, это, конечно, очень трагично, но это "ответочка" Вам уже прилетела. Это вам за те 8 лет зверства, что украинские военные творили на Донбассе. Увы, но это ваша карма такая. И все взрослые украиннцы несут коллективную ответственность за это, потому что молча наблюдали за тем, что творится в ДНР и ЛНР. Нужно было вам вовремя провести очередной майдан и свергнуть власть, а не мирно финансировать войну, спокойно платя ежемесячный военный налог.

----------


## Remarque

Кстати, где факты того, что этих детей убили русские? Ни капли удивлюсь, если это сделали ваши же украинские военные. Либо кто-то из ваших ультраправых батальонов вроде того же Айдара. А может, это совершил кто-то из тех преступников, кого Зеленский повыпускал из ваши тюрем, вооружив их до зубов.

----------


## Remarque

> Весь мир видел вчера


 



> про других не в курсе.


 Маладэс! Ты сейчас сам же признался, что не в курсе про другие страны. Ну так и не ври больше про "весь мир" :Wink:

----------


## tempo

Юнити, это же самое творилось и творится с другой стороны. И по всему миру. И не один год.
Пока оно не приходит к тебе домой, можно не замечать.
И ведь всё  сделано своими руками. Не астероид прилетел, не инопланетяне напали.
Да и прилетел бы - потерь было бы меньше, чем от непрекращающейся грызни.

----------


## Remarque

> Индия также на стороне Украины


   С какой это радости Индия за вас? Напомню тебе, что Индия не осудила на собрании ООН спецоперацию России на Украине. И Китай не осудил. Так что засунь себец свою лживую инфу про "весь мир" с Украиной куда подальше :Wink:  




> Мы с вами не друзья, а деловые партнеры


  Этого вполне достаточно Китай же не вводит рестрикции против России. Или тебе укро-тв наврало??? :Big Grin:

----------


## Remarque

Имбирь уже окончательно заврался :Embarrassment:

----------


## Unity

> Юнити, это, конечно, очень трагично, но это "ответочка" Вам уже прилетела. Это вам за те 8 лет зверства, что украинские военные творили на Донбассе. Увы, но это ваша карма такая. И все взрослые украиннцы несут коллективную ответственность за это, потому что молча наблюдали за тем, что творится в ДНР и ЛНР. Нужно было вам вовремя провести очередной майдан и свергнуть власть, а не мирно финансировать войну, спокойно платя ежемесячный военный налог.


 А что там творилось?
Моя любимая - с Луганска. Была там и участвовала во этих событиях. Видела всё изнутри и после рассказала мне. И не доверять ей - не вижу причин. 
На Восток Украины - пришли засланные казачки с России, чтобы сеять рознь. 
Когда удалось им раскачать народ, подтянулась армия. Начались все беды. 
Итог - 8 лет нищеты и вымирания в двух ранее процветающих регионах. 
Кому это было выгодно?
РФ. 
Чтобы спровоцировать войну - как это уже случалось в Молдавии, Чечне ну и Грузии. 
Шах и мат. 



> Кстати, где факты того, что этих детей убили русские? Ни капли удивлюсь, если это сделали ваши же украинские военные. Либо кто-то из ваших ультраправых батальонов вроде того же Айдара. А может, это совершил кто-то из тех преступников, кого Зеленский повыпускал из ваши тюрем, вооружив их до зубов.


 Факты? Мои же глаза. Самолёты с русскою раскраской. После - перехваты радио русских интервентов и их комментарии в духе "Видел, как горит? Видел, как распид*расило этих сук? Ничего, всех их перевалим, за каждого русского - по тысяче хохло-свиней". На общих частотах, даже не скрываясь. И услышать это может всякий, даже без трофейной радиостанции из русского танка... 
Где-то я уже слышал о подобном... Ах, да, германцы в годы ВОВ: за каждого эсэсовца - расстрел множества гражданских... 
Классная политика... 



> Юнити, это же самое творилось и творится с другой стороны. И по всему миру. И не один год.
> Пока оно не приходит к тебе домой, можно не замечать.
> И ведь всё  сделано своими руками. Не астероид прилетел, не инопланетяне напали.
> Да и прилетел бы - потерь было бы меньше, чем от непрекращающейся грызни.


 Все мои буддийские устои в тот день пошатнулись и рухнули.
И не только потому, что я видел мёртвых детей, собирал в кулёк холодные оторванные пальчики.
Нет... Меня поразил радиоэфир после этого налёта. 
"Свиньи, сало, нацисты, жиды, недочеловеки... Будем жечь, грабить и насиловать... За одного нашего - тысячи их мирняков сожжём - без разбору всех, устроим пустыню"... 
"Русские освободители"...
Мир - иллюзия. Сансара. Виртуальность. Сон...
Но происходящее во этой Игре - перешло все грани ну и рамки. Женщины и дети, старики - все пошли в расход... 
Это - непростительно. 
Это уже не касается смены правящих политиков в стране-сателите. 
Это - мясорубка. 
И ей нет оправдания.

----------


## Имбирь

Тот самый распятый мальчик
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0...87%D0%B8%D0%BA

Привыкший ко лжи уже не может остановиться.
Он живет в своем мире с волками и врет своим волкам.

----------


## tempo

> А за каждого русского - по тысяче


 Воюют далеко не святые. А посмотревши на своих убитых - звереют. С обеих сторон.
Ты сам сейчас поляризован. Потому как сохранять отстранённость посреди всего этого - почти невозможно.

Ещё раз, блядь, горячая благодарность лилипуту за запущенную ситуацию.
Что стоило вора Януковича поддержать и подкормить...

----------


## Имбирь

Бывает, задавили ребенка в детстве. Потом он вырастает и тиранов поддерживает.
Ведь как же без них родных и знакомых, на них же мир держится)))

Есть только один здоровый способ - повышать свою квалификацию)
А не диктаторов поощрять.

Но когда человек забитый, это очень трудно доходит. Не осознается.

----------


## Morpho

Remarque, ты то хоть не лезь, здесь и без тебя хватает обезумевших уёбков…
Здесь могут говорить только люди с Украины, ибо за ними правда. Только у них есть это право. 
Ни эти воинствующие мухоморы, ни лживая Трау, ни ты, Remarque, права голоса не имеете, ибо слышите только то, что вам позволяют слышать. А увидеть собственными глазами всё это, у вас кишка тонка.

----------


## Unity

> Воюют далеко не святые. А посмотревши на своих убитых - звереют. С обеих сторон.
> Ты сам сейчас поляризован. Потому как сохранять отстранённость посреди всего этого - почти невозможно.
> 
> Ещё раз, блядь, горячая благодарность лилипуту за запущенную ситуацию.
> Что стоило вора Януковича поддержать и подкормить...


 Поляризован? Просто не то слово. 
Не Украина - бомбила спальные районы русских городов. Не Украина - вводила танки на чужую территорию. Не Украина - оккупировала чьи-то поселения под видом "долгожданного освобождения из-под гнёта презренных тиранов", нет...
Даже индуизм не запрещает истреблять всех тех, кто пришёл, чтоб убить тебя. И ладно бы - тебя. Убивают женщин, детей - генофонд. 
Это - уже не игра. "Неспортивное поведение" - вопреки всем "правилам ведения войны".

----------


## tempo

Юнити, телевизор рассказывает, что пушки, огневые точки и ракетные системы располагают в жилой застройке, не позволяя жителям уйти.

----------


## Unity

В осаждённом населённом пункте, где я оказался, дела обстоят иначе.
Задолго до прихода армии захватчиков, ещё до того, как их передовые отряды стали едва различимы на горизонте чрез самую мощную оптику - все местные жители в опасных районах были предупреждены и эвакуированы (окраины, граничащие с направлением подхода оккупантов).
Людей не осталось там, банально, физически. Военные буквально силой вынудили их уйти (даже стариков, кои стремились остаться по домам, прячась в погребах). После этого, действительно, окраины были заняты бойцами, каждая улица, каждая руина. Мины, снайперы, расчёты ПТУРов ну и ствольной артиллерии. Реактивные системы - всё время на колёсах, меняя позиции. Им нет смысла стоять меж жилых построек, где их при бомбардировке или же обстреле накроет обломками.
Сами же военные в том и заинтересованы, чтобы местные убрались подальше ну и не мешали. Кому, как не солдатам, после убирать тела ну и раненных - погибших по глупости?..
Но мой гнев рождён не тем, что творится на окраинах.
Бомбы прилетели практически в центр.
Где вояк отродясь не было - ибо сам там всё время бываю.
Били в здания - умышленно. При том, что не все люди имеют возможность спрятаться в подвалах. Есть люди лежачие, и есть, кто за ними смотрит.
Я не знаю, что там говорит TV в России ну и Беларуси, но я вижу факты.
Ямы от воронок. Изуродованные здания в пожарах - и фрагменты тел, кои даже опознать нет уже возможности. И трупы детей.
Что по поводу этого говорит буддизм? Что всё относительно? Что жизнь - иллюзорна? Что всё происходящее - следствие причинности?..
Коль не изменяет память, Украина ещё никогда не бомбила русских.
Так что происходит? Прямая агрессия.
В силу зверского приказа выжившего из ума тирана-маразматика - ну и молчаливости человеческого стада, привыкшего жить (верней, выживать), дрожа пред дубинкой в стальной рукавице ублюдков с ОМОНа.
Если изначально я был аполитичен - видя как ракеты падают на воинские части - то теперь я, хороня гражданских во братской могиле, волею-неволею "заражаюсь" чувствами, что бушуют рядом.
А чувство одно - отомстить захватчикам. Око за око и зуб за зуб. Математически-зеркально - бомбя города в России. Заставляя миллионы бегать по подвалам, страшась завывания сирен воздушной тревоги. Сея хаос и руины, голод ну и холод, тьму и опустошение - всё то, что во Украину с собой принесла РФ.
Ребёнок - за ребёнка. Женщина - за женщину. Старик - за старика. Сожжённые города - за сожжённые города.
Да, спасибо Путину и всем, кто его оправдывает во своём мышлении...

----------


## Артикль

Тебе Унити надо смотреть два источника. ТВ РФ и ТВ что у вас показывает.
Вот тогда и делать выводы.
У нас только что как народ не могут вывести из Мариуполя. Нацбаты не дают. Гуманитарные выходы минируют и обстрел ведут.
То что Ты там находишься это не значит что в курсе всего.
Нельзя с одного источника делать выводы.

----------


## Unity

Уходя из дома, я взял с собой монокль. 
Несмотря на опасность и предупреждения о том, что блики от оптики вражеские снайперы видят как мишень, я часто смотрю в сторону пришедших. И я вижу "выходы" и вижу "приходы".
Но, конечно, кто я - ну и кто - кремлёвские пропагандисты?..

Наяву всё - с точностью до наоборот. Именно российские военные - расстреливают семьи целыми машинами. Именно они - ехидно, с ухмылками, вопреки всем "договорам" палят по дорогам - даже не стрелковым оружием, но осколочными, с танков ну БТРов. 
У меня - всё. 

Ну и чтобы разобраться - нужно видеть всё своими глазами, не по телевизору. Ведь его картинка - всегда срежиссирована. Сложней - срежессировать реальность.
P.S. Знаю: говорить - тщетно. Меня снова не услышат. Но... 
Сколько сейчас не катаюсь, ни разу не видел "сказочных нацистов". Обычные контрактники или добровольцы. Защищающие землю, в коей родились. 
А вот кто такие Твари, кои палят по гражданским ну и как их именовать - пусть рассудит История. 

Сейчас - одно интересно мне. Когда всё закончится - как смогут спокойно спать те, кто сейчас "оправдывает" всё это побоище или даже, более того, топит "Zа" войну?.. Какие механизмы психологических защит сработают в их больных головах?.. Какими речами внутреннего диалога станут они убеждать себя, что они - рабы, что они - бесправны, что они - "не Путин" ну и не решают совсем ничего?.. 
Нет же, Вы - решаете. Потворствовать кремлёвскому режиму. Своею покорностью. Своими налогами. Своими словами и образом мысли... 
Кем ну и какими войдёте в историю Вы?..

----------


## Артикль

Ну и в каком месте географически Ты ведёшь наблюдение с манокля ?
Назови населённый пункт хотя бы. Где это, Донецк, Луцк, Житомир, Харьков?

----------


## Unity

Окрестности Киева. Ровно два часа машиной от моего дома, где ждёт меня любимая. Ну а для ракеты/самолёта с бомбами - десяток минут подлёта.

----------


## tempo

Юнити, телевизор нам рассказывает, что ВСУ и проч. перекрывают возможность выхода мирных жителей по направлениям, ведущим в сторону России.
Перекрывают огнём.

----------


## Unity

*Tempo*, это ложь.
На моих глазах был случай, когда, несмотря на заверения о прекращении любого огня, мирную колонну накрыли миномётами - звуки "работы" которых ну и траекторию полёта снарядов которых - "спутать" с ВСУ-шными просто невозможно.
Именно об этом говорят украинские военные: двигаться по открытому пространству - смертельно опасно.
А так - каждый волен рискнуть своей головой. Но люди не отваживаются. Сами.
Никаких "нацистов", никакого "СС".
Люди в ситуации полного абсурда - когда они вынуждены свои оставлять дома в силу навалы оккупантов.

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, ты то хоть не лезь, здесь и без тебя хватает обезумевших уёбков…
> Здесь могут говорить только люди с Украины, ибо за ними правда. Только у них есть это право. 
> Ни эти воинствующие мухоморы, ни лживая Трау, ни ты, Remarque, права голоса не имеете, ибо слышите только то, что вам позволяют слышать. А увидеть собственными глазами всё это, у вас кишка тонка.


 Блин, Морфо, ты же ни фига бо мне не знаешь. У меня мама родилась на Украине в городке Донцовка. У неё в городе Алчевск двоюродные братья и дяди, с которыми она регулярно общается по скайпу. Ещё у нас родственники в Старобельске. Всё это простые люди. Они нe за Украину и нe за Путина, а просто за мирную жизнь. Я верю не новостям, а моим родственникам. Им нет причин обманывать меня.

----------


## jozh

> P.S. Знаю: говорить - тщетно. Меня снова не услышат. Но...


 Да никаких проблем! Давай я тебе поверю прямо сейчас. И признаю свою неправоту. Но ты лжешь и я сейчас докажу это. Ты видишь "ехидные ухмылки" тех, кто "расстреливают семьи целыми машинами" - значит, ты находишься ОЧЕНЬ БЛИЗКО от происходящего (раз видишь "ехидные ухмылки") - и ТЫ НЕ СНЯЛ ЭТО ВСЁ НА ТЕЛЕФОН! Снял бы, выложил тут - и все вопросы мгновенно были бы сняты. Была бы мгновенно признана твоя полная и абсолютная правота. Но ты лжешь! И предельно цинично рассуждаешь о морали, нравственности и ответе перед богом!

----------


## Артикль

> Окрестности Киева. Ровно два часа машиной от моего дома, где ждёт меня любимая. Ну а для ракеты/самолёта с бомбами - десяток минут подлёта.


 Ну опять Ты здесь сыпешься. Последуют вопросы. В Киеве с бензином всё хорошо? И как Ты свободно ездишь когда сам же вешаешь
что по любой движущейся мишени летят снаряды ? Из Киева иностранцы не могли уехать.
Я конечно понимаю что Ты выдаёшь желаемое за действительное на почве эмоций. Но враньё остаётся враньём.

----------


## jozh

Предупреждаю сразу: если ты выложишь ролик не собственноручно снятый, то я выясню это и повторно уличу тебя во лжи!

----------


## Remarque

> Ну опять Ты здесь сыпешься. Последуют вопросы. В Киеве с бензином всё хорошо? И как Ты свободно ездишь когда сам же вешаешь
> что по любой движущейся мишени летят снаряды ? Из Киева иностранцы не могли уехать.
> Я конечно понимаю что Ты выдаёшь желаемое за действительное на почве эмоций. Но враньё остаётся враньём.


 Справедливости ради нужно заметить, что Юнити пишет про "окрестности" Киева, а значит, походу, подразумевает пригородные города и деревни, а не саму столицу.

----------


## Remarque

Но как философ Юнити для меня, уже, увы, мёртв. Вся его сансара и мантра вмиг разбились о грубую реальность((

----------


## Артикль

> Справедливости ради нужно заметить, что Юнити пишет про "окрестности" Киева, а значит, походу, подразумевает пригородные города и деревни, а не саму столицу.


 А откуда Унити ездит к своей избраннице и где заправляется ?
Хоть бы написал что за населённый пункт.
И где он детские пальцы собирал.

----------


## jozh

> И где он детские пальцы собирал.


 и забыл сфотографировать!)))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## jozh

> А откуда Унити ездит к своей избраннице и где заправляется ?
> Хоть бы написал что за населённый пункт.


 Он уже ответил:



> Именно об этом говорят украинские военные: двигаться по открытому пространству - смертельно опасно.


 Просто на каждом слове палится! Ну пиздец же, дорогие товарищи!)))))))

----------


## Remarque

А вот и свежая новость:

Байден хотел провести переговоры с лидерами ОАЭ и Саудовской Аравии по ситуации на Украине и возможности наращивания нефтедобычи для снижения мировых цен на углеводороды. Но те отказались общаться с американским коллегой — ТАСС со ссылкой на The Wall Street Journal. 

Какая боль, да, Имбирь? Таки не весь мир с вами, да? Арабы грубо плюнули в лицо Бидону) 

А вот и ещё и один плевок в сторону западных стран: 
Премьер-министр Пакистана Имран Хан подверг критике глав 22 дипломатических миссий стран Запада, которые призвали его выступить против специальной военной операции России на Украине. Об этом сообщает британская газета The Times.

Ранее Пакистан воздержался при голосовании на Генеральной Ассамблее Организации объединенных наций по осуждению ввода российских вооруженных сил на украинскую на территорию.

«Что вы думаете о нас? Мы ваши рабы? Что все, что вы скажете, мы сделаем?» — заявил Хан обратившимся к нему западным дипломатам, передает RT.

Помимо Пакистана, который традиционно является союзником США, голосовать на Генеральной Ассамблее ООН по российско-украинскому вопросу отказались Индия, Китай и Шри-Ланка. 

Китай, Индия, Пакистан и много других стран не с Украиной. Це зрада, да, Имбирь? :Wink:

----------


## jozh

> Китай, Индия, Пакистан и много других стран не с Украиной. Це зрада, да, Имбирь?


 Где-то тут выше он утверждал обратное. Пиздит как дышит))))))))))))

----------


## Traumerei

Я была слепа, но теперь прозрела. Если бы Россия не напала на Украину, НАТО посредством Украины напала бы на нас. даже о биологическом оружиеи поговаривали.
В  Мариуполе уже ведут уличные бои, город скоро будет взят и над моим городом перестанут летать самолёт и будет мир.
Я хочу чтобы было мирное небо, но украинская власть убивает людей, не соглашаясь на переговоры.
Во всём солидарна с Ремарком.

----------


## Remarque

> Поляризован? Просто не то слово. 
> Не Украина - бомбила спальные районы русских городов. Не Украина - вводила танки на чужую территорию. Не Украина - оккупировала чьи-то поселения под видом "долгожданного освобождения из-под гнёта презренных тиранов", нет...
> Даже индуизм не запрещает истреблять всех тех, кто пришёл, чтоб убить тебя. И ладно бы - тебя. Убивают женщин, детей - генофонд. 
> Это - уже не игра. "Неспортивное поведение" - вопреки всем "правилам ведения войны".


 Юнити, насколько я понимаю, ты начисто отрицаешь военные преступления украинцев на территории Донбасса? Конечно, тебе до недавнего времени было очень комфортно проповедовать буддизм, пока военные действия были относительно далеко. Но вот они у вас и мигом с тебя слетели не только розовые очки, но и монокль, и даже пенсне. 
Россия вам 8 лет подряд предлагала мирный способ решения проблем. Вас много раз просили выполнить лишь два условия: 1) дать автономию ДНР и ЛНР в составе Украины и 2) провести амнистию жителей Донбасса. Ваши представители ещё 8 лет назад подписали Минские соглашения, в которых были эти два пункта, но так и не выполнили их, продолжая бомбить Донбасс. Почему же не сдержали своё слово, а? Что за лживая у вас власть?! Подумай об этом на досуге, прежде чем ругать Россию.

----------


## Unity

> и забыл сфотографировать!)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


 
Юные Нацисты. Злорадствуйте, господа...

----------


## jozh

Аллею Ангелов в Донецке видел? Посмотри!

----------


## Имбирь

> А вот и свежая новость:
> Байден хотел провести переговоры с лидерами ОАЭ и Саудовской Аравии 
> Какая боль, да, Имбирь? Таки не весь мир с вами, да? Арабы грубо плюнули в лицо Бидону)


 Ремарк,
если в заметке написано: "весь мир видел" - это не означает (по смыслу), что тотально 100% мира поддержали Украину. Что ж вас так неудержимо понесло?))
Зеленский 2 недели выпрашивает небо закрыть. Могут ли у меня быть иллюзии?)))

----------


## Имбирь

С чего бы НАТО напало на Россию, ему больше заняться нечем?)

Про биологическое оружие десяток постов выше. русская пропаганда никак синхронизироваться друг с другом не может.

Мариуполь снесли с лица земли. Теперь русские не дают эвакуировать измученных мирных граждан, не допускают к ним гуманитарную помощь.

Уже 3 раунда переговоров проведено, в том числе и про зеленый коридор для Мариуполя. Честные русские обещают пропустить, а потом стреляют по автобусам. Все стабильно и предсказуемо)

----------


## Unity

> Да никаких проблем! Давай я тебе поверю прямо сейчас. И признаю свою неправоту. Но ты лжешь и я сейчас докажу это. Ты видишь "ехидные ухмылки" тех, кто "расстреливают семьи целыми машинами" - значит, ты находишься ОЧЕНЬ БЛИЗКО от происходящего (раз видишь "ехидные ухмылки") - и ТЫ НЕ СНЯЛ ЭТО ВСЁ НА ТЕЛЕФОН! Снял бы, выложил тут - и все вопросы мгновенно были бы сняты. Была бы мгновенно признана твоя полная и абсолютная правота. Но ты лжешь! И предельно цинично рассуждаешь о морали, нравственности и ответе перед богом!


 Или, может быть, психика Ваша защищается от Правды, силясь окунуться в вымышленный виртуальный мир - в коем Путин - "милостивый ну и справедливый царь", а русские наёмные головорезы - "миротворческая миссия"?..
Я не солдат, я не смотрю в прицел, дабы видеть лица этих монстров. Но я любопытством слушаю радиоэфир сейчас - радиоволна не знает цензуры, своих и чужих. А общаются "иваны" не по супер-зашифрованых радиоканалах. Я слышу те голоса, могу угадать эмоции судя с интонаций. И я них не слышу ничто человеческого. Это просто нелюди. 

Кроме меня, на передовой - масса операторов. Сейчас в Интернете - тысячи отснятых ужасов со передовой. Но ведь примитивные защиты психики Вам не позволяют вещи называть своими именами - просто чтобы сохранить психику во целостности и стабильной. Но эти защиты - всё не сумеют проработать вечно.

----------


## jozh

Юнити, это называется слив. Ты слился вместо того, чтобы ответить по существу.

----------


## Remarque

> С чего бы НАТО напало на Россию, ему больше заняться нечем?)


 В том-то и дело, что нечем. Не случайно же в Нато взяли Прибалтику и Польшу, чтобы максимально приблизиться к российским границам

Россия является единственной страной, которая в состоянии уничтожить США, заявил в понедельник начальник штаба американских Сухопутных войск генерал Марк Милли.

В ходе конференции по вопросам безопасности ведущая спросила Милли, кто является главной угрозой для США. При этом она упомянула террористическую группировку "Исламское государство" и РФ.
Я рассматриваю Россию как угрозу номер один для США. Это единственная страна, которая может уничтожить Соединенные Штаты. Другие страны имеют ядерное оружие, но не в таком количестве, как РФ. У русских есть возможности и ядерное оружие для того, чтобы сделать это", — сказал Милли.

----------


## Имбирь

> У русских есть возможности и ядерное оружие для того, чтобы сделать это", — сказал Милли.


 Про паранойю, также выше было сказано)
"_Иван Семенович купил бензопилу. Расчленить меня хочет, ясное дело_"

----------


## Имбирь

После того, как 1 страну уничтожат ядерным оружием, все остальные страны пострадают от радиации. Кому в здравом уме нужны подобные проблемы?

----------


## Remarque

> Кроме меня, на передовой - масса операторов.


 Жаль, что всех этих "операторов" не было на Донбассе, ведь ваши украинские военные туда их просто не пускали, чтобы скрыть от мировой общественности свои преступления.
Двойные стандарты, да, Юнити? А вот русские настолько "кровожадные",что пальцем не трогают всех этих "операторов".

----------


## Traumerei

Зачем такие фото здесь? Итак больно...и Путин, и Зеленский - убийцы. Я до сих пор помню видео авиаудара в Луганске где женщина, разорванная в клочья,кричала о помощи...
Я теперь боюсь любой техники, даже танки на постаментах вызывают страх.
Меня за два дня от авиаудара вывезли...

----------


## Имбирь

повторно рекомендую, фейк-ньюс с *2:52*:

----------


## Remarque

> Про паранойю, также выше было сказано)
> "_Иван Семенович купил бензопилу. Расчленить меня хочет, ясное дело_"


 Хочешь сказать, что американский генерал - параноик? Ладно, тогда давай дальше рассуждать логично. Раз высшие военные чины Америки с головой не дружат, то что же они сделали с психикой украинцев, пачками посылая своих пиндоских инструкторов обучать укров военному делу? Теперь понятно, почему украинские военные в массовом порядке спятили, а кто не свихнулся, тот давно уже сдался российским военным.

----------


## Имбирь

В начале Украину (также Беларусь, Казахстан) уговорили избавиться от ядерного оружия полностью, передать его России. Не кто иной, как США уговорили) С условием, что Россия, как ядерная держава, берет защиту целостности Украины на себя.
После чего Россия отжала Крым, заварила кашу в Донецке и напала на Украину.
Вот, незадача)

А когда Зеленский заикнулся, что раз такие дела, то и нам нужно ядерное оружие, тут же это расценили как желание завоевать Россию))) Но Зеленский то не сумасшедший, и в Наполеоны не стремится совсем.

----------


## Morpho

Трау, тебя что кидает-то так из стороны в сторону? То ты "прозрела", то Путин убийца… Говори прямо, а то ведёшь себя, как Нарышкин на совещании Совбеза:

----------


## Remarque

Соединенные Штаты курируют несколько сотен биолабораторий в более чем 30 странах и отказываются представить их для международной проверки. Об этом заявил постоянный представитель России при ООН Василий Небензя, передает RT.

«Поставить их под международную верификацию Вашингтон категорически отказывается, блокируя с 2001 года выработку юридически обязывающих протоколов КБТО (Конвенции о биологическом оружии. — RT) о создании эффективного механизма верификации соблюдения государствами конвенции», — сказал Небензя, отмечая, что данный факт не может не наводить на мысли, что США есть что скрывать.

По его словам, сеть из около 30 биолабораторий на Украине, которая действовала при финансировании США, занималась усилением патогенных свойств смертельных болезней, передает ТАСС.

«Анализ материалов подтверждает факт передачи из биолаборатории Харькова за рубеж более 140 контейнеров с эктопаразитами летучих мышей. Мы не знаем, какова дальнейшая судьба этих опасных биоматериалов и каковы будут последствия того, что они безо всякого международного контроля растворятся и не исключено, что на просторах Европы. В любом случае высок риск хищения для использования в террористических целях или для продажи на черном рынке», — пояснил постпред.

----------


## Unity

> Ну опять Ты здесь сыпешься. Последуют вопросы. В Киеве с бензином всё хорошо? И как Ты свободно ездишь когда сам же вешаешь
> что по любой движущейся мишени летят снаряды ? Из Киева иностранцы не могли уехать.
> Я конечно понимаю что Ты выдаёшь желаемое за действительное на почве эмоций. Но враньё остаётся враньём.


 У теробороны - нету дефицита в топливе (меценаты, коих очень много, обеспечивают всем необходимым, лучшим, самым современным [в отличие от пришлых оккупантов, почти голых/босых и вечно голодных, забытых здесь в стужу собственным бездушным "правительством"]). И, да, я - не в самой столице. 



> Но как философ Юнити для меня, уже, увы, мёртв. Вся его сансара и мантра вмиг разбились о грубую реальность((


 Верно, реальность страшна. Умирают дети ну и женщины - из-за имперских амбиций плешивого карлика ну и его заZомбированной паствы. Из-за его страхов, его паранойи. Из-за его комплекса неполноценности при виде иных, процветающих держав - на фоне убогой и нищей России, страны-Гетто и ГУЛАГа, где "за" правду каждому грозит 20 иль 15 лет... 
Я давно твердил, что философия (правильней, "игра в слова") - тщетна совершенно. Лучше - медитировать. Но вот медитировать, глядя на Злодейство - не хочу я. Правильнее - ну хотя бы попытаться как-нибудь остановить его. 
Ну а если для Вас смерти и пожары (пускай - далеко ну и пока не в своей стране) - просто новость в ленте, ничто не затрагивающая в глубине души - то Вы также мертвы. Для меня. Как человеческая личность. 



> А откуда Унити ездит к своей избраннице и где заправляется ?
> Хоть бы написал что за населённый пункт.
> И где он детские пальцы собирал.


 С начала войны - особо не поездишь.
Езжу при волонтёрах, помогающих теробороне - в качестве недо_психолога, силясь успокоить тех, чей праведный гнев нельзя успокоить; силясь унять слёзы по родным, тела коих стали самым настоящим фаршем из-за бомб, снарядов, ракет российских агрессоров; силясь объяснять детишкам, почему они отныне сироты, а женщинам - объяснить, что быть вдовой мёртвого героя - модно и почётно... 
В условиях военного времени, не стремлюсь свою засветить локацию. Сегодня я тут, а завтра я там. Везде - пострадавшие. Везде - зарева ночных пожаров. Везде - всё те же сирены авианалётов. Везде - тот же снег в крови. 
Лишь цвета повязок на трупах (кои уцелели, сохранили форму) привносят здесь ясность - это свой был, а это - чужой.



> Я была слепа, но теперь прозрела. Если бы Россия не напала на Украину, НАТО посредством Украины напала бы на нас. даже о биологическом оружиеи поговаривали.
> В  Мариуполе уже ведут уличные бои, город скоро будет взят и над моим городом перестанут летать самолёт и будет мир.
> Я хочу чтобы было мирное небо, но украинская власть убивает людей, не соглашаясь на переговоры.
> Во всём солидарна с Ремарком.


 -1. 
Минус один человек - для меня, в обозримом человечестве. 



> Юнити, насколько я понимаю, ты начисто отрицаешь военные преступления украинцев на территории Донбасса? Конечно, тебе до недавнего времени было очень комфортно проповедовать буддизм, пока военные действия были относительно далеко. Но вот они у вас и мигом с тебя слетели не только розовые очки, но и монокль, и даже пенсне. 
> Россия вам 8 лет подряд предлагала мирный способ решения проблем. Вас много раз просили выполнить лишь два условия: 1) дать автономию ДНР и ЛНР в составе Украины и 2) провести амнистию жителей Донбасса. Ваши представители ещё 8 лет назад подписали Минские соглашения, в которых были эти два пункта, но так и не выполнили их, продолжая бомбить Донбасс. Почему же не сдержали своё слово, а? Что за лживая у вас власть?! Подумай об этом на досуге, прежде чем ругать Россию.


 Преступления в Донбассе?..
Сам этот феномен Донбасса - сотворён Россией. В качестве расплаты за утрату власти над "провинцией" посредством Януковича.
Ну так кто преступник?.. Кто же "вдохновил" людей нарушить закон, захватить всю "власть"?.. Не пропагандисты ли, засланные из РФ? И не их ли танки заняли те области, разрушив там жизнь на все эти годы, уводя "в подвалы" любых неугодных?.. 
Войны вне - отражение войны внутри - людей с самими собой, с собственной же психикой. Обиженный - обижает. Ущербный - не терпит здоровых. Духовный инвалид - мстит своим насилием тем, кто не такие, как он. Вот и весь буддизм. 
И теперь я вижу, как отбитые недочеловеки свою притащили армию - буквально ко мне домой. Но буддизм не отрицает боевые искусства и принципы морали. Видишь зло - останови его. 
Ну а если Вы, видя преисподнюю, торжествуете ну и аплодируете - у меня для Вас нет хороших новостей. Карма - такой бумеранг... 
N.B. Россия!.. Предлагала решение! Проблем, кои сама же и создала - во имя манипуляции. 
На Востоке за все эти годы не прошло и дня, когда с русской стороны ("ДНР и ЛНР") не было б обстрела. Так кто же и что нарушал?..



> Аллею Ангелов в Донецке видел? Посмотри!


 Кто её устроил? Все эти события Востока Украины? 
РФ, коя навсегда потеряла власть на этой территории. 
Так что, коль уж размотать причинно-следственные цепи, в начале начал - именно чудовища с Кремля создали все предпосылки её появлению. 
Но, чтоб понять это, надобен IQ повыше среднестатистического. 
Да, я никогда не был патриотом сего государства. Я всегда именовал его не иначе как "Малоросская губерния" и считал родной свой народ именно "отсталым" - относительно развитой России со своим Рунетом... 
Как я заблуждался!..

----------


## Remarque

> В начале Украину (также Беларусь, Казахстан) уговорили избавиться от ядерного оружия полностью, передать его России. Не кто иной, как США уговорили) С условием, что Россия, как ядерная держава, берет защиту целостности Украины на себя.
> После чего Россия отжала Крым, заварила кашу в Донецке и напала на Украину.
> Вот, незадача)


 Ты что-то скромненько опустил парочку ключевых подробностей о том, что это именно укры устроили свой Майдан, а когда жители Крыма отказались признавать антигосударственный госпереворот, то ваши украинские ультраправые стали отправлять туда своих неонацистких подонков, чтобы силой подавить протесты, в результате чего Россия и вмешалась. В принципе, примерно то же самое произошло и на Донбасе. Тоже отказ признавать антигосударственный госпереворот со стороны жителей ДНР и ЛНР и силовое подавление протестов со стороны украинской армии.

----------


## Имбирь

> Соединенные Штаты курируют несколько сотен биолабораторий в более чем 30 странах и отказываются представить их для международной проверки. Об этом заявил постоянный представитель России при ООН Василий Небензя, передает RT.


 Вот это все может оказаться чем угодно, любым заказом. Нет конкретики, надежных подтверждений, как это все проверить?
Может быть они искали средство от коронавируса?

----------


## Unity

> Ты что-то скромненько опустил парочку ключевых подробностей о том, что это именно укры устроили свой Майдан, а когда жители Крыма отказались признавать антигосударственный госпереворот, то ваши украинские ультраправые стали отправлять туда своих неонацистких подонков, чтобы силой подавить протесты, в результате чего Россия и вмешалась. В принципе, примерно то же самое произошло и на Донбасе. Тоже отказ признавать антигосударственный госпереворот со стороны жителей ДНР и ЛНР и силовое подавление протестов со стороны украинской армии.


 Россия вмешалась?.. Во что? В внутренние дела соседней страны?.. 
В принципе, всё то же было на Донбассе. В Молдавии. В Грузии. В Сирии. И в Афганистане. В Вьетнаме... 
Кем же нужно быть, что не понимать сего, что этой страной всегда управляли просто сумасшедшие - ну и это стало культурной традицией, со времён Иоанна Грозного, а, может быть, и раньше...

----------


## Имбирь

> Ты что-то скромненько опустил парочку ключевых подробностей о том, что это именно укры устроили свой Майдан, а когда жители Крыма отказались признавать антигосударственный госпереворот, то ваши украинские ультраправые стали отправлять туда своих неонацистких подонков, чтобы силой подавить протесты, в результате чего Россия и вмешалась. В принципе, примерно то же самое произошло и на Донбасе. Тоже отказ признавать антигосударственный госпереворот со стороны жителей ДНР и ЛНР и силовое подавление протестов со стороны украинской армии.


 Минуточку)
а с каких это пор люди не имеют права на президента, которого выбрали (Ющенко)? Янукович подделывал голоса. Дошло и до майдана.

Не думаю, что с Крымом все так просто, вот совсем. Как и с ЛДНР. Россия всегда защищала свои интересы, и всегда хитрила, терроризировала.

----------


## Morpho

А вообще, смотрю на всё это и диву даюсь. Как вообще мужик на шестом десятке может быть настолько эмоционально незрелым? Ему человек, которому нет оснований не доверять,  рассказывает об увиденном, а он кричит, как дурачок: "Не верю, не верю, ты лжешь, дай фото!". Ему дают фото, он кричит: "А ты аллею ангелов видел?!". То есть, опять не то. Человек, уставший от его глупости и упоротости собеседника, пожимает плечами, а он кричит: "Ты не отвечаешь по существу, ты слился/потерпел фиаско". Да бляяяять… Я бы с удовольствием молча взяла за шкирбон этого "мальчика" и бросила в самую горячую точку Украины. Там бы ему стало интересно. Во всяком случае, капризно топать ножкой точно бы перестал, иначе бы её просто оторвали бы, вместе с языком.

----------


## Remarque

> Россия вмешалась?.. Во что? В внутренние дела соседней страны?.. 
> В принципе, всё то же было на Донбассе. В Молдавии. В Грузии. В Сирии. И в Афганистане. В Вьетнаме...


 Юнити, это называется геноцидом собственного населения. Когда натовские страны вмешивались во внутренние дела Ирака, Югославии, Сирии, Вьетнама, Афганистана, то тебя это ни разу не коробило? У пиндосов, что ли, демократические бомбы, да?! Им можно, ведь на них же ровняется Украина в своих "демократических" стремлениях.

----------


## Remarque

> Кем же нужно быть, что не понимать сего, что этой страной всегда управляли просто сумасшедшие - ну и это стало культурной традицией, со времён Иоанна Грозного, а, может быть, и раньше...


  Юнити, ты уже окончательно попутал берега, потеряв всякую связь с реальностью. Может, Пётр Первый был сумасшедшим? Или Александр Первый? Или Екатерина Великая, а? Кто из них??? Я понимаю, что ты уже просто  не читая выкладываешь украинские методички, но хотя бы ради приличия немного включай голову перед тем, как выкладывать подобную ересь на форум.

----------


## Имбирь

> Юнити, это называется геноцидом собственного населения. Когда натовские страны вмешивались во внутренние дела Ирака, Югославии, Сирии, Вьетнама, Афганистана, то тебя это ни разу не коробило? У пиндосов, что ли, демократические бомбы, да?! Им можно, ведь на них же ровняется Украина в своих "демократических" стремлениях.


 Действия НАТО никак не оправдывают Россию. Зачем смешивать?

----------


## Unity

*Morpho*, уже ничему не удивляюсь. У меня есть родственники во РФ и было (во прошедшем времени) несколько, как казалось мне, друзей.
Так вот, ни один из них не поверил мне... Ни одна душа...



> Всё там фейки ну и провокации!
> Легионы нацистов, Гитлерюгенд и Люфтваффе! 
> Загран-отряды неофашистов, националистов и, в целом, наёмников с Запада - всех здесь захватили и держат в заложниках (включая и армию, включая народ) - во главе с деспотом-Зеленским...
> Ядерные бомбы!.. 
> Химическое оружие!..
> И бактериологическое!..
> И зигующие фанатики с свастиками во лбу, с факельными шествиями рушащие памятники Ленину и переименовывающие улицы...


 И прочее, прочее...
И это родня, вместе с коей в прошлом было много праздников за одним столом... 
Что уж говорить о прочих, знакомых по форумам ну и соцсетям?.. 
Считанные единицы тех, кои вменяемы... 

Так что, я не вижу смысла больше что-то говорить. 
И даже фотографировать. 
Факты будут Гааге. 
А пока... лучше медитировать, прильнув к автомату, на мушке держа недочеловеков, присланных паршивым озлобленным гномом...
Нету на прилавках хлеба? Зато будут зрелища - горящих городов...

----------


## Remarque

> Действия НАТО никак не оправдывают Россию. Зачем смешивать?


 Никто и не смешивает. Натовские страны неоднократно создавали прецеденты по похожим ситуациям. Существенная разница лишь в том, что они никогда никогда не делали это на своих границах, а всегда вдали от своих берегов. А Россия это делает непосредственно возле своих границ, чтобы защитить себя и своих граждан от страны, от которой уходит  вполне реальная угроза.

----------


## Unity

> Юнити, это называется геноцидом собственного населения. Когда натовские страны вмешивались во внутренние дела Ирака, Югославии, Сирии, Вьетнама, Афганистана, то тебя это ни разу не коробило? У пиндосов, что ли, демократические бомбы, да?! Им можно, ведь на них же ровняется Украина в своих "демократических" стремлениях.


 Ok, будем глядеть в корень. 
Два блока держав - меряются силами, будучи слишком трусливыми, чтобы объявить Третью Мировую (возможно, Последнюю для всех). Ну и ищут для своих ристалищ "нейтральные территории", связываясь с их правительствами ну и финансируя всяческих "повстанцев" на их территориях. 
Но гибнут при этом невинные души. 
В усладу убогим диктаторам. С обеих сторон.
И я занимаю сторону... именно этих людей. Ранее - нейтральных, а после - убитых. Израненных, превращённых в беженцев, изгнанных, бездомных. 
Именно они - жаждут избавления от любых "царей" ну и их амбиций. 
Всё, что необходимо им - се мирное небо. 
И свобода от любых "империй" ну и "самодержцев".

Но Вы полагаете, что куда веселей - избрать одну из сторон, например, агрессора - ну и вмести с ним "разделять" "успехи" - кровь, слёзы, траур ну и боль - как всех этих жертв, так и бессознательных жителей своей же страны...

----------


## Remarque

Юнити, если ты за мир на Украине, то сегодня же выходи на Майдан. И пусть все мирные жители выходят с тобой. Если украинские военные сложат орожие, то будет мир на Украине. А иначе будут лишь бессмысленные смерти. За что только? За то, чтобы удержать Донбасс в составе своей страны? Но как долго? Неделю, две, три? Стоят ли эти кратковременные отрезки жизни людей? Признайте просто независимость ДНР и ЛНР.

----------


## Traumerei

А ведь правда стоит только сделать это и война закончится. И ДНР с ЛНР снова станут частью Украины.

----------


## Артикль

> .          Два блока держав - меряются силами,


 А надо выбрать именно тот блок который за океаном и оба несчастных народца считают за дертмо.
Вопрос: на что надеются избиратели заокеанского блока ?

----------


## Имбирь

> А Россия это делает непосредственно возле своих границ, чтобы защитить себя и своих граждан от страны, от которой уходит  вполне реальная угроза.


 Какая угроза исходит от Украины?? Кроме вымышленной? Украина нападала на Россию? Факт нападения?

----------


## Имбирь

> Если украинские военные сложат орожие, то будет мир на Украине. А иначе будут лишь бессмысленные смерти. За что только? За то, чтобы удержать Донбасс в составе своей страны? Но как долго? Неделю, две, три? Стоят ли эти кратковременные отрезки жизни людей? Признайте просто независимость ДНР и ЛНР.


 Ну, анекдот же.
Путин хочет прибрать к рукам всю Украину, о чем и речь)), но кто ж ему даст. Какой там Донбасс  :Big Grin: 

И даже если оружие украинцы сложат, то русские еще долго будут издеваться над мирными жителями: грабить убивать. Чем они и сейчас занимаются.
А потом судить военных, и еще бог знает что с ними делать. Какая наивность...

----------


## Remarque

> Какая угроза исходит от Украины?? Кроме вымышленной? Украина нападала на Россию? Факт нападения?


 Кстати, обстрелы российской территории со стороны Украины были уже даже в 2014-м году. А это вообще-то casus belli. Плюс постоянные угрозы ваших высокопоставленных политиков захватить Ростов, Воронеж и Краснодар.

----------


## Unity

> А ведь правда стоит только сделать это и война закончится. И ДНР с ЛНР снова станут частью Украины.


 Аха, иными словами, когда тебя Насилуют - попробуй расслабиться ну и получать удовольствие... Это ж "неизбежно"? К чему же сопротивление?.. Маньяк - он же Хочет?.. Как это желание можно игнорировать, не уважать и не разделять?..
Да, *Мечта*?.. 



> Юнити, если ты за мир на Украине, то сегодня же выходи на Майдан. И пусть все мирные жители выходят с тобой. Если украинские военные сложат орожие, то будет мир на Украине. А иначе будут лишь бессмысленные смерти. За что только? За то, чтобы удержать Донбасс в составе своей страны? Но как долго? Неделю, две, три? Стоят ли эти кратковременные отрезки жизни людей? Признайте просто независимость ДНР и ЛНР.


 Мир на Украине будет только лишь тогда, когда труп последнего пришедшего оккупанта растащат бездомные псы. 
Смерти, что сейчас - у военнослужащих - они За свободу - как в нашем поётся Гимне. Но породе русские - сие неведомо рвение - или же забыто - иль выбито дубинками ОМОНа. А смерти гражданских - вовек не забудут, со всем вытекающим. 
Причиной войны - вовсе не Донбасс являлся, и даже не Крым. 
Причиной служат амбиции - умирающего карлика, жаждущего утащить с собою в могилу народы Европы и США - отравив планету. "После нас - хоть потоп"... "Мы, как мученики, в рай - а они подохнут"...

----------


## Remarque

Юнити, а как ты лично поступишь, если Россия таки принудит Украину к миру? Смиришься ли с сим фактом? Эмигрируешь ли? Или добровольно уйдёшь из жизни?

----------


## Unity

> Юнити, а как ты лично поступишь, если Россия таки принудит Украину к миру? Смиришься ли с сим фактом? Эмигрируешь ли? Или добровольно уйдёшь из жизни?


 Я, скорее всего, попросту исчезну - в одной из братских могил - всей своей душой стремясь лишь к тому, чтобы орды русских орков стали удобрением. Словом, делом, пулей.
И я - не один такой. 
Мы - сражаемся за Дом свой. 
А пришлые чудовища?.. За 53 доллара в день?.. 

А если наоборот? Ежели именно война на Украине приведёт Россию к дефолту, к коллапсу и откату в новое Средневековье?.. Как тогда изменится вся Ваша риторика?..

----------


## Remarque

> Я, скорее всего, попросту исчезну - в одной из братских могил - всей своей душой стремясь лишь к тому, чтобы орды русских орков стали удобрением. Словом, делом, пулей.
> И я - не один такой. 
> Мы - сражаемся за Дом свой. 
> А пришлые чудовища?.. За 53 доллара в день?.. 
> 
> А если наоборот? Ежели именно война на Украине приведёт Россию к дефолту, к коллапсу и откату в новое Средневековье?.. Как тогда изменится вся Ваша риторика?..


  В данном случае дефолт войне не помеха, а скорее подспорье. В военное время вся экономика работает в той или иной мере на военную промышленность.

----------


## Traumerei

Юнити, зачем сражаться,если ты ничего не теряешь? Крым всю историю независимой Украины был АР и ничего, нормально жили. ЛНР и ДНР никто н отнимает,они не войдут в состав РФ.

----------


## Remarque

Сегодня, 1 марта, украинские СМИ со скорбью сообщили о гибели «одного из лучших лётчиков-истребителей в мире» полковника Александра Оксанченко.
«Он погиб в воздушном бою, отвлекая на себя вражескую авиацию», — заявляют укропропагандисты.
От президента Зеленского Оксанченко уже получил звание Героя Украины.

Со своей стороны отметим, что именно Александр Оксанченко был среди тех украинских «асов», которые совершили первый авиаудар по центру Луганска 2 июня 2014 года. В результате погибли 8 человек, ещё 28 были ранены осколками. Среди погибших министр здравоохранения ЛНР Наталья Архипова и руководитель военно-патриотического объединения «Каскад», ветеран Афганской войны, один из старейших участников поискового движения Украины Александр Гизай. В авианалёте участвовали два самолёта из 831-й бригады. Одним управлял Оксанченко, вторым — полковник Сергей Ялышев.
Вот ты и приземлился, Саша, спустя 8 лет после того самого обстрела Луганска. Земля стекловатой.

Украина должна знать своих хероев. 

https://eadaily.com/ru/news/2022/03/..._content=93296

----------


## Артикль

А теперь Унити готовятся вступить на вашу территорию весь мировой сброд диверсантов. Будут ваши ж/д взрывать, электростанции
и прочие диверсии. Ну и в городах беспредельничать. Так что счастливая жизнь впереди.
Только не надо мне рассказывать что все эти маргиналы кинуться в атаку на русские танки.

----------


## tempo

Юнити, сейчас уже ничего невозможно остановить.
неВеликий Сратег просрал все возможности и всё то время, когда ещё было можно.
Сейчас остался только один выход - до Львова.
Если оставить хоть часть неподконтрольной - добрые западные друзья вырастят новую антироссию, со всеми вытекающими.
Ещё, твои аналогии с изнасилованием здесь не работают. Скорее, похоже на травматичное увязывание буйного с обрезом в смирительную рубашку.
Это, всё же, не война на уничтожение,как с Германией в 1941-м.

----------


## Артикль

> .     Сергей Шойгу проинформировал, что большое количество добровольцев из разных стран желают отправиться в Донбасс для помощи в освобождении Луганской и Донецкой Народный Республик


 В общем на территории Украины будет ещё долгое ледовое побоище.

----------


## Unity

> А теперь Унити готовятся вступить на вашу территорию весь мировой сброд диверсантов. Будут ваши ж/д взрывать, электростанции
> и прочие диверсии. Ну и в городах беспредельничать. Так что счастливая жизнь впереди.
> Только не надо мне рассказывать что все эти маргиналы кинуться в атаку на русские танки.


 Сколь это ни странно, украинцы молча и спокойно смотрят смерти во глаза. 
Чем уж не пугали только? И "второй сильнейшей армией на свете", и "полчищами кадыровцев", и "новейшим оружием". Да беда вот: преимущественно, горят одни ваши танки... Вот ведь незадача...



> Юнити, сейчас уже ничего невозможно остановить.
> неВеликий Сратег просрал все возможности и всё то время, когда ещё было можно.
> Сейчас остался только один выход - до Львова.
> Если оставить хоть часть неподконтрольной - добрые западные друзья вырастят новую антироссию, со всеми вытекающими.
> Ещё, твои аналогии с изнасилованием здесь не работают. Скорее, похоже на травматичное увязывание буйного с обрезом в смирительную рубашку.
> Это, всё же, не война на уничтожение,как с Германией в 1941-м.


 Вот и я о том, *Tempo*. 
Задолго до войны я, шутя, рассказывал, что на местной ратуше вскоре будет развеваться русский триколор - ну и мне не верили. Говорил, что грядёт война. Мне снова не верили. 
Теперь - наступило. В адские жернова затянув Народы, почти Полевразии!.. И это - не то, что теперь показывает "Россия 24" или "Беларусь 1"... 
Это - мясорубка. Особо задело за живое месиво с гражданских... 
И реакция стороны агрессоров на дым от пожарищ... "Поджарим их, сук"... 
Кто вы? На чьей вы земле? Кого вы сжигаете? Дедов, баб, детей?.. Во имя террора, будучи не в силах - сколь это ни странно - пробить оборону?.. 
Это уже ниже любого достоинства. 
Бомбить города - не воинские части, нет, как вам заверяется. 
Это уже зверство - в просвещённом 21-м веке, после ВОВ, в коей наши деды воевали плечо о плечо... 

Относительно того, что Украина - суть "Анти-Россия" - полностью согласен. Именно "Анти-Россия", именно! У нас есть свобода - говорить, что думаем. Право выходить на митинги и устраивать Майданы. Право делать выборы, зная, что наши голоса услышат. Право жить везде примерно одинаково, не как средний класс, живущий лишь в Питере ну и Мск, с нищими везде, от Волги до Владивостока.
Схоже, именно всё это спровоцировало банду путинистов. 
Это, а не "легендарные" "нацисты", чумные лаборатории, самодельные атомные бомбы из Чернобыльского мусора или угрозы нападения - Моськи на Слона...

----------


## Unity

> Юнити, зачем сражаться,если ты ничего не теряешь? Крым всю историю независимой Украины был АР и ничего, нормально жили. ЛНР и ДНР никто н отнимает,они не войдут в состав РФ.


 Действительно, за что мне сражаться?.. Я ведь, всего-навсего, как и миллионы своих соотечественников, потерял работу. Электричество, воду ну и газ. Пищу на прилавках (даже корма кошке нет). Кроме того, даже сон мой отнят в эти две недели - ибо непрестанно ну и бессистемно взвывают сирены воздушной тревоги...
За что мне сражаться?.. Сторонники восточных религий - они ведь вдали от мирской суеты?.. 

Так оно и было, покамест военные - люди, кои рождены для смерти, своей и других - мерялись между собою силами в далёких лесах и полях. Но когда в мой город пришли первые ракеты, снаряды и бомбы - я крепко задумался. О том, что же говорят ветхие религии различных течений о тех ситуациях, когда в дом твой ломится злодей, чтобы погубить тебя, и твою семью, и твою страну, за право которой Быть веками погибали сотни поколений - ну и 30 лет которую люди развивали не жалея сил... 
И, как оказалось, истребление злодеев - вечно, повсеместно почиталось Благом. Ну а тех, кто истребит убийц, пришедших чтоб сеять пламя ну и слёзы - считали героями. 
Даже в той же Гите они почитались теми, кто лишь прекращает жизнедеятельность тела - в коем многим раньше погибла душа.

----------


## jozh

Walking In My Shoes
Мессидж из Донбасса. Песня гениальна и очень-очень в тему.
Эти "чужие ботинки" Украина уже не снимет никогда! В нескольких смыслах...

----------


## Артикль

> .       
> Это уже зверство - в просвещённом 21-м веке, после ВОВ, в коей наши деды воевали плечо о плечо...


 А теперь с этих дедов на 9 мая срывают ордена бандеровские выблядки.
Унити, ты уже разогнался так что бежишь впереди паровоза. Ну враньё твоё уже не имеет значения. А вот фейки создать ты мастер.

----------


## Traumerei

Я никогда не поддерживала Путина, это всем известно. Да, то, что он сделал было похоже на начало Великой Отечественной. По факту мы тоже заснули в одной стране, а проснулись в другой.
Но блицкриг не удается, война затягивается,принося лишь новые жертвы. Стоит лишь Зеленскому подписать мирное соглашение и всё вернётся - и газ, и продукты, и работа. Зачем Путину сдался этот Донбасс я ума не приложу. Что Украина потеряет от того что её республики будут автономными в её составе, мне тоже неясно.
В России никто не выйдет на митинги, потому что это бесполезно. И так всегда, когда у нас были реформы о повышении пенсионного возраста-к нам на митинги приходили десятки, может быть сотни людей. Такая страна, такие люди.

----------


## Артикль

Форум где Унити не быть тупо не мог.
Владелец сайта Улис проживающий в Харькове. Где он на данный момент наукой не доказано.
https://ulis.liveforums.ru/viewforum.php?id=2

----------


## Morpho

> Сергей Шойгу проинформировал, что большое количество добровольцев из разных стран желают отправиться в Донбасс для помощи в освобождении Луганской и Донецкой Народный Республик


 Вот и отправляйтесь все втроём. Хоть какие-то мужские качества проявите, кроме бабской пустой болтовни.

----------


## Traumerei

Наемникам хорошо  платят,вот они и хотят воевать. Из россиян никто не хочет, у меня окна на военкомат выходят, там толпы желающих воевать не наблюдается. Это чеченцам раздолье.

----------


## Morpho

Мне очень понравилась цитата mora, сюда как нельзя лучше подходит: "Мне нравится смотреть как люди одобряют войны но на них не идут")

----------


## Артикль

> .    И в этом момент я ещё раз проклял Бога


 И вот Унити проклял своего Бога ...



> .   Так что я официально отрекаюсь от всей философии.


 Отрёкся от своего мировоззрения.
И закономерный финал



> .     Я, скорее всего, попросту исчезну - в одной из братских могил


 Ну и по самой же теории Унити при выходе из тела создаётся именно та картина которая запечатлена при текущей жизни.
А такова в последнее время выглядит примерно так.



> Многим — пули от АК, что вращаются внутри человеческой плоти — разрывает кишки


 И прочие страсти в этом духе.
??? Остаётся пожимание плечами.

----------


## tempo

> Особо задело за живое месиво с гражданских...
> Бомбить города - не воинские части
> Относительно того, что Украина - суть "Анти-Россия" - полностью согласен. Именно "Анти-Россия", именно!
> У нас есть свобода - говорить, что думаем. Право выходить на митинги и устраивать Майданы. Право делать выборы, зная, что наши голоса услышат. Право жить везде примерно одинаково, не как средний класс, живущий лишь в Питере ну и Мск, с нищими везде, от Волги до Владивостока.
> Схоже, именно всё это спровоцировало банду путинистов. 
> Это, а не "легендарные" "нацисты", чумные лаборатории, самодельные атомные бомбы из Чернобыльского мусора или угрозы нападения - Моськи на Слона...


 Юнити, это сказка - что РСЗО и орудия стоят посреди жилых кварталов..?
С тем, что Украина счастлива в братском равенстве - не соглашусь. То же самое идёт, что в России - украл и вывез. Масштабы заметно меньше, потому как страна меньше и беднее.
Как прикрывали право говорить, ты не заметил. Нацистов не заметил. Как расправились с людьми нацисты в Одессе - самый вопиющий и заметный эпизод - не заметил.
Слова Зеленского о ядерном оружии не услышал. А ведь это не шутка.
И хуй бы с Зеленским. Но ЯО попадёт в руки Белецкого, Порубия и компании. И ..?
Не стокгольмский ли синдром у тебя?

----------


## jozh

> И вот Унити проклял своего Бога ...


 Ключевое слово "своего". Реальный Бог при этом не пострадал.)

----------


## Артикль

> Ключевое слово "своего". Реальный Бог при этом не пострадал.)


 Ну Будда то не только его Бог.
Странно то что человек посещал интересный форум, отстаивал свою точку зрения, развивался. Сформировал мировоззрение.
И вдруг в один момент обнуляется и обрекает себя по сути на вечный ад который сам и создал в своём воображении.

----------


## jozh

> Ну Будда то не только его Бог.
> Странно то что человек посещал интересный форум, отстаивал свою точку зрения, развивался. Сформировал мировоззрение.
> И вдруг в один момент обнуляется и обрекает себя по сути на вечный ад который сам и создал в своём воображении.


 Никакое обнуление не страшно, если знать самое главное и не стремиться при этом в безвестную могилу.
https://i.postimg.cc/15Pg80BW/VFY4-Dd-Qhe-I.jpg

----------


## Артикль

Теперь в Киеве такая же хуйня. Из города ни кого не выпускают и прикрываются населением.

----------


## Артикль

> .   Вот и отправляйтесь все втроём. Хоть какие-то мужские качества проявите, кроме бабской пустой болтовни.


  Будем с боевого вертолета по поезду Львов - Варшава ракету "игла" испытывать. Курс обучения проходить.

----------


## jozh

> Теперь в Киеве такая же хуйня. Из города ни кого не выпускают и прикрываются населением.


 "На Украине фашизма нет" (с)
Изолгавшиеся пропагандоны сейчас начнут наизнанку выворачиваться, чтобы доказать недоказуемое.

----------


## Имбирь

С каких это пор из Киева не выпускают?)
Где вы эти глупости находите.

----------


## Артикль

Американские друзья укров готовят им долгую вялотекущую войну. Поставка наёмников и оружия.
Унити будет отписываться об этих сволочах если не похоронят в совместной канаве.
Вперёд Имбирушка !!! Всеми силами поддерживай нынешний режим для продолжения банкета.

----------


## Имбирь

Пока в вашей картине существуют нацбаты, мы с места не сдвинемся  :Smile: 

Самое простое и очевидное расскажу.
Со 2-го дня войны сыпались отовсюду уверения, что Зеленский извиняется, складывает полномочия, передает бразды правления России (хаха) и сбегает.
С 3-го, что в Киеве повредили водоснабжение, вода уже не очищается и пить ее нельзя.
итп Непрерывно, каждый день что-то новенькое.
Кому вы верите...

----------


## Remarque

Юнити, ну хватит уже рассказывать сказки про то, что у вас демократия. 





> У нас есть свобода - говорить, что думаем. Право выходить на митинги и устраивать Майданы. Право делать выборы, зная, что наши голоса услышат. Право жить везде примерно одинаково


 Ложь. 

Прекрасно помню, как Янукович незадолго перед госпереворотом устраивал турне по областям Восточной Украины. Большинство населения поддерживало его. Никто не идеализирует его, но люди боялись, что после него станет намного хуже, поэтому и поддерживали его. А что же произошло потом?! Антиконституционный госпереворот на Украине, который не поддержали жители ДНР и ЛНР. А как же твои сказки выше про то, что у вас все жители имеют право голоса, имеют право устраивать Майданы и их голоса услышат? Как видишь, всё это украинская пропаганда. Жителей ДНР и ЛНР не услышали. Их пробовали запугать, а потом просто попытались принудить их силой отказаться от их права высказывать своё мнение. Или у них, по-твоему, не было право голоса?! А может, они для вас люди второго сорта? Совершенно очевидно, что на Украине никакой демократии нет. 

А вообще, по факту, в западных странах, на которые всеми силами пытаются ровняться на Украине, никто не устраивает госперевороты. Это прерогагатива отсталых банановых республик. 
Нет, реально, Юнити, ты можешь себе представить, что в США людям дадут устроить госпереворот, а?! Да американские полицейские разгонят любой митинг в лучшем случае, избив людей дубинками, а в худшем применят огнестрельное орожие, стреляя по демонстрантам на поражение, если будет угроза жизни для полицейских.
В западноевропейских странах тоже никто не даст устроить госпереворот. И в России не дадут. Потому что Россия - це Европа. А Украина - це Гондурас. Поэтому там и устраиваются всякие Майданы.

----------


## Артикль

> Пока в вашей картине существуют нацбаты, мы с места не сдвинемся 
> 
> Самое простое и очевидное расскажу.
> Со 2-го дня войны сыпались отовсюду уверения, что Зеленский извиняется, складывает полномочия, передает бразды правления России (хаха) и сбегает.
> С 3-го, что в Киеве повредили водоснабжение, вода уже не очищается и пить ее нельзя.
> итп Непрерывно, каждый день что-то новенькое.
> Кому вы верите...


 ??? Первый раз слышу

----------


## Имбирь

А как вам это понравится?

Русские летчики катапультируются и разбиваются потому, что у них намеренно неправильно сложены парашюты. Их никто ждет обратно, чтобы не рассказали правду о том, что реально происходит.
У солдатов русских просроченные пайки, символические аптечки, они одеты не по погоде...

А вы все верите и верите. Легковерные)

----------


## Remarque

Юнити, а почему у вас запрещают пользоваться русским языком? А как же твои уверения  выше о том, что у вас свобода лова и все голоса услышат?! Или у вас выборочно всё слышат, да? Украинские голоса слышат, а русские - нет?!

----------


## jozh

> ??? Первый раз слышу


 Что он мелет? У меня даже предположений нет. Только если острый приступ безумия у Имбиря случился...

----------


## jozh

Кажется, я понял. Это просто замусоривание информационного пространства. Белый шум. Тут можно что угодно писать, лишь бы побольше нагородить всего, чтобы нормальная информация в этом дерьмище неразличима стала.

----------


## Артикль

> А как вам это понравится?
> 
> Русские летчики катапультируются и разбиваются потому, что у них намеренно неправильно сложены парашюты. Их никто ждет обратно, чтобы не рассказали правду о том, что реально происходит.
> У солдатов русских просроченные пайки, символические аптечки, они одеты не по погоде...
> 
> А вы все верите и верите. Легковерные)


 А чего не придумали что вообще парашутютов нет в комплекте, а вместо пайков паралон положили ?

----------


## Morpho

Хех) Вот они, тут как тут) Не стая воронов слетелась, как говорится - кормилец пришёл)

----------


## Имбирь

> Имбирия а ты с нацбатом объединись.


 Нацбат - ваше любимое слово.
Когда с памятью проблемы, совсем беда)

----------


## Morpho

> У солдатов русских просроченные пайки, символические аптечки, они одеты не по погоде


 Вот это могу даже подтвердить. На работе сотрудница рассказывала, как её родственнице, муж которой участвует в этой спецоперации, звонил его командир (сам позвонить не мог, нет смартфона, его то ли отобрали, то ли просто запретили пользоваться) и просил подготовить передачу с продуктами, потому что, дословно: вашему мужу нечего есть. Это действительно что-то новое, чтобы военнослужащих не обеспечивали питанием…

----------


## Артикль

Имбирь, у войск кухня полевая и даже передвижная хлебопекарня.
Освобождённое население тоже кормить надо.

----------


## Имбирь

> Юнити, а почему у вас запрещают пользоваться русским языком? А как же твои уверения  выше о том, что у вас свобода лова и все голоса услышат?! Или у вас выборочно всё слышат, да? Украинские голоса слышат, а русские - нет?!


 И вот так одно и то же по кругу.  :Smile: 
Русский не запрещен, повторили 3 раза. Через 10 страниц это уже забыто.

Янукович подделывал голоса на выборах. Мне лично предлагали за него за 200 грн. проголосовать.
При чем тут украинский?
В Крыму вообще людей шантажировали.

----------


## Имбирь

> Имбирь, у войск кухня полевая и даже передвижная хлебопекарня.
> Освобождённое население тоже кормить надо.


 На 3 года просроченные пайки у русских попадаются.
Не все воюют с кухней рядом, причем, настолько не все, что кур воруют и магазины грабят.

Особенно любят укр.беженцев на досмотры останавливать и отбирать все ценное: деньги, телефоны.
Им официально разрешили добывать что заблагорассудится.

----------


## Morpho

> Имбирь, у войск кухня полевая и даже передвижная хлебопекарня.


 Ага, и бар-ресторан. Передвижной. Ты хоть понимаешь, что значит находиться под обстрелом хотя бы сутки?) Какая полевая кухня, какая пекарня) там сухпайком не всегда удаётся воспользоваться. Военные эксперты, блин)

----------


## Артикль

> .     отбирать все ценное: деньги, телефоны.


 А мелочь по карманам не тырят ?

----------


## tempo

> ... На работе сотрудница рассказывала, как её родственнице, муж


 ОБС. Одна Бабка Сказала - это прямое незамутнённое знание.

----------


## Артикль

Ну я как понял эти ВСУ готовили на один раз типа штрафбата. То что в котлы загоняли не учли и не надо. Нахер кого-то возвращать.
Да и зачем платить когда можно попилить. А такого говна найти ещё можно. И тоже отправить в один конец, и тоже платить не надо.
В США таким рекомендуют составить завещание перед отправкой. Самое главное это диверсии и беспорядок. У хохлов такая
инфа что уши вянут. Там вообще в одном ролике утверждают что ополчение Донбасса помогает украм Киев отстаивать. На том
укродурдом более не интересен.

----------


## Unity

> Walking In My Shoes
> Мессидж из Донбасса. Песня гениальна и очень-очень в тему.
> Эти "чужие ботинки" Украина уже не снимет никогда! В нескольких смыслах...


 Господи, о, сколь неосознанные люди!.. 
Все эти "ботинки" Принудительно Россия насадила Украине 8 лет тому назад - утратив влияние посредством своей марионетки (президента Януковича). 
Сценарий Москвы - тогда не сработал, когда наш народ пошёл супротив дубинок, газа, водомётов, пуль. Ещё в те дни - больше сотни умерло за право - изгонять из власти любую собаку, себя возомнившей "выше" воли своего народа.
Но не таковы вы, русские. Нагайка вертухая для вас - страшней даже Бога, чёрта ну и ада. Вы в аду уже - в страхе пред своей собственной полицией, ОМОНом, "политиками". В полной изоляции ото всего цивилизованного мира... 
В этом и отличие волков от собак: первые - готовы растерзать врага, а вторые - лижут непрестанно ноги, кои их пинают ну и попирают.



> А теперь с этих дедов на 9 мая срывают ордена бандеровские выблядки.
> Унити, ты уже разогнался так что бежишь впереди паровоза. Ну враньё твоё уже не имеет значения. А вот фейки создать ты мастер.


 Отголоски пресловутого "национализма" у нас - едва сохранились в редких головах редчайших подростков из неблагополучных семей. 
Это никогда здесь не было массовым явлением. Но ваши прогнившие пропагандисты раздули феномен к вселенским масштабам, к предлогу войны... Абсурд.



> Я никогда не поддерживала Путина, это всем известно. Да, то, что он сделал было похоже на начало Великой Отечественной. По факту мы тоже заснули в одной стране, а проснулись в другой.
> Но блицкриг не удается, война затягивается,принося лишь новые жертвы. Стоит лишь Зеленскому подписать мирное соглашение и всё вернётся - и газ, и продукты, и работа. Зачем Путину сдался этот Донбасс я ума не приложу. Что Украина потеряет от того что её республики будут автономными в её составе, мне тоже неясно.
> В России никто не выйдет на митинги, потому что это бесполезно. И так всегда, когда у нас были реформы о повышении пенсионного возраста-к нам на митинги приходили десятки, может быть сотни людей. Такая страна, такие люди.


 С стороны РФ - жертв таки гораздо больше. 
Ну и несмотря на всю радикальность моих умонастроений, я им сострадаю, также - всем этим погибшим с русской стороны, присланным на смерть - от руки людей, кои Свою Защищают Родину. А что они защищают?.. Собственную задницу - от страха "наказания" за естественный отказ выполнять Преступные приказы своего безумного режима и параноидального карлика с Кремля?..
Как Вы не поймёте?.. "Мир" здесь невозможен! НЕЛЬЗЯ примириться с Злом, с антиутопией, с ложью и несправедливостью!.. Кто так поступает - тот уже не человек, но жалкое, трусливое, слепое животное, что презрело Истину, силясь уберечь собственное ego ото "дискомфорта", кое дарит понимание, что они избрали чёрный, ложный путь.
Ни газ, ни продукты - ничто на Земле не стоит Свободы ну и Человечности, Честности Перед Собой, совестью и Богом. Если Вы считаете иначе - мне искренне жаль. Во моих глазах этакие люди, согласные на всё из страха за целость собственной же шкуры - не люди уже. Безвольные, безгласные, бездушные Пособники русского фашизма. 
"Бесполезно", полагаете, выступать супротив тирана и лжи?.. 
Значит, вы тогда заслуживаете всего, что вас ожидает в будущем. Coming soon, как говорится. Не жалуйтесь после на свою "карму". Её заслужили вы. 



> Форум где Унити не быть тупо не мог.
> Владелец сайта Улис проживающий в Харькове. Где он на данный момент наукой не доказано.
> https://ulis.liveforums.ru/viewforum.php?id=2


 И что?.. 
Это кой-то довод или аргумент?..



> И вот Унити проклял своего Бога ...


 К Вашему сведенью, я не первый раз таким занимаюсь. Бог, что позволяет войны средь Своих Детей, на Своей Земле - не "бог", но собака. Такая же, как все русские милитаристы.
И что? 
Это - правда. 
И что? Мне грозит 15 лет - "Zа фейки"? Или "Zа неверие" или Атеизм?.. Или 20 лет сторого режима - "Zа измену" "богу" в форме болотного цвета, с фальшивыми медальками ну и "орденами" подлости, мерзости и лжи?..
Это в Вашем розовом, ванильном мирке - Путин = бог, и Путин - икона. ОМОН - его "ангелы", а зона - "геенна". 
А на всей остальной планете люди верят в мир. Любовь и разумность. 



> Отрёкся от своего мировоззрения.


 Именно. 
До этих событий я ещё наивно верил в пацифизм. В то, что каждый в мир приходит ради эволюции и саморазвития. 
А теперь я вижу, Как я ошибался...
Большинство - чудовища, звери кровожадные, разжигатели и пособники войны... 
Право, я бы и от своего Вида в биологии с радостью отрёкся бы!.. Мне противно, стыдно, что я - homo sapiens!.. Ведь такие же чудовища - сидят в русских танках, "Градах", самолётах, ракетных установках... и в землях России, перед телевизором с чашечкою кофе ну и круасаном...



> Ну и по самой же теории Унити при выходе из тела создаётся именно та картина которая запечатлена при текущей жизни.
> А такова в последнее время выглядит примерно так.
> И прочие страсти в этом духе.
> ??? Остаётся пожимание плечами.


 Это - не мои теории. Теории восточных религий о реинкарнациях. 
Состояние сознания в момент смерти душу повергает в продолжение всё тех же событий. 
Умереть в войне, умереть с ненавистью - значит возродиться снова, будучи движимым лишь желаньем мести, праведным лишь гневом. 
И я понимаю, что это ужасно. 
Но ещё ужасней - остаться равнодушным ко этой несправедливости. Мне - лично, субъективно - наплевать на "рай", "сатори", "нирвану", ПОКА на Земле торжествуют сволочи и свой сволочной "режим" силятся устновить в соседних народах. 
Гнильё - не пройдёт. 



> Юнити, это сказка - что РСЗО и орудия стоят посреди жилых кварталов..?
> С тем, что Украина счастлива в братском равенстве - не соглашусь. То же самое идёт, что в России - украл и вывез. Масштабы заметно меньше, потому как страна меньше и беднее.
> Как прикрывали право говорить, ты не заметил. Нацистов не заметил. Как расправились с людьми нацисты в Одессе - самый вопиющий и заметный эпизод - не заметил.
> Слова Зеленского о ядерном оружии не услышал. А ведь это не шутка.
> И хуй бы с Зеленским. Но ЯО попадёт в руки Белецкого, Порубия и компании. И ..?
> Не стокгольмский ли синдром у тебя?


 *Tempo, Tempo, Tempo*... Один из последних оплотов здравомыслия в чумном лепрозории, в коий теперь превратился Форум... 
Правильно: армия Украины - заметно во всём уступает армии вторжения. Сражаясь в полях, она была бы сокрушена - банальным превосходством в численности. Именно поэтому одно остаётся: хитрость. Верно, артиллерии надобны позиции - на подступах к городу. Именно ведь их армия и защищает. Но при этом люди - подавно эвакуированы из опасных зон. Остались одни лишь дома аки декорации, аки укрепления, аки западня для русских. А где же ещё им стоять, как не окринах, этой "крепостной стене" собственной Отчизны?.. 
Дальше: с приходом всенародно избранного президента (именно Зеленского) - началась борьба с коррупцией, коя, правда, раньше равно процветала что Здесь, что в РФ. 
Да, и у нас прикрыли несколько каналов, смысл которых был служить ретрансляторами русской пропаганды. Но кто их смотрел и кто им внимал? Разве что старушки, погрязшие в маразме и днями напролёт грезящие о возврате молодости и того, что ностальгично с ней ассоциировалось - Союза вокруг. Именно Союз им и обещали наши проросийские политики...
Да, за все свои 32 года жизни во этой стране - не видел "нацистов". Разве, редких клоунов, своими идеями жаждущими кого-то как-то эпатировать в социальных сетях. 
О всём этом "нацизме" во своей стране украинцы узнали впервые из русского TV с момента начала войны. До этого о них здесь - не слышал никто. Говорю, как человек, годы живший в Львове!.. 
О событиях в Одессе - почти ничего сказать не могу, так как не следил тогда особо за политикой. Всё, что мне известно - русские агенты силились создать "Одесскую Народную Республику" (равно как и "Харьковскую"). Естественно, местные - сего не желали и сопротивлялись. Как могли, оружием и пламенем. 
Это - лишь моя догадка, так как в Харькове тогда на моих глазах люди Сами Разгоняли митинги с российской риторикой - без помощи полиции, так как догадались, куда дует ветер ну и не желали прихода к себе "Российского Мира".
* Ну и повторюсь опять: трындеть об оружии и создать его - две большие разницы.
И наши радикалы - никогда не обладали никакой реальной власти. Они - были лишь паяцами, вроде Жиреновского у них, земля ему стекловатой. 
* Снова: живя Здесь всю жизнь, я ни дня никогда не был патриотом родины, знамени, гимна и герба. 
Но всё изменилось, когда я увидел десятки погибших гражданских. 
Своими глазами, руки обагрив их кровью, вступая в кровавые лужи, оставляя на снегу кровавые следы своими ботинками...
И тогда я понял, что любой, кто жаждет в мире этом Истины - равнодушным не останется ко этим событиям. 
И с медитативной отрешнностью я возьму оружие, ежели прийдётся, ежели иной не будет возможности. 
Чтоб остановить злодеев. 
Вовевать с политиками - это одно дело. 
Убивать же женщин и детей - это уже нарушение правил - морали и чести, правил веденья войны и законов совести. Пока сего не было - мне было плевать, какой именно флаг венчает горсовет, какой именно язык звучит с телевизора, какая валюта ну и президентский курс. 
После того, что я видел - я возненавидел всех милитаристов. 
И теперь считаю, что их нужно стереть в порошок - их самих и тех, кто их поддержал собственным Молчанием - сделав одолжение планете Земля, всей цивилизации.

----------


## jozh

> Отголоски пресловутого "национализма" у нас - едва сохранились в редких головах редчайших подростков из неблагополучных семей.
> Это никогда здесь не было массовым явлением.


 Количество доказательств противоположного - просто колоссально! В тех же "Перемогах" и много где еще. Я думаю, что мировая психиатрия будет изучать теперь уже не Стокгольмский синдром, а Украинский. Способность искренне веровать, что "этого нет" - глядя на какое-либо нежелательное явление собственными глазами.

----------


## Артикль

> .  Бесполезно", полагаете, выступать супротив тирана и лжи?..


 Унити, выступили бы если бы "тиран" не пошёл на Запад.

----------


## Имбирь

Не люблю этого кадра, но он же прав на все 100:

https://www.youtube.com/shorts/GHKG8lGuTLs

----------


## tempo

Юнити, я удивляюсь, какв нашем Бульбостане умудряются не допустить войны и нахер никому не нужных революций.
Желающих - много, со всех сторон.

----------


## Артикль

И как же так Унити получилось что це - Европа не состоялась у таких волков то матёрых ?
Или оный проект пока мест на рассмотрение?

----------


## Артикль

> .   Это - правда.
> И что? Мне грозит 15 лет - "Zа фейки"?


 Значит всё таки изготавляешь.



> .       С стороны РФ - жертв таки гораздо больше


 Ну естественно, как же без этого быть укроновостям.
А ничего что самые боеспособные ВСУ в количестве 50 тыс очередной раз в котле оказались?

----------


## Unity

> Ну Будда то не только его Бог.
> Странно то что человек посещал интересный форум, отстаивал свою точку зрения, развивался. Сформировал мировоззрение.
> И вдруг в один момент обнуляется и обрекает себя по сути на вечный ад который сам и создал в своём воображении.


 Будда - вообще не "бог". Он - обычный человек, как и все мы, сумевший, в отличие от нас, полностью реализовать потенциал своего сознания, истинной своей природы. 
Я и ныне, коль Вы не заметили, активно остаиваю одну точку зрения - правду как она есть. 
Моё "обнуление" значит лишь одно: переход с позиции простого Наблюдателя к позиции Деятеля, что сопротивляется навале врагов на родную землю - увидев последствия, пожары и смерти. 
"Ад" - это просто видеть то, что ваш здесь вытворяет преступный режим. 



> Теперь в Киеве такая же хуйня. Из города ни кого не выпускают и прикрываются населением.


 А Вы сами - в Киеве сейчас?.. Или Вам об этом сказал Соловьёв с экрана телевизора?..



> Будем с боевого вертолета по поезду Львов - Варшава ракету "игла" испытывать. Курс обучения проходить.


 Вы - просто чудовище, сударь. 



> "На Украине фашизма нет" (с)
> Изолгавшиеся пропагандоны сейчас начнут наизнанку выворачиваться, чтобы доказать недоказуемое.


 Почему "нет"?
Вполне себе есть! Его русские солдаты принесли с собой, из РФ, на танках, помеченных "z". 



> Американские друзья укров готовят им долгую вялотекущую войну. Поставка наёмников и оружия.
> Унити будет отписываться об этих сволочах если не похоронят в совместной канаве.


 Нет, эта война не продлится долго. Ваша, токсических милитаристов, экономика в скорости обвалится. 
Как вы тогда повоюете?.. 
Ну и что скажет голодная и нищая толпа в тылу вашей армии, толпа матерей, родных?.. 



> Юнити, ну хватит уже рассказывать сказки про то, что у вас демократия. 
> Ложь. 
> Прекрасно помню, как Янукович незадолго перед госпереворотом устраивал турне по областям Восточной Украины. Большинство населения поддерживало его. Никто не идеализирует его, но люди боялись, что после него станет намного хуже, поэтому и поддерживали его. А что же произошло потом?! Антиконституционный госпереворот на Украине, который не поддержали жители ДНР и ЛНР. А как же твои сказки выше про то, что у вас все жители имеют право голоса, имеют право устраивать Майданы и их голоса услышат? Как видишь, всё это украинская пропаганда. Жителей ДНР и ЛНР не услышали. Их пробовали запугать, а потом просто попытались принудить их силой отказаться от их права высказывать своё мнение. Или у них, по-твоему, не было право голоса?! А может, они для вас люди второго сорта? Совершенно очевидно, что на Украине никакой демократии нет. 
> А вообще, по факту, в западных странах, на которые всеми силами пытаются ровняться на Украине, никто не устраивает госперевороты. Это прерогагатива отсталых банановых республик. 
> Нет, реально, Юнити, ты можешь себе представить, что в США людям дадут устроить госпереворот, а?! Да американские полицейские разгонят любой митинг в лучшем случае, избив людей дубинками, а в худшем применят огнестрельное орожие, стреляя по демонстрантам на поражение, если будет угроза жизни для полицейских.
> В западноевропейских странах тоже никто не даст устроить госпереворот. И в России не дадут. Потому что Россия - це Европа. А Украина - це Гондурас. Поэтому там и устраиваются всякие Майданы.


 "Люди боялись наихудшего, потому и соглашались на просто плохое". На Востоке - может. Но не в Центре, не Западе. Они стремились к хорошему и светлому будущему. Пережитки воспитания в холопских традициях СССР вымерли здесь раньше. Януковича изгнали, силой - его отрицая "право" выбирать курс государства Вопреки воле народа, большинства его. 
Жителей Л/ДНР - не было тогда в проекте. Были украинцы, в большинстве - аполитичные, кои испугались, что ставленник именно их региона - отныне не будет курировать интересы Донбасса в Раде. И были провокаторы, призвавшие захватить госорганы, распускающие слухи об "ордах карателей, бандеровцев с Запада, кои едут прямиком с Майдана на танках дабы перебить народ". И кто-то, самые наивные ну и недалёкие, повелись на это. Захватили здания, выставили блок-посты. 
Разумеется, естественно, Киев желал устранить всё это самоуправство. 
Ну и понеслось... 
К чему тотчас подключились танки из России с замалёванными номерами и вояки без знаков различий, пришедшие из России. Именно в момент тот все сознательные граждане бежали с Востока (большинство - именно на Украину, как моя любимая). А после - была чреда схваток. А после - 8 лет безумия, когда часть одной страны - с почти вымершим и изгнанным от бедствий населением - подло захватила армия другого государства. Мать и братья моей дорогой - остались в Луганске. Я частенько слышал беседы по Скайпу с ними: тотальная нищета, отсутствие работы, мёртвая промышленность и шахты, московские цены, отсутствие работы, массово эммигрирующие люди из этих ужасных районов - ну и полное бесправие - с одной только "властью" - русскими милитаристами, что провозгласили о существовании "Л/ДНР". Искусственный феномен. Российская провокация, всю ложность которой не видит разве что слепой. 
Но Вы в это верите - не прожив ни дня на тех территориях, веря телевизору и пропагандистским сайтам... 



> Юнити, а почему у вас запрещают пользоваться русским языком? А как же твои уверения  выше о том, что у вас свобода лова и все голоса услышат?! Или у вас выборочно всё слышат, да? Украинские голоса слышат, а русские - нет?!


 Это откровенный, воспалённый бред.
Я - чудово володію мовою Шевченка, проте принципово не використовую її задля спілкування. 
Даже теперь, во время Войны - львиная часть ВСУ и даже Генштаба - говорит на русском. Потому как на нём говорили их родители, заставшие Союз, деды их и прадеды. 
Я даже сейчас - почти что на передовой - общаюсь, преимущественно, именно на русском! Так как говорить на Мове - таки сложно мне, я ей почти никогда не пользуюсь. 
Так что разговоры о дискриминации по фактору языка - ещё одна ложь с ваших телевизоров. 
По моим наблюдениям, большая часть украинцев До Войны общалась именно на русском. Но теперь всё больше люди начинают изучать украинский. После всего того, что случилось. Попросту из солидарности, из презрения ко оккупантам, пришедшим с России. 



> Кажется, я понял. Это просто замусоривание информационного пространства. Белый шум. Тут можно что угодно писать, лишь бы побольше нагородить всего, чтобы нормальная информация в этом дерьмище неразличима стала.


 Нет, не "информация", но Интерпретация - лживая и искажённая вашими пропагандистами. Это их попытка сотворить "псевдо_реальность", коя б вдохновляла самых недалёких ну и легковерных русских верить, что вокруг враги; что "необходимо" бомбить Украину, её убивать народ, её рушить города - посредством чего горстка сумасшедших с Кремля силится хоть как-то "укрепить" свой "авторитет" - в собственных своих глазах - ну и Запугать всех мирных людей Земли (что суть невозможно).



> Количество доказательств противоположного - просто колоссально! В тех же "Перемогах" и много где еще. Я думаю, что мировая психиатрия будет изучать теперь уже не Стокгольмский синдром, а Украинский. Способность искренне веровать, что "этого нет" - глядя на какое-либо нежелательное явление собственными глазами.


 Ну и эти "доказательства" привёл Вам канал "Россия 24"?.. 
Вы сами-то - бывали во Львове? Или же хотя бы Киеве и Харькове?.. 
Скорее всего, нет, судя по риторике. 
Но зато TV, похоже, для Вас - "истина в последней инстанции".



> Унити, выступили бы если бы "тиран" не пошёл на Запад.


 Мисс *Мечта* сказала недавно, что они - не выступили бы. Совсем. Никогда. Ни за что и не по какой причине. "Народ холопов и рабов"... 
И я склонен доверять Ей. 
Факты подтверждают это. 



> Юнити, я удивляюсь, какв нашем Бульбостане умудряются не допустить войны и нахер никому не нужных революций.
> Желающих - много, со всех сторон.


 Так всё ясно, *Tempo* - опричники Батьки при поддержке переброшенных спецов из Кремля - всё, чтобы подавить ну и запугать народ, оправить по тюрьмам - чтобы сохранить Режим свой пожизненно. 



> И как же так Унити получилось что це - Европа не состоялась у таких волков то матёрых ?
> Или оный проект пока мест на рассмотрение?


 Потому, что мой народ - всё же несказанно глуп. Всю свою историю, словно бы шлюшка на трассе, он смотрел всё время то вправо, то влево; то в сторону России, то в сторону Европы - в ожидании кредитов, подачек - словно попрошайки. 
Вместо того, чтобы строить Своё Государство, коими б могли гордиться.
Печально, но факт. 



> Значит всё таки изготавляешь.


 В вашей стране - сама правда давно стала "фейком" по определению. Так как у кремлёвских монстров - давно Своё виденье, кое они силятся навязать голодной, холодной и пьяной (частенько) толпе. 
А я говорю, что вижу. Что думаю. В что искренне верю. 
А Вы говорите что? То, что ретранслирует в души ваши телевизор?..
Жаль...



> Ну естественно, как же без этого быть укроновостям.


 Я их не смотрю особо, ибо просто некогда. Да и не интересно, по большому счёту. У меня глаза есть. И много знакомых на передовой и выше. Я им доверяю, так как смотрим мы в одном направлении и видим одно лишь. 



> А ничего что самые боеспособные ВСУ в количестве 50 тыс очередной раз в котле оказались?


 Ну, посмотрим - чем это закончится.

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Имбирь

Медуза: Путин начал репрессии против 5-й службы ФСБ (https://bit.ly/3I99PEJ). Именно она накануне войны обеспечивала президента России данными о политической ситуации в Украине

 После двух недель войны Путин начал репрессии против своего любимого ведомства — ФСБ. По сведениям журналистов Андрея Солдатова и Ирины Бороган, под удар попала так называемая 5-я служба ФСБ.

Ее руководство, по утверждению источников Солдатова и Бороган, отправлено под домашний арест.

Как сообщается, именно 5-я служба отвечала за предоставление Владимиру Путину информации о политических событиях в Украине накануне вторжения. И похоже, через две недели войны до Путина наконец дошло, что его попросту ввели в заблуждение: 5-я служба, боясь разозлить руководителя, просто снабжала его тем, что он сам хотел услышать.

Сейчас источники Медузы сообщают, что генерал Беседа и его заместитель помещены под домашний арест. Среди причин называют нецелевое использование средств, выделенных на операции, а также плохую разведывательную информацию. И действительно: разведка у кадрового разведчика Путина, как оказалось, поставлена из рук вон плохо.

----------


## Имбирь

Издание ZN опубликовало требования (https://bit.ly/3J59GDH) международных преступников и оккупантов из кремля, которые были выставлены Украине как условия прекращения агрессии:

1. Отказ от стремления в НАТО. Нейтральный статус Украины. Одним из гарантов которого готова стать напавшая на нашу страну РФ. 

2. Русский язык – второй государственный. Отмена всех ограничивающих этот статус законов.

3. Признание Крыма российским.

4. Признание независимости ДНР и ЛНР в административных границах областей (включая сейчас контролируемые Украиной территории).

5. "Денацификация". Запрет деятельности ультранационалистических, нацистских и неонацистских партий и общественных организаций, отмена действующих законов "о героизации нацистов и неонацистов".

6. "Демилитаризация Украины". Полный отказ от наступательного вооружения, которым при желании можно назвать любые виды вооружений.

----------


## Имбирь

Кулеба подтвердил информацию о том, что оккупанты собираются провести референдум в Херсоне с целью создания "ХНР":

"Следуя сценарию 2014 года, россияне теперь отчаянно пытаются организовать в Херсоне фиктивный референдум за фальшивую "народную республику". Учитывая нулевую народную поддержку, он будет полностью инсценирован. Если они продолжат, должны последовать жесткие санкции против России. Херсон есть и всегда будет Украиной"

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Имбирь

Российские войска расстреляли колонну женщин и детей в Киевской области.

Об этом информирует Главное управление разведки Минобороны Украины.

Это произошло вчера, 11 марта, при попытке эвакуации из села Перемога (Барышевский район) в сторону села Остролучье - по согласованному с РФ "зеленому" коридору.

Результат обстрела - семь погибших гражданских, среди которых один ребенок. Точное количество раненых пока неизвестно.

После расстрела оккупанты заставили остатки колонны вернуться в село Победа и не выпускают их из населенного пункта. В настоящее время практически невозможно установить связь, а также оказать гуманитарную и медицинскую помощь.

----------


## Имбирь

В Иваново (Россия) задержали активиста за одиночный пикет с плакатом "*** *****".

На мужчину составили протокол по статье о дискредитации российских военных (ч. 1 ст. 20.3.3 КоАП). Да, за звёздочки.

----------


## Имбирь

В Запорожской области танк оккупантов раздавил автомобиль с гражданскими

Как сообщает полиция Запорожской области, оккупанты на танке переехали «Таврию», которая стояла на обочине дороги между селами ореховского района.

В результате погибли двое взрослых мужчин, а несовершеннолетний ребенок сгорел в горящем автомобиле.

----------


## Артикль

Имбиря !!!
Это ты пытаешься здесь выиграть информационную войну ? )))

----------


## Unity

Я уже молчу о перехвате радиоэфира в окрестностях Харькова, где вражеской орде, наконец, дали "добро" на стрельбу по мирным гражданам...
Что ж, не получилось силой захватить власть - в ход идёт террор...
Русские недочеловеки.

----------


## Имбирь

Путин - самоубийца. Его место здесь)

----------


## Имбирь

ХНР - Херсонская
Х.1НР - Харьковская
Х.2НР - Хмельницкая

ДНР - Донецкая
Д.1НР - Днепровская

ЛНР - Луганская
Л.1НР - Львовская
Л.2НР - Луцкая

итд  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артикль

Ну Унити твоя позиция ясна. Отписался как Лев Толстой. Целые тома. Ты был как бы нейтрален, а теперь осерчал. Только когда про
передовую пишешь, Ты там или какие знакомые твои, то знай: передовая это бункера с орудиями которые чем и занимаются так это
уже как две недели бомбят Донецк. И в манокль окромя сие действий ничего не увидишь. Все они в котле и приказа отступать у них
не последует. И да, занимаются ими в основном армия ДНР. Слышал про такую ? Это совсем другая армия, не российская. И очень
злая. Они забирают всю брошенную технику и оружие тех частей ВСУ которым удалось свалить. Российская армия такое не берёт.
Имбирное, лепи Емеля твоя неделя. Весь твой хлам из непроверенных источников даже не читаю и роликов не смотрю. Я и без твоей
помощи всё это видел. Но если тебе некуда время девать то продолжай. Страницы не ограничены. А так ты мне давно не интересен.
Мне уже и Унити не интересен. Так что бери мяч и х..ч. Удачи.

----------


## Traumerei

Поддержу Юнити в том, что русский никогда не запрещали. Об этом вели разговоры, но всё так и осталось на уровне разговоров.
Даже когда я была в Киеве в 2015, большая часть говорила на русском, а те, кто не говорили, не осуждали русскоговорящих. В частности Ванина мама, я очень тепло вспоминаю разговор с ней)

----------


## Morpho

> Издание ZN опубликовало требования (https://bit.ly/3J59GDH) международных преступников и оккупантов из кремля, которые были выставлены Украине как условия прекращения агрессии...


 Если бы мне дали это прочитать до начала военных действий в Украине, я бы просто посмеялась. Я, как и многие, не верила в запланированное вторжение российских войск и считала данные заявления провокацией. Я полагала, что надо быть полным идиотом, чтобы так отыграть ситуацию. Но я недооценивала наше правительство. Что этому послужило… Думаю, что таким образом Путин решил переложить ответственность за крах экономики и дефолт (восьмилетние санкции и пандемия не прошли бесследно), скрыть внутренние проблемы страны, переключив внимание людей на якобы надвигающуюся угрозу с Украины. Но надо отдать ему должное, он знает свой народ – русские заглатывают любую наживку, будь то повышение пенсионного возраста под шумок, во время ЧМ по футболу, или расцвет неонацизма в Украине. 
Про репрессии против ФСБ… Я слышала о том, что Путина, якобы, ввели в заблуждение и всё такое… Хз, но сейчас уже ничему не удивлюсь. Если бы жив был мой муж, то знала бы больше. Я, собственно, поэтому и не верю сейчас нашим СМИ, ибо знала, как всё происходило в 2014. Как тогда врали, что российских военнослужащих нет в ДНР и ЛНР, что справляются они исключительно собственными силами… А на деле, отправляли сотрудников МВД, не спрашивая желания, за отказ – увольнение. Да и я сама работаю в сфере бюджета, можно сказать, мы люди государственные, поэтому нас в первую очередь используют в своих интересах. Как вы думаете, кто создаёт явки на выборах, ходит на митинги в поддержку то Крыма, то Донбасса, то ещё чёрт знает кого… Кто собирает деньги на гуманитарку в тот же Донбасс? Правда, сейчас пока не просили, но всё впереди… И всё это контролируется свыше… вот так.

----------


## Артикль

Интересный ролик.
https://youtu.be/eoBpkzVLUto

----------


## tempo

> Интересный ролик.


 Неинтересный. Прелюдию вырезали. В коей была обещана славная гибель у стенки в случае не-славы России.

----------


## Артикль

Ды я вообще искал как леопарды на собак нападают. Кончились такие ролики, жаль что больше нет.
А это так случайно нарисовался.

----------


## Morpho

Да, действительно интересный. Я думаю, что под дулом автомата лично вы ещё бы и не то сказали. Да и не только сказали, а ещё и отсосали у каждого из них.  :Smile:

----------


## Артикль

А нам вообще то вертолёт "Алигатор" выделили по поезду стрелять.
Как всегда в своём репертуаре. Хуи, сосать и пятое десятое. Страдания, что ж поделать.

----------


## Артикль

Ну это очевидно курс лечения как Темпо считал от бородатых докторов.
Осетины нам помогут.

----------


## Имбирь

> Если бы мне дали это прочитать до начала военных действий в Украине, я бы просто посмеялась. Я, как и многие, не верила в запланированное вторжение российских войск и считала данные заявления провокацией. Я полагала, что надо быть полным идиотом, чтобы так отыграть ситуацию. Но я недооценивала наше правительство. Что этому послужило… Думаю, что таким образом Путин решил переложить ответственность за крах экономики и дефолт (восьмилетние санкции и пандемия не прошли бесследно), скрыть внутренние проблемы страны, переключив внимание людей на якобы надвигающуюся угрозу с Украины. Но надо отдать ему должное, он знает свой народ – русские заглатывают любую наживку, будь то повышение пенсионного возраста под шумок, во время ЧМ по футболу, или расцвет неонацизма в Украине.


 Да, все таки наверху профессионалы сидят. И годы их стараний не проходят даром - возникла параллельная реальность в умах.
Кстати, с Германией, оказывается пропагандисты работали плотно - там ведь был фашизм, там только намекни и реакция последует.

Видела заметку, что товарищ на белорусской границе фотографирует фуры с германской гуманитарной помощью, которые едут в Россию  :Smile:

----------


## tempo

А вообще, нет ничего удивительного в том, что люди под пулями звереют.
И под пропагандой.
Даже Юнити готов отложить в сторону салатный лист, морковку и помаду.
И ведь после непременной победы никто не вытащит лилипута за шкирку перед камерой и не спросит: "О ЧЁМ ЖЕ ТЫ, СУКА, ДУМАЛА В 2014-м?"

----------


## Имбирь

В начале митингующих задерживали за "Нет войне".
Потом за "*** *****".
А теперь новый виток прогресса:




> В Нижнем Новгороде девушку полицаи задержали просто за белый лист бумаги. И вот это эталонное скотство и произвол несут на штыках в Украину пехотинцы Путина.

----------


## tempo

> курс лечения от бородатых докторов


 Очень это херовый курс... чеченские войны помнятся ещё очень хорошо.

----------


## Имбирь

> Интересный ролик.
> https://youtu.be/eoBpkzVLUto


 И вот уже все это в Украине заблокировано.

Так что тем, у кого не видны официальные украинские СМИ (не зависимо от того, что написано на страничке), поможет только ВПН. Роскомнадзор бережет вас от неожиданностей.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Имбирь

А тем временем...




> Сообщают, что самолеты ВВС США подняты в воздух
> 
> Ожидаются ракетные удары по Тегерану
> 
> Причина: иранские информагентства подтверждают, что 6 баллистических ракет дальнего радиуса действия были направлены в консульство США (https://bit.ly/36gu7za) в Эрбиле, Ирак - с территории Ирана (предположительно, окрестности города Тебриз). На видео - падение ракет у американского Консульства
> 
> Совпадение?

----------


## Имбирь

*Следующей страной, которую захочет захватить Путин, если одержит победу в войне с Украиной, станет Литва*, заявил секретарь СНБО Алексей Данилов, ссылаясь на данные украинской разведки.

Далее, по его словам, последуют страны Балтии и Польша. Данилов считает, что все будет зависеть от того, "каким способом будет вести себя НАТО".

----------


## Имбирь

И я думаю, зачем танки туда-сюда гонять.
Гулять так гулять)

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Артикль

Имбирное ...наподобие Стрелецкой что пили с дядей Сашей перед тем как на лошаде сено возить. Кстати в детстве любил лошадей.
Степные лошади несли во весь опор без седла. Класс. Не то что кляча дяди Саши.
Ну конечно же Латвия и Польша будет следующем ходом на шахматной доске.
А Мы вот хотим на Алегаторе повоевать. Это бабка во всём виновата.

----------


## Артикль

А ещё в эту деревню в сельпо завозили такие треугольные тульские пряники. И вот все их скупил. Ды так с парным молочком прошли.
Ну это уже совсем другая история...

----------


## Артикль

Помню вкус стрелецкой типа имбирной с дядей Сашей. А у дяде Саши обе ноги в осколках от войны простреляны и он их постоянно
смазывал маслом. Но ничего, сено косил и дрова рубил. И бензопилы у него не было.
И как ты считаешь моё лично отношение к тем кто на жёлтоблокидном фоне позорит древнеславянские руны ?

----------


## Артикль

О Господи несчастный Унити ! Ты ведь был заблокирован Улисом не волком, а шакалом переодетым в овечью шкуру. Но ведь Ты же
стоял на праведном пути. А вспомни, это же единственно правильно на том форуме нас Улис учил не обращаться во множественном
лице и писать "ты" с большой буквы. Да, Аз соблюдаю эту этику. А помнишь что "Аз" пишется вместо "я" ? Это единственное что было
в его правоте. У тебя тянется шлейф с того форума. Почему и соответственно моё восприятия тебя. А давай переплюнем Ремарка
которого где то там обвиняют с танцами с тесаком. А Мы сделаем так: вот такому пленному айдаровцу Ты лично на камеру своей
нежной ручкой перережешь горло. Не волнуйся, лезвие будет наточено на алмазе и тебе особых усилий не предвидится. Покажут
где расположена сонная артерия чик и дело закончено. Ну и далее будешь выполнять то что тебе поручат. И соответственно вознаградят.
Ты же не предашь свою любимую ? Не так ведь ?

----------


## Unity

Безумные и кровожадные милитаристы... 
В рамках украинского проекта "груз200.рф" наши волонтёры ежедневно подбирают изуродованное, деформированное и обугленное МЯСО, в кое война превращает ваших же, российских солдат...
Мясо, кости, жир... 
И я почти ежедневно, промерзая до синих пальцев, собираю жетоны у них, ищу документы, дабы идентифицировать, отправить фото матерям - ну и изумляюсь, видя жалкие георгиевские ленты на их шлемах, униформе...
Ваши погибают, наши...
Это - сумасшествие!.. 
И вы - всё это поддерживаете... 
Карма не забудет этого. 
P.S. А моя любимая - уехала оттуда, когда поняла всю суть того, что творилось. Создание Россией очередной "горячей точки" на карте - лживой и искусственной, в качестве предлога и плацдарма для грядущей войны...
И если кого-то и стал бы я лично отправлять на новую реинкарнацию - то лишь только этаких, как Вы.
Жаждущих дальнейшей войны...

----------


## Имбирь

*Россия может применить химоружие в Украине* — генсек НАТО Йенс Столтенберг 

«В последние дни мы слышим абсурдные заявления о лабораториях по производству химического и биологического оружия. Теперь, когда эти ложные заявления были озвучены, мы должны сохранять бдительность, потому что не исключено, что Россия сама может планировать операции с химическим оружием в условиях этой фальсификации информации. Это будет военным преступлением», — сказал Столтенберг

----------


## Имбирь

Мэр Мелитополя Иван Федоров до сих пор удерживается оккупантами, но украинские спецслужбы осуществляют соответствующие меры для его освобождения, заявил первый замглавы МВД Евгений Енин
...
Глава Запорожской ОГА Александр Старух сообщает, что похитили городского голову Днепрорудного Евгения Мавеева
...

----------


## Имбирь

Документ с двуглавым орлом на гербе издали в Херсонской области. Оккупанты хотят запретить владение оружием и проведение митингов. Об этом сообщает издание ZN.UA.
Что сделают патриоты Херсонщины с этой бумажкой, догадаться не сложно.
...
В Мелитополе российские военные по громкоговорителю предупреждают о запрете митингов.
Мелитопольцы посылают их вслед за русским военным кораблем

----------


## Артикль

> .    милитаристы...
> В рамках украинского проекта "груз200.рф" наши волонтёры ежедневно подбирают изуродованное, деформированное


 Ошибаешься Унити. Не для грузов 200 работали над высокоточным вооружении пока вояки НАТО ебли друг друга и пили баварское.
Выбрось из головы эту ересь про грузы. Ты сам предельно загружен. Аз видел твой заблокированый ник Унити ... Почему через "У"
пишу, да потому что в английской транскрипции "ю" будет выглядеть так: "yo". С ирландкой когда-то переписывался и не учил английский.
Говорят что кельтом был в прошлой жизни. И одной бабке на этом портале значение wicc ,предназначено. Это древнее английское.
Ну, не заморачивайся.
Неужели Ты думаешь что не учли чеченскую да и ВОВ когда трупами дорогу мостят ? Ну не стоит же историю так в лоха превращать.
Тебе показали наглядно без простыней и без имбирного как наносится удар. Учись студент. Когда-то и меня так учили в системе 
Шотокан федерации Ильи Гульева. Можешь Илья Гульев набрать в поиске и тем самым убедиться что я никогда не пизжу как некоторые
прикрываясь разными фейками. Да, один тренер Крыма по бойцовым секциям уважает меня и Гульева.

----------


## Артикль

О Боже, сделай так чтобы Ремарк завладел форумом. Наконец то заблокирует и удалит это безумное имбирное.Аминь.
Копипасты так и прут словарным поносом.

----------


## Morpho

> Да, все таки наверху профессионалы сидят. И годы их стараний не проходят даром - возникла параллельная реальность в умах.


 Именно так. Кстати, мне всегда было интересно, как можно заставить крыс следовать за дудочкой Нильса). На данный момент в России, наверное, процентов 70, поддерживают эту войну. И самое интересное, что даже если им покажут правду, что на самом деле происходит в Украине, градус их ликования не снизится. И вот почему. В годах, кажется, 60-70-х проводился такой довольно известный эксперимент, когда испытуемому предлагалось давать электрический ток в человека, который неправильно отвечает на вопросы, при этом повышая напряжение. И вот буквально с улицы приглашали самых обычных людей, инструктор им объяснял задачу: вон там за стеклом сидит человек, вы ему задаёте вопрос, например, сколько будет 2*2. Если он ошибается, вы подаете ток, чем больше неправильных ответов, тем сильнее разряд. Так вот, подавляющее большинство людей практически до конца выкручивали ручку, когда тот уже умирал. Естественно, за стеклом был актёр, который гениально изображал муки от электрического разряда. Этот эксперимент наглядно показал, насколько люди агрессивны и полны негатива. Они готовы убить ближнего просто так, всего лишь за неправильный ответ. Но всё-таки эксперимент был не об этом.  Когда в конце у этих людей спрашивали: "Вы что, больной, что ли, Вы садист?!", они отвечали: "Нет, ну была же такая инструкция"). Этот эксперимент про инструкцию, или о способности убеждать. То есть, многие люди не отдупляют, что хорошо, а что плохо, потому что есть инструкция, КАК они должны действовать.)

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## tempo

> О Боже, сделай так чтобы Ремарк завладел форумом. Наконец то заблокирует и удалит это безумное имбирное.


 Одно на другое менять - что п-ц на полную ж.
Заблокируй его сам. Нажми на ник, потом Add to ignore list

----------


## Артикль

А Ты думаешь с имбирём всё так сложно?
Ну Унити обладает исключительным мастерством по зарисовке картин. Ну дык имбирь.
Воображаем 2014. Ты сам предполагаешь решить вопрос.
А всего лишь один танк. Факельное шествие. Имбирю удар по почкам и ... посадка в танк.
Ну там скажут какие рычаги жать так популярно. И знаешь, по отношению набора скорости, ну прямо по ряду, пропорционально
наворачиванию кишков на танковые гусеницы. Оставшимся, удар подзатыльник тому же имбирю и имбирь укладывает из
крупнокалиберного тех у кого не удалось шествие.
И Ты думаешь что имбирь не запьёт коньяк кофем после содеянного ?

----------


## Артикль

Темпо, я дрался на спарингах, дрался на улицах в своё время. И поверь мне что знаю и разбираюсь в людях кто и что из себя представляет.
Ваня, имбирия, Унити это из журнала Мурзилка советского времени.

----------


## tempo

> Темпо, я дрался на спарингах, дрался на улицах в своё время. И поверь мне что знаю и разбираюсь в людях кто и что из себя представляет.
> Ваня, имбирия, Унити это из журнала Мурзилка советского времени.


 И что? Двое, Юнити и Ваня, точно бойцов из себя не строят, а имбирную пропаганду ты можешь просто игнорировать.

----------


## Артикль

Ну Ваню спасёт лишь то что без автомата останется. Чеченцы при случае с Ваней сотворят чего хуже моей фантазии. У таких фантазия
побогаче моей будет. Имбиря тоже когда-то допишется так что нацгвардия ему раем покажется. Унити... дык сам за него молиться
буду дабы не попал в историю. Может его и ни разу в жизни не видел, но чтобы с ним что то случилось храни его все Боги Вселенной.
Унити много чего прошёл и было бы не справедливо его обезболить. Искренне отношусь к Унити от имени всех Богов. Так Боги решили
а у меня с ними связь. 
Ну а с бабкой будет нечто самое страшное ... сделка с дьяволом .. . ну дык и лети в пропасть тварь...

----------


## Артикль

> .    
> Российские военнослужащие нанесли удар по учебному центру ВСУ в селе Старичи и военному полигону Яворовский во Львовской области Украины, сообщило


 А мы вот на военном вертолёте Алигатор получили задание уничтожить секретный объект ВСУ. Экипаж в составе Артикль, Ёж и Темпо.
Пока Ёж и Темпо спорили за монитором бортового компьютера вертолёта то ёбнули два жилых дома города Львова. На третьей
запуском ракеты "Игла" удалось выполнить задание по ликвидации объекта. Далее Артикль крутанул штурвал в сторону железнодорожной
линии и экипаж расхуячил поезд Львов - Варшава. Приземлившись в воинской части Темпо протирал стёкла кабины боевого вертолёта. Ёж ему скрупулёзно
подметил чтобы лучше старался. Ведь нам же доверили военную технику. А как быть с двумя жилыми домами? Командование
поведовало что это хуйня,, вы же только учитесь. Ну ничего Ёж, в следующий раз всех западенцев в кафе Полше ебанём. Какой с нас
спрос, учиться то надо управлять техникой. Кофе попили и полетели.
Вертолёт Алигатор это  можно по полной оторваться.

----------


## Remarque

> О Боже, сделай так чтобы Ремарк завладел форумом. Наконец то заблокирует и удалит это безумное имбирное.Аминь.
> Копипасты так и прут словарным поносом.


 Спасибо за поддержку :Smile:  
А вообще, в случае с Имбирем нужно лечить подобное подобным, гася его фейки правдой :Wink:

----------


## Remarque

В Минобороны России заявили о ликвидации иностранных наемников на Украине

В Минобороны сообщили, что ВС России уничтожили до 180 иностранных наемников. 

Официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков заявил, что российские военные обстреляли учебные центры Вооруженных сил Украины (ВСУ), расположенные в населенном пункте Старичи и на военном полигоне Яворовский.

Удар по объектам был нанесен высокоточным оружием большой дальности. Как указал Конашенков, в результате удара были уничтожены до 180 иностранных наемников и крупная партия иностранных вооружений.

Также он отметил, что будет продолжена ликвидация прибывших на территорию Украины иностранных наемников.

----------


## Remarque

В это я понимаю, долбанули как следует, уничтожив за один раз 180 иностранных тероррюг.

----------


## Remarque

Имбирь, тебе есть что возразить по этому поводу? Чи ни? :Wink:

----------


## Remarque

Рада представила НАТО в образе безголового мужчины 

Рада своеобразно изобразила НАТО, представив альянс в образе безголового мужчины в костюме. Соответствующая картинка опубликована в Telegram-канале украинского парламента.

На изображении видно, что этот «мужчина» стоит перед стеной, воздвигнутой из букв фразы Close the sky («Закройте воздушное пространство»). На стене запечатлены желтый и синий отпечатки рук Украины, которая пытается «дотянуться» до НАТО.

Но у Наты кишка тонка что-то сделать. Как говорится, натовец только против овец молодец, а против молодца Ната сама афца :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> Спасибо за поддержку


 Ага, разевай роток пошире.
Он, походу, долбанулся. Надеюсь, это у них не массовый психоз.

----------


## Remarque

> Ага, разевай роток пошире.
> Он, походу, долбанулся. Надеюсь, это у них не массовый психоз.


 Да ладно, я же прекрасно знаю, что ты при тайном голосовании тоже бы поддержала мою кандидатуру :Smile:

----------


## Артикль

Это был наш последний бой
Нас накрыло одной пиздой
https://youtu.be/HiO97l50k0U

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Remarque

Ну что ты там свои видео с какими-то недоумками постишь, а, Имбирь? Тебе есть самому что сказать по существу? Или проще постить видосики с существами, у которых явное отсутствие признаков интеллекта на лице? :Wink:

----------


## Артикль

Посвящается нашей бабушке или ближайшее взятие Одессы.
https://youtu.be/F9ntz1fOxIo

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## tempo

Украинский папа учит украинскую девочку.
"Я буду резать русню! Зиг хайль!"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43abX-BZLCo
Заметим, видео давнее - снято более шести лет назад.

----------


## Имбирь

Вы ещё про Грету Тунберг расскажите.
В наше время модно прикрываться детьми как никогда.
И на режиссуру не скупятся.

----------


## Имбирь

Жила-была девочка Грета. Посмотрела она однажды новости и расплакалась.
А потом решила: схожу в это их ООН и открою всем глаза.
Долго ли, коротко ли, приходит она по адресу, в двери стучится. 
Ей открывают, спрашивают, не на заседание ли она пришла? А то уже началось, поторопиться бы надо.
И взошла Грета на трибуну, и высказала взрослым в глаза, все, что о них думала.
Ей по-началу долго аплодировали, говорили "какая умная девочка".
А потом все забегали вокруг и стали дружно спасать экологию.

----------


## Morpho

> я дрался на спарингах


 В смысле, за бутылку позволял на себе удары отрабатывать?) 



> дрался на улицах


 Стакан не поделили?)



> И поверь мне что знаю и разбираюсь в людях кто и что из себя представляет.


 Ахах) Это жесть))) Ну ты и клоун)

----------


## tempo

Наёмников, прибывающих на Украину для участия в сафари, "откалибровали".
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AFlFziFFdg

----------


## Remarque

Вот Морфо недавно заявила, что юзеры с Украины ведут себя на форуме адекватнее россиян. Но это явно не так. Ваня уже давно не стесняясь отбросил всякие нормы приличия и называет здесь всех "идиотами", скромно о не замечая откровенных дебилов у себя на Украине. 

Юнити, проявив малодушие, тоже отрёкся от всех своих идеалов. Значит, слаба была его вера. У него уже терминальная стадия русофобии. 

Я до сих пор под впечатлением вот от этого пёрла Юнити:




> Кем же нужно быть, что не понимать сего, что этой страной всегда управляли просто сумасшедшие - ну и это стало культурной традицией, со времён Иоанна Грозного, а, может быть, и раньше...


 И вот такие невежды рассуждают об истории. Ладно, если бы это написал тупой бандеровский двоечник, но когда я слышу подобные заявления от взрослого человека на Украине, да ещё имеющего высшее образование, то это наводит на весьма нелестные предположения об общем уровне умственного развития украинцев. Это не просто  ничем  неприкрытая русофобия, это русофобия в квадрате кубе, десятой и сотой степени.

Юнити, ты этот пост прямиком из украинского учебника по истории процитировал? Или откуда он??? :Smile: 

После таких комментов ни разу не удивляет, что взрослые люди надевали на Майдан кастрюли на головы и скакали там, крича антирусские кричалки. Поистине, когда Бог хочет наказать человека, то он лишает его разума.  

У меня, кстати, есть небольшая коллекция фоток кастрюлеголовых  на Майдане. Выложил бы их сюда для того же Вани, но не знаю, как постить на форуме фото. С видео всё проще.

----------


## Traumerei

Я думаю что Юнити просто в шоке от происходящего, как и мы все, поэтому выделяет одно и оттеняет другое. Это можно понять, революции и войны очень сильно влияют на сознание.
У меня другой вопрос - возьмут Украину и что будут делать с совершенно нелояльным населением?

----------


## Remarque

Украинские СМИ опубликовали видео, предположительно, с горящим заводом «Антонов» в Киеве 

Украинское издание «Страна.ua» опубликовало видеоролик, на котором, предположительно, горит завод «Антонов» в Киеве.

Это крупнейший производитель военно-транспортных самолетов в стране.

На обнародованных кадрах видно, как на заднем плане поднимаются в воздух серые клубы дыма.

----------


## Артикль

> .
> У меня другой вопрос - возьмут Украину и что будут делать с совершенно нелояльным населением?


 На три части разделят. Такая карта ещё лет 10 назад была.

----------


## Remarque

Украинские военнослужащие спешно покинули боевой корабль «Корец» в Бердянске перед появлением российских войск. Об этом сообщает корреспондент газеты «Известия» Мери Бадунц.

Отмечается, что в ходе осмотра судна российские военные изъяли большое количество стрелкового оружия, взрывчатых веществ и сигнальных мин. Также были найдены крупнокалиберные пулеметы, в том числе пулемет «Утес», и боеприпасы к ним, «которых хватило бы на долгие годы обороны Бердянска», рассказал изданию военнослужащий ВС РФ.

Российский военный уточнил, что изъятое вооружение и боеприпасы будут переданы Службе безопасности России для дальнейшей утилизации.

----------


## Remarque

Военные России во время специальной операции начали передачу трофейной украинской техники ЛНР и ДНР. Об этом заявили в пресс-службе Министерства обороны РФ.

«Трофейная техника и вооружение ВСУ, украинских националистических батальонов и батальонов территориальной обороны, которая была брошена, хранилась на складах и была выведена из строя в ходе специальной военной операции, передается Вооруженными силами России подразделениям Народной милиции Луганской и Донецкой народных республик», — уточнили в Минобороны.

Как добавили в пресс-службе, техника, передаваемая Народной милиции республик, — советского производства. Также вооружение поставлялось западными странами.

В ведомстве обратили внимание, что в рамках специальной военной операции подразделения ВС России захватили большое количество трофейной военной техники украинской стороны.

В дальнейшем переданная техника ДНР и ЛНР будет задействована для освобождения территорий.

----------


## Remarque

Берлин обратился к Варшаве с просьбой приостановить отправку в Германию поездов с украинскими беженцами. Об этом заявил заместитель министра внутренних дел Польши Павел Шефернакер, его слова приводит РИА «Новости».

«<...>Я говорил с немецким МВД, где нас попросили приостановить специальные поезда, которые едут в Германию, потому что там уже сложилась ситуация бутылочного горлышка», — сказал он в эфире телеканала TVN24.

По словам Шефернакера, это показывает, насколько ЕС не был готов к ситуации с беженцами, кроме того, «масштабы эмиграции с Украины застали всю Европу врасплох».

----------


## Remarque

Це зрада, Имбирь? Даже толерантные немецкие чиновники уже поняли, что им не нужны украинцы.

----------


## Traumerei

Польша наверное в шоке, если реализуется такой сценарий.

----------


## Morpho

А, забыла рассказать. Я в прошлую пятницу на работе зачитала сотрудникам несколько сообщений Unity. Сказала, что на форуме (естественно, не сказала, каком) уже несколько лет с ним общаюсь, и что ему можно верить. Надо отметить, что у нас в кабинете несколько человек поддерживают путинскую политику, со всеми вытекающими отсюда последствиями. Так вот, я думала, что сейчас скажут, что это бред, фейк, враньё… Но на моё удивление, выслушали молча, не слова не проронили даже самые положительно настроенные на войну. А одна спросила: "Выходит, что нас обманывают?". Я ответила утвердительно, и поняла, что они задумались. Это сейчас главное – начать думать.

----------


## tempo

> Это сейчас главное – начать думать.


 Так начни.
У тебя пули над головой не свистят, можешь позволить себе роскошь выписать неторопливо на листик аргументы "за" и "против".
Но, ах, думать рационально - это не твоё. А вот разгореться ароматным кизяком - привычно.
Выбираешь лишь часть картинки, настригаешь из "Господи помилуй" буковок, и складываешь из них, как обычно-привычно, слово "хуй".

----------


## Имбирь

Известное выражение: "Собака смотрит на палку, а лев - на того, кто ее держит".
Военные действия - это уже следствия. И у них есть Автор (со своим окружением) со своими мотивами, намерениями, образом жизни и почерком.
Если понимаешь мотивы и намерения, сразу ясно кто, что и зачем делает.
И главное, почерк выдает инициатора)

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Имбирь

Пожар на заводе Антонова в Киеве был утром.

Про "боевой корабль «Корец» в Бердянске" пишут почему-то только русские сайты. И почему-то без фото  :Smile: 
Возникает вопрос: а почему украинцы покинули боевой корабль *полный боеприпасов*?...........
Кажется я понимаю - очень сильно испугались)))

----------


## Morpho

О добрых русских "освободителях". Комментарии из ЖЖ:
"Какого добра? Стирая с лица земли бомбами, ракетами и артиллерией целые города с
населением? Мариуполь, Харьков, Чернигов, и ряд других городов"
"я вам могу сотни фотографий, подтверждения своих слов предоставить. Города стирают с лица земли, жилые дома, больницы, школы, родильные и детские дома. У меня с Ирпеня друзья вчера чудом вышли, две недели сидели в подвале без света и практически без воды. Не могли выйти раньше, потому что русские расстреливали мирных жителей пытающихся выйти из города. Не верьте сказочникам с телевизора. Здесь твориться ад вашими солдатами, они нас грабят и убивают. Очнитесь вы уже там!"
"слушай бот, у тебя даже лица на аватаре нет. Я не скрываю своего лица и я с Луганска, с которого пришлось увозить свою семью в 14 от рашистской нелюди. Сейчас я в Киеве и бежать больше от ваших "освободителей" не собираюсь. Все восемь лет, ездил к родителям помогал как мог им финансово, на 2 тысячи рублей пенсии, которую им платила раша они просто не выжили бы. Знаю о многом, что там происходило, и правда далеко от того что показывают вам из телевизора."
Ты вместе со всеми русскими будешь гореть в аду. Но сначала вы, твари, должны медленно подыхать под бомбами от голода и холода."
"Я русская, но живу в Украине. И я тоже люблю свою страну, свою семью, свою работу. Я с удовольствием занималась своим делом и думала, что счастье неминуемо... Но пришли русские и начали бомбить наши города, убили тысячи простых людей, а сколько еще страдает... Бог разберется, где добро, а где зло. Вот это точно неминуемо."

"Добрее, но при этом бомбить и убивать украинцев только за то, что мы все встали на защиту своей земли? Не добро у вас,рашистов, а скопление всего зла, какое есть 6а этом свете. И для вас, думающих только о своём комфорте, это хорошо точно не закончится"

А напоследок коммент простой русской бабы. Для любителей "рационально" мыслить пустой головой:
"Россия победит фашистов и это главное.
А Путин станет президентом мира����
Я верю в светлое будущее РФ) Все будет лучше, чем раньше)"

----------


## tempo

> О добрых русских "освободителях". Комментарии из ЖЖ:


 


> Выбираешь лишь часть картинки, настригаешь из "Господи помилуй" буковок, и складываешь из них, как обычно-привычно, слово "хуй".


 мда. Иным хоть в лоб, хоть по лбу.

----------


## Имбирь

Экс-нардеп Евгений Рыбчинский пообещал дом и 40 соток земли под Киевом (https://bit.ly/3CE8hSd) за убийство Рамзана Кадырова. Назвал его позором чеченского народа.

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Артикль

Не, ну мне понятны Имбирия, Унити, Ваня. Если таковы изменят свою линию то их тупо расстреляют.
Но что эта овца добивается как черви в жопе так и разжигают ?

----------


## Имбирь

В последнем видео (пост 340) есть все, что нужно:  

1. Почему войну Путина с Украиной не поддержали в Мире?  

2. Почему Россия не вынесла свои претензии к Украине в ООН?  

3. А где ваше "досье" по Украине?  

4. Почему путинских солдат не встречают с цветами?  

5. Почему такое ожесточенное сопротивление на востоке и юге Украины?  

6. Почему Минобороны России держит военных и их родных за скотов?

----------


## Артикль

Интересно что с Галичной будет? Ну недогосударство это разделят. Донбасс как то восстанавливать будут. Морское побережье
естественно под контролем будет. А вот то что дальше Киева в сторону запада по всей видимости останется резервацией.

----------


## Имбирь

> Если таковы изменят свою линию то их тупо расстреляют.


 Это было самое смешное за сегодня))))

----------


## Артикль

> ) за убийство Рамзана Кадырова. .


 Успеет добежать до Канадской границы ?

----------


## Артикль

> .  несколько сообщений Unity. Сказала, что на форуме (естественно, не сказала, каком) уже несколько лет с ним общаюсь, и что ему можно верить


 Ну зачем же скрывать ? Сказала а говори б. Мой товарищ с форума самоубийц, в прошлом пациент ПНД, которого не устраивает собственная плоть, рассказал то то и
то то.

----------


## Артикль

> .  Я сейчас к стоматологу ходила, и пообщалась в кабинете с врачом и медсестрой. Разговор как-то сам на войну в Украине вышел.


 Как общалась то, с хуем во рту?

----------


## Morpho

Темро, ты чё душнила-то такая… Нахуй тебя давно не посылали? Так иди. И второго низкотестеронового сойбоя с собой прихвати… Грёбаные вы маргиналы, мать вашу… Один бабу свою похоронить не смог нормально, в больничном морге бросил, и сюда скулить пришёл. Второй заболеванием своим, как флагом героя размахивает, а сам по сути, обычная малосоциализированная чмонь…
Есть ещё те, кому не нравится употребление мной слова "хуй"? Можете проследовать за этими двумя.

----------


## tempo

> Темро, ты чё душнила-то такая… Нахуй тебя давно не посылали? Так иди. И второго низкотестеронового сойбоя с собой прихвати… Грёбаные вы маргиналы, мать вашу… Один бабу свою похоронить не смог нормально, в больничном морге бросил, и сюда скулить пришёл. Второй заболеванием своим, как флагом героя размахивает, а сам по сути, обычная малосоциализированная чмонь…
> Есть ещё те, кому не нравится употребление мной слова "хуй"? Можете проследовать за этими двумя.


 Девица. Красавица. СпортЦменка. Литрболка. Полиссически г-г-грамотная.
И вот смотрит в своё будущее девочка Феня 45-летней давности, и делает то, чему правильного названия пока  не знает - ОХУЕВАЕТ...

----------


## Morpho

Вот и выяснилась история с просроченными сухпайками российских военных. Россия, оказывается,  запросила помощи у Китая и ведёт переговоры о поставках сухих пайков для армии. Вот ведь как получается… Самую "сильную" армию Путин построил, а кормить её нечем) В ответ на это в США пригрозили Китаю жесткими санкциями, в случае поддержки России. А Китай занял выжидательную позицию и помалкивает.

----------


## Ваня :)

Ну, ты, темпо, мужик!  :Smile:  Настоящий!  :Big Grin:  Всем мужикам мужик! Все женщины в мире только и мечтают о том, чтобы их окружали такие мужчины и чтоб жилось им, как в Беларуси.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артикль

А у них как с сухим пайком ?
https://youtu.be/dt7WfEILn7c

----------


## Имбирь

> Вот и выяснилась история с просроченными сухпайками российских военных. Россия, оказывается,  запросила помощи у Китая и ведёт переговоры о поставках сухих пайков для армии. Вот ведь как получается… Самую "сильную" армию Путин построил, а кормить её нечем) В ответ на это в США пригрозили Китаю жесткими санкциями, в случае поддержки России. А Китай занял выжидательную позицию и помалкивает.


 Вот-вот.

Но настоящее веселье начнется, если Китай вздумает таки накормить русских солдат.
Это уже таки 3-я Мировая...

----------


## Артикль

Испытания Китая на устойчивость свнкций.

----------


## Имбирь

Что интересно, Набиулина Эльвира, говорят, в отставку подала.
Та, о которой Владимир Владимирович отзывался как о .... женщине с высокой самоотдачей.

----------


## Артикль

Я в ахуе от глупых людей. Туда гуманитарку Камазами прут. Такие же консервы, сгущёнка и печенье. Всё такое же как в пайке.
Голодными не останутся. Нет блядь, надо сову на глобус натягивать. Китай приплести.

----------


## Имбирь

А девушку с плакатом арестовали, и с тех пор о ней никто ничего не слышал)

----------


## Артикль

> Что интересно, Набиулина Эльвира, говорят, в отставку подала.
> Та, о которой Владимир Владимирович отзывался как о .... женщине с высокой самоотдачей.


 Набиулина акционер банка. Теперь вся система на долларе рушится. И чё ей делать? Пока ещё не подала.
Не воспринимай всерьез первое попавшееся. Аналитик.)))

----------


## Артикль

Всё, ну тебя.
Ты как ребёнок.

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Артикль

> .    Останкинский суд Москвы оштрафовал на 30 тысяч рублей редактора Первого канала Марину Овсянникову, которая во время вечернего эфира программы «Время» с Екатериной Андреевой развернула плакат с пацифистскими лозунгами.
> BFM.ru


 Вот твоя девушка, успокойся.

----------


## Ваня :)

> 


 Это не работает. Это мое любимое занятие. ) Но это не работает...

Спроси у изличившегося от веритофобии, который о дончанах так беспокоился 8 лет, так что же ему важнее, убитые под российскими бомбардировками 2 500 тысячи дончан или его веритофобия? Или где то самое досье(!) за 8 лет, в обмен на десятки видео военных преступлений российской армии за 20 дней, он скажет: "Тебе, Имбирь, только внимание нужно!" )

Три макаки просто на вопросы не отвечают. Это у них предмет национальной гордости такой. "Вот вам! Я снова не ответил на вопрос! Я - настоящий российский мужик!" )

Самый умный - Джун! Он тебе скажет: "Я не отвечаю на вопросы, потому что не вижу твоей готовности услышать ответ!" Ты его три раза просить будешь: "Ну так ответь же! Я ОЧЕНЬ хочу понять! Серьезно!" В ответ - тишина... Все таки Джун - серьезный такой балабол, не макака! )

Ещё одного на форуме давно нет, но на вопросы тоже не отвечал.

А ещё один, будешь задавать вопросы, в черный список тебя отправит... )

----------


## Артикль

> убитые под российскими бомбардировками 2 500 тысячи дончан или его веритофобия?


 А как с тобой говорить Ваня, если ты утверждаешь такую хуйню ? 
Пока будешь это утверждать дальше дискуссия не пойдёт.

PS  Что, скучно стало? 
У тебя ж свой тираж. Удаляешь там всех. Сам в чёрный список заносишь.

----------


## Артикль

А кто по Донецку ебанул снарядом точкой У ? Ась Ваня ?
21 человек погибло и 36 ранено. Чья работа Иванушка ?

----------


## Имбирь

*Путин и Шойгу запланировали вырубку и продажу украинского леса*

Государство оккупант планирует массовые вырубки украинских лесов. Об этом говорится в письме министра обороны России Шойгу «О возможности вырубки на землях обороны», адресованном лично Путину.

Целью документа является получение разрешения на тотальную вырубку украинских «лесов, деревьев, кустарников и зеленых насаждений». Планируются вырубки «любой интенсивности и возраста, независимо от формы собственности и категории земель с правом использования полученной древесины».

При этом, отмечено в письме, неиспользованная для нужд ВС РФ древесина будет продана, а полученные средства пойдут на обеспечение армии-оккупанта.

На сегодняшний день без исключения все леса, оказавшиеся на временно оккупированных территориях, находятся в зоне наивысшего риска. Тотальная вырубка зеленых насаждений – это очередное страшное преступление оккупантов и создание экоцида.

*В последний раз подобное на территории Украины происходило во время фашистской оккупации.*

----------


## Артикль

Это с каких пор украинский лес в цене ? 
Лес лучший Архангельский, Вологодский.
Долго ещё будешь всякий маразм читать и сюда постить ?

----------


## Ваня :)

Для тех, кто не понял... Под дончанами я имею в виду мариупольцев (Донецкая область). 2 500 (примерно) за 20 дней.

upd: это без тех, трупы которых валяются на улицах и без пропавших без вести...

----------


## Артикль

> Для тех, кто не понял... Под дончанами я имею в виду мариупольцев (Донецкая область). 2 500 за 20 дней.


 Мариуполь только сегодня почти освободили. Там 20 тыс нациков было. Среди них грузины были и некоторые на английском наёмники
общались. Раненых нацики своих добивали. Вон 200 автобусов пригнали и в Ростов жителей вывозят. Число погибших не сказано.

----------


## Имбирь

https://www.pravda.com.ua/rus/news/2022/03/15/7331396/

*Советник мэра Мариуполя говорит, что в городе погибли 20 тысяч гражданских*

Советник мэра Мариуполя Петр Андрющенко рассказал, что общая ситуация в городе катастрофическая, по его словам, количество жертв российских обстрелов может приближаться к 20 тысячам.

Источник: Андрющенко в эфире "Настоящее время"

Прямая речь: "По погибшим мирным жителям у нас есть данные, которые не отвечают действительности, потому что они получены от полиции, согласованы с медучреждениями. Это малая горстка людей, о которых мы знаем. На вчера это было 1800 с небольших человек.

Еще четыре дня назад мы говорили об "оптимистичном" сценарии – порядка 10 тысяч жертв на сейчас. Но с увеличенной интенсивностью и с той жестокостью, которая возросла в разы, мы можем говорить о том, что если сейчас завершится блокада и мы сможем приступить хотя бы к поиску этих людей, то уже на сейчас количество жертв будет приближаться к 20 тысячам.

Но если этого не произойдет в ближайшие дни, то это количество приблизится к 350 тысячам – все те, кто не успел выехать.

Хоронят кто где кого – во дворах, на улицах. Из-за интенсивности обстрелов люди не могут выйти на улицу даже похоронить близких. Муниципальные службы не работают, кладбище – на территории, которая контролируется российской армией. Смерть – она везде, ее видно".

Детали: По его словам, люди, которые выбрались из города по ранее согласованному маршруту на частных авто, выезжают на свой страх и риск, ведь нет гарантий со стороны российской армии.

Однако возле Бердянска россияне блокируют около 35 автобусов, девять фур с едой, водой, медикаментами для мариупольцев.

Андрющенко также сказал, что в городе продолжаются бомбардировки.

По его словам, на момент начала блокады в городе было около 350 тысяч жителей.

Прямая речь: "Люди в городе живут в подвалах, укрытиях, они все переполнены, безусловно. Условия нечеловеческие. Без еды, без воды, без света, без тепла. Разобрали мы системы отопления и теплотрассы – сливают с них воду, чтобы пить.

Последний источник воды остановился несколько дней назад. Централизованный развоз воды стал невозможным из-за постоянных обстрелов и бомбардировок. Еда – был один работающий магазин, где были более-менее запасы, он был прицельно уничтожен позавчера".

Детали: Он добавил, что уже 80% жилого фонда в городе непригодны для жилья, из них не менее 80% невозможно будет восстановить никогда.

Прямая речь: "У Мариуполя особая роль была последние восемь лет – это последний самый большой город в Донецкой области, который не принял эти банановые республики и не принял российскую оккупацию. И восемь лет демонстрировал, что такое город на линии разграничения – в 10 км от линии фронта, как он может возродиться и стать европейским городом. И сейчас хотят показать, что будет, если кто-то не принимает "русский мир" и его условия. Тут уже нечего брать, нечем руководить, тут скоро не будет людей.

Все говорит о том, что людей заперли сознательно в городе и уничтожают".

Дополнительно: позже городской совет Мариуполя вышел с официальным призывом быть осторожными с оценкой количества смертей.

Дословно: "Официальная и подтвержденная информация по состоянию на конец 14 марта 2022 года составляет примерно 2357 погибших мариупольцев".

Что было раньше: Советник мэра Мариуполя Петр Андрющенко ранее сообщил о начале работы гуманитарного коридора из города.

В Мариуполе – гуманитарная катастрофа. Оккупанты держат в плену фактически весь город и не допускают гуммопомощи и не допускают эвакуации.

Городской совет сообщил 13 марта, что в Мариуполе в результате российских авианалетов погибли 2187 горожан.

----------


## Имбирь

*В Германии предложили создать программу приема российских дезертиров.* 

Тем, кто отказался участвовать в войне против Украины, нужно "быстро, безопасно и без лишних сложностей предоставить убежище", заявили в СвДП (Свободные демократы) - партии, входящей в правящую коалицию ФРГ, передает DW.

Тем самым отказавшиеся от участия в войне россияне будут вознаграждены за их мужество. Кроме того, такое решение может еще более ослабить армию РФ, считает первый исполнительный секретарь фракции СвДП в бундестаге Йоханнес Фогель.

----------


## Артикль

Блядь, да жителей нацики не выпускали. Как они их выпустят когда прикрыться нечем будет? Гуманитарка была и автобусы были.
Но нацики то не выпускали и по уходящим стреляли. У нас целый день по всем каналам всё это показывают. Я что ли вру ???
Вот сегодня вечером показывали как жителям гуманитарка раздавали и в автобусах как в Ростов ехали. Это невозможно подделать.

----------


## Имбирь

У Скабеевой уже обсуждают захват Европы. Вызывайте санитаров.

----------


## Артикль

> *В Германии предложили создать программу приема российских дезертиров.* 
> 
> Тем, кто отказался участвовать в войне против Украины, нужно "быстро, безопасно и без лишних сложностей предоставить убежище", заявили в СвДП (Свободные демократы) - партии, входящей в правящую коалицию ФРГ, передает DW.
> 
> Тем самым отказавшиеся от участия в войне россияне будут вознаграждены за их мужество. Кроме того, такое решение может еще более ослабить армию РФ, считает первый исполнительный секретарь фракции СвДП в бундестаге Йоханнес Фогель.


 Ни кого ни куда не забирают. Там только профи. Техника сложная. Любого не возьмут.
Есть ещё армия Басурина на Донбассе. Они забирают брошеную технику нациков. Всё это показывают.

----------


## Имбирь

Я все думаю, кто такие эти нацики? Сколько их? Где они? Кому служат, кто ими управляет? С какой целью?

В Харькове наснимали этих раздач гуманитарной помощи: вынесут пару магазинов, и потом за углом раздают гуманитарную помощь...

Достали из старых запасов Олега Царева. Бывший замглавы Партии Регионов и бывший спикер так называемой "Новороссии". 



> российские оккупанты притащили этого алкоголика в Бородянку на Киевщине и сняли сюжет, как он раздает гуманитарку.  
> 
> Предлагаем бизнесменам сформировать призовой фонд для бойцов ВСУ / Теробороны за поимку этого насекомого в любом виде, с предъявлением тушки.

----------


## Имбирь

*Владелец Mail.ru, "Вконтакте" и "Одноклассников" объявил, что ему угрожает дефолт.*

Холдингу VK грозит технический дефолт из-за невозможности расплатиться с держателями его ценных бумаг. Их торги на бирже были остановлены еще в начале марта 2022 г. из-за санкций, а у него в настоящее время нет суммы, способной покрыть все обязательства. 

В аналогичной ситуации находятся интернет-гигант Яндекс и онлайн-магазин Ozon.

----------


## Имбирь

> Бойцы ССО обнаружили Рамзана Кадырова с элитной личной охраной на окраине Ирпеня!


 Как-то очень быстро обнаружили.  40 соток земли очень мотивируют  :Smile:

----------


## Артикль

> Я все думаю, кто такие эти нацики? Сколько их? Где они? Кому служат, кто ими управляет? С какой целью?
> 
> В Харькове наснимали этих раздач гуманитарной помощи: вынесут пару магазинов, и потом за углом раздают гуманитарную помощь...
> 
> Достали из старых запасов Олега Царева. Бывший замглавы Партии Регионов и бывший спикер так называемой "Новороссии".


 Нацики ? Теперь считают что ВСУ что Азов. Даже ВСУ хуже Азова. Разбомбили весь Донецк. И кто дал команду снаряд кассетный 
запустить ? Такую команду на уровне генерала дают. У российской армии точки У нет на вооружение. А остатки снаряда есть и даже
по номеру определили в какую часть снаряд прибыл.
Кто командует ? Командование ЦРУ не хочешь ? Иностранцы тоже есть. И готовили как террористов.
Я это не сам придумал.

----------


## Артикль

Кадыров был там где-то.
Гум конвои они ещё и в 14 году ездили.

----------


## Имбирь

Ага, значит нацики - это армия Украины, как таковая?

Тогда русская армия - это тоже нацики?

----------


## Имбирь

*Российские оккупанты взяли в заложники врачей и пациентов Областной больницы интенсивного лечения в Мариуполе.* 

Об этом сообщает глава Донецкой областной военной администрации Павел Кириленко. 

Он опубликовал у себя в тг-канале сообщение одного из сотрудников больницы:
«Из больницы невозможно выйти. Сильно стреляют, сидим в подвале. Машины в больницу не могут подъехать уже двое суток. Вокруг горят многоэтажки… В нашу больницу россияне нагнали 400 человек из соседних домов. Выйти нам нельзя».
Речь идет об областной больнице интенсивного лечения. На днях российские оккупанты ее практически разрушили – в основном корпусе от бомбежек упали плиты перекрытия. Но персонал и пациенты продолжали находиться в приспособленном подвальном помещении – работать и лечиться, сообщил Кириленко.

----------


## Артикль

> Ага, значит нацики - это армия Украины, как таковая?
> 
> Тогда русская армия - это тоже нацики?


 Получается так.
Советский состав офицеров уволили. Остальных в НАТО обучали по программе ИГИЛа.
Нацизм это идеология. Из Азова и Айдара в ВСУ все должности заняли. Мэры городов тоже.
Ты однозначно когда-то узнаешь обо всём.

----------


## Артикль

> *Российские оккупанты взяли в заложники врачей и пациентов Областной больницы интенсивного лечения в Мариуполе.* 
> 
> Об этом сообщает глава Донецкой областной военной администрации Павел Кириленко. 
> 
> Он опубликовал у себя в тг-канале сообщение одного из сотрудников больницы:
> «Из больницы невозможно выйти. Сильно стреляют, сидим в подвале. Машины в больницу не могут подъехать уже двое суток. Вокруг горят многоэтажки… В нашу больницу россияне нагнали 400 человек из соседних домов. Выйти нам нельзя».
> Речь идет об областной больнице интенсивного лечения. На днях российские оккупанты ее практически разрушили – в основном корпусе от бомбежек упали плиты перекрытия. Но персонал и пациенты продолжали находиться в приспособленном подвальном помещении – работать и лечиться, сообщил Кириленко.


 Про Мариуполь писал уже. Народ в Ростов поехал. У многих домов не осталось.
В 14 году беженцев Донбасса даже Дагестан брал.

----------


## Артикль

На вот тебе. Хочешь верь, хочешь не верь. Сам разбирайся.



> .    Украинские войска открыли огонь по Макеевке из тактического ракетного комплекса «Точка-У», сообщили в представительстве ДНР в СЦКК.
> RT на русском

----------


## Артикль

А это запрещённые конвенцией снаряды.
Но не одна блядь не замечает. А русские виноваты.

----------


## Имбирь

Расследователи из Conflict Intelligence Team: 

Удар по Донецку ракетой комплекса "Точка-У" нанесен с "юго-востока который сейчас полностью контролируется  российскими силами и сепаратистскими силами"

----------


## Артикль

У них это версия только. Басурин выступил что снаряд за 60 км из какого то Красноармейска прилетел. Место показали и снаряд тоже.
А это теперь по номеру снаряда будет доказано. И экспертизу проведут. Ещё как то сомнительно про цель, про какие-то перевесы.
И кто ж тогда весь Донецк то разбабахал ? Пушилин сам себе? Это чтобы обвинить там кого-то, а потом заново строить ?
Ну показывали танкиста из ополчения. Обычный шахтёр. Рука прострелена. Речь простая. С кем он тогда воюет ?
Ну не будет ни кто из этих людей по своим городам снаряды пулять.

----------


## Артикль

Ну вот сейчас смотрю передачу. Донецк бомбили ещё до 26 февраля. Представители Донбасса вообще в бешенстве. 
Чё то сомнительно что они сами себя бомбили.

----------


## Артикль

В общем Ваня, выкинь из головы меня убеждать что Донбасс бомбят либо российские войска, либо ополчение Басурина. Не надо
делать из кого-то идиота. И тиражами в дневниках ты ничего не добьёшься.
И да, смотри как бы Зеленскому в голову не пришло метро затопить. Видать в Киеве тоже весело будет.

----------


## Артикль

На вот Мариуполь.
И акцент у воинов местный. И про нацистов, специально для Имбирного.
https://youtu.be/mtKpJozVMbc

----------


## Артикль

На разбирайся.



> .       Народная милиция Донецкой народной республики получила информацию о подготовке очередной фальсификации в Мариуполе.
> ТАСС
> Защитники Донецкой Народной Республики опубликовали экстренное заявление, в котором раскрыли планы украинских преступников и нацистов.
> Новостной фронт
> ВСУ планировали захоронить останки украинских силовиков, чтобы доказать массовую гибель мирного населения, уточнили в Народной милиции.
> Комсомольская правда
> Затем, "по сценарию, военнослужащие центра информационно-психологических операций сил специальных операций ВСУ провели постановочные фото- видео фиксацию "братской могилы" общей численностью до 1300 погибших", сказал он.
> ТАСС

----------


## Артикль

И как ты вообще Сёма охарактеризуешь народную милицию Донбасса?
Это не войска РФ.
А из всего происходящего то не выкинешь,  определяться то придётся с этим.

----------


## Morpho

Когда в МИД России называют специальную военную операцию РФ на Украине "достаточно аккуратной", кроме настороженности, это заявление ничего не вызывает. Я сегодня утром собиралась на работу, и слушала новости. Ну, то есть, видение ситуации со стороны российской прессы. И вот показывают полуразрушенный Мариуполь, и вещают нам, дескать, вот, посмотрите, люди добрые, что националисты наделали. Тут же читаешь комментарии украинцев, а там совсем другая история. Насколько мне известно, Мариуполь не входил в состав так называемой ДНР. Вопрос: зачем ВСУ разрушать инфраструктуру в собственном городе? Где здесь логика?
По поводу Марины Овсянниковой. Несут сейчас сущий бред, дабы хоть как-то загладить ситуацию. И что её, якобы, могли запугать. Кто, интересно?) И что это такое, что страшнее долгих лет тюрьмы?) Что, якобы, она психически нездорова. Ага, прямо из клиники и на первый канал. Но это было неожиданно и... смело.

----------


## tempo

> Вопрос: зачем ВСУ разрушать инфраструктуру в собственном городе? Где здесь логика?


 О... !! Желание и запрос, наконец-то, ЛОГИКИ - похвально!
Отвечаю.

Тот контингент, что управляет ВСУ, понимает: чуда не будет. В украину будет введено от морей до западных окраин. И поэтому используется тактика выжженной земли, как и завещал великий немецкий вдохновитель этой публики.
Ровно по этому завету поступали и поступают США.
Россия же, вместо чтоб расхерачить до основанья всё, откуда доносится намёк на выстрел, по возможности сохраняет будущую свою часть и людей, которых упорно считает русскими.

----------


## Имбирь

Гвоздь программы)




> Лавров: большинство стран мира поддерживают Россию, но не могут противостоять давлению США.

----------


## Имбирь

Просто прелесть:




 :Wink:

----------


## Traumerei

Мне грустно жить в 100км от Мариуполя, где убивают людей, они сидят без воды и еды(
Я никогда и представить себе такого не могла, всю жизнь жила рядом с границей, мы ездили за покупками, я училась в Луганске. Дружила даже с теми, кого можно назвать украинскими патриотами или националистами, конечно,не в радикальной форме.
Как же всё переменилось, как жаль что украинцы и бывшие друзья будут ненавидеть таких как я за бездействие,но мы действовали как могли ещё задолго до "спецоперации", пытаясь поменять политический курс страны.
Всё это бесполезно...

----------


## Remarque

> А, забыла рассказать. Я в прошлую пятницу на работе зачитала сотрудникам несколько сообщений Unity. Сказала, что на форуме (естественно, не сказала, каком) уже несколько лет с ним общаюсь, и что ему можно верить. Надо отметить, что у нас в кабинете несколько человек поддерживают путинскую политику, со всеми вытекающими отсюда последствиями. Так вот, я думала, что сейчас скажут, что это бред, фейк, враньё… Но на моё удивление, выслушали молча, не слова не проронили даже самые положительно настроенные на войну. А одна спросила: "Выходит, что нас обманывают?". Я ответила утвердительно, и поняла, что они задумались. Это сейчас главное – начать думать.


 Щас представил, как Морфо завывающим голосом читает своим коллегам посты Юнити а-ла письмо дедушке на дерёвню, время от время угрожающе посматривая то на одного то на другого коллегу. Морфин коллектив, конечно, в реальном шоке, видя, что она то ли под мухой, то ли под наркотой и испуганно кивают ей на все её заявления, понимая, что лучше не спорить с неадекватным человеком :Smile:

----------


## Имбирь

*Оккупанты не выплачивают компенсаций за убитых мобилизованных из "Л/ДНР" и сжигают тела россиян - разведка*

Чтобы скрыть реальное количество погибших, оккупанты используют Донецкий металлургический комбинат для сожжения трупов местных "новобранцев" и прибывших из России добровольцев, говорится в сообщении на странице ГУР МОУ в Facebook.

"Оккупанты не выплачивают компенсаций за убитых мобилизованных с "ЛНР", "ДНР" и сжигают тела россиян. Во временно оккупированном Луганске открыт пункт выдачи тел погибших "мобилизованных" жителей оккупированных территорий в магазине "Копейка". Выдачей тел занимается так называемая" российской оккупационной армии", - говорится в сообщении.

При этом из документов родственникам погибших выдают только свидетельство о смерти и разрешении на погребение. В то же время, никаких документов о том, где, как и при каких обстоятельствах они погибли, - нет.

"Родственникам объясняют, что никаких выплат за смерть мобилизованных из "ЛНР" и "ДНР" не предусмотрено даже при наличии российского паспорта. Одновременно, родственникам официально погибших россиян обещано выплату 12 миллионов рублей. Такое отношение вызывает возмущение среди местного населения, впрочем "полиция"" оккупантов не учитывает эти настроения", - отметили в разведке.

----------


## Имбирь

> посты Юнити


 Юнити пишет о том, что происходит на самом деле. Довольно странно не понимать этого.

----------


## Remarque

> Юнити пишет о том, что происходит на самом деле. Довольно странно не понимать этого.


 Юнити пишет то, что происходит в его воспалённом воображении. Имеет право на это. Но вот выдавать его посты за истину в последней инстанции было бы как минимум наивно.

----------


## Имбирь

*Антон Геращенко опубликовал фото тел российских оккупантов и призвал забрать их, иначе они будут закопаны в братской могиле* 

Ещё раз обращаюсь к генералом рашисткой армии! Как Вы будете смотреть в глаза матерям? 

Заберите свои трупы! 

В Вознесенске уже скоро неделя как их хранят в вагоне-рефрижераторе, тратя на это каждый день под 100 литров  солярки. 

Их там 12. Если не заберёте в течении 48 часов, будем хоронить в братской могиле, заявил Геращенко.

----------


## Артикль

Ну ничего Имбирия, скоро твоя пиздодеятельность закончится. Хуй ты где полазаешь.



> .      Так, Запорожская областная военная администрация официально подтверждает, что Российская армия захватила телевизионную вышку в Мелитополе, установила там свое оборудование и началась трансляция российских телеканалов.
> 
> Аналогичная информация приходит и от жителей Херсона, который также перешел под контроль Российской армии. Как передают наши источники, в самом Херсоне и в районах области с утра 4 марта через приставку Т2 начали транслировать 24 российских телеканала.

----------


## Имбирь

хаха




> Рамзан "дон" Кадыров не был в Украине (https://bit.ly/3q9xDCm) на прошлой неделе.
> 
> По данным УП, два мобильных телефона "пехотинца Путина" за последние 7 дней не подключались в роуминге к украинским вышкам связи. В тот день, когда Кадыров утверждал, что находится под Киевом, его телефон был в Грозном.

----------


## Имбирь

Путин заявил, 



> что западные санкции станут уроком для национального бизнеса РФ, "нет ничего надежнее, чем вкладывать средства в Россию".


 так что олигархи сами виноваты в своих потерях.
В виноватых недостатка не будет)

----------


## Артикль

А при чём тут Кадыров ? Может он по другому телефону общался.
Уж с сетью то обязательно поработают.
И мечта Вани о демонтаже свершится.
Да Здравствует резервация !!!

----------


## Имбирь

Интересная штука https://sms.1920.in/

----------


## Артикль

Весело Имбирю. Чё теперь неньку то ждёт ? Полная жопа. 
А западенцев съебавшиеся в Польшу будут там бомжевать и деградировать. Спят там в трепье на картонках.
Скоро с неграми смешаются иммигрантами.

----------


## Артикль

> Интересная штука https://sms.1920.in/


 И что ?



> .     Злоумышленники могут пытаться похитить ваши данные с сайта sms.1920.in (например, пароли, сообщения или номера банковских карт). Подробнее

----------


## Артикль

Так и будешь по помойкам шарить ?

----------


## Имбирь

3-й раз объясняю:



> Злоумышленники могут пытаться похитить ваши данные с сайта sms.1920.in (например, пароли, сообщения или номера банковских карт). Подробнее


 это пишет Роскомнадзор. VPN поможет.

----------


## Артикль

Роскомнадзор пишет что Роскомнадзор.
А не безопасное соединение так пишет.

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Имбирь

*«Необходима наша гражданская позиция!» В России по всей стране в приказном порядке сгоняют бюджетников на митинги 18 марта в поддержку Путина и войны.*

Как сообщают российские тг-каналы, митинги в пятницу пройдут по всей стране в честь восьмой годовщины аннексии Крыма и в поддержку войны в Украине. Читатели канала «Можем объяснить» рассказали, как их начальство требует прийти и постоять в массовке.

В одной из школ Пятигорска учителям разослали сообщение, согласно которому всем в строгом порядке нужно прийти на митинг 18 числа, сообщила подписчица МО. 

«Коллеги! 18 марта в 13 часов на площади у Дома Администрации состоится митинг  Россия, Крым, Донецк, присутствие всех строго обязательно. Списки с Ф.И сотрудников и преподавателей переданы главе города. Освобождаю только Б., у неё двое маленьких детей. Сообщаю вам заранее. Отсутствия  быть не должно, акция пройдёт быстро. Прошу отнестись с ДОЛЖНЫМ ПОНИМАНИЕМ, необходима наша гражданская позиция».

Аналогичную историю прислали читатели из Москвы, где от сотрудников социальных учреждений требуют прийти на митинг в Лужниках. Они получили такое сообщение: *«В пятницу идем в Лужники, на мероприятие Крым-наш, идёт все! Время я сообщу позже! Прошу это не обсуждать, я тоже иду с вами!».*

В Уфе людей собирают на площадь Салавата Юлаева. Обещают, что выступят «такие знаменитости, как «Элвин Грей» и поп-рок коллектив «Город 312». От одной из фирм просят прислать списки сотрудников в табличной форме.

----------


## Артикль

Унити, Ваня !!!
Имбирь вас на концерт приглашает 8 - летите возвращение Крыма отмечать.
Будете пить, гулять, веселиться.

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Артикль

Ни кого не напоминает?



> .      Известный в прошлом либеральный журналист, а нынче спивающийся пенсионер Александр Невзоров продолжает прислуживать Западу и предавать свою страну, получая за это 30 сребреников на пропой.
> 
> 
> 
> 61-летний колдырь периодически занимается антироссийской пропагандой и льет грязь на РФ в перерывах между запоями. Недавно он «вставил свои пять копеек» по поводу поправок в Конституцию. Алкашу не понравилось, что будет законодательно закреплен статус русского языка и русского народа как государствообразующих.

----------


## Имбирь

https://glavred.info/world/v-rossii-...ck_id=27617070

*В России требуют отстранить Путина из президентского кресла*

С таким требованием выступил общественный и политический деятель РФ Леонид Гозман.
Владимир Путин
В России требуют отстранить Путина из президентского кресла/ Reuters
В России требуют, чтобы депутаты Федерального Собрания РФ начали процедуру отстранения Владимира Путина от должности президента. С соответствующим требованием выступил российский общественный и политический деятель, президент Фонда "Перспектива" Леонид Гозман.

Он сообщил об этом на своей странице в Facebook и подчеркнул, что народ имеет право использовать такой механизм устранения главы государства, хоть и понимает, что российские депутаты всё равно не будут свергать диктатора.

"Я, Гозман Леонид Яковлевич, требую от депутатов Федерального Собрания РФ немедленно начать по предусмотренным Конституцией РФ процедурам процесс отстранения от должности президента РФ В.В.Путина. Понимаю, что они этого не сделают, хотя именно в этом их долг. А мой долг – требовать этого", – подчеркнул Гозман.

При этом он отметил, что не получал никакого вознаграждения за выдвижение такого требования от любых стран или организаций.

"К вниманию органов: в этом тексте нет признаков дискредитации Вооруженных сил РФ, а также выражения неуважения к власти в неприличной форме – и то, и другое запрещено законом. Информирую, кроме того, что за публикацию этого текста я не получал ни вознаграждения, ни обещания вознаграждения в любой форме от зарубежных или российских граждан и организаций", – написал общественный и политический деятель.

----------


## Имбирь

Думаю, за последнюю неделю в России лед тронулся.
И дальше это будет происходить все отчетливее.
Никуда эту войну не спрячешь.

----------


## Morpho

Хочу кое-что поведать тем персонажам мужского пола, кои лишены собственного мнения, подвержены чужому влиянию, и посему боготворят наших чеченских братьев, восхваляя светлое имя Кадырова. То, что я сейчас скажу, вас очень огорчит, но я считаю, что вы заслужили знать правду. Дело в том, что эта нация, которой вы так прониклись, вас, русских, ни во что не ставит. Вы для них – пыль под ногами, отребья.   И ведут себя они смирно, пока из государственного бюджета им перечисляют огромные средства, иными словами, платят дань, как Золотой орде. Да, они воины по праву рождения, но это совсем не означает, что сейчас они воюют за Россию. После первой командировки в Чечню, мой муж рассказал, как отзывались о русских военнослужащих чеченцы. С пренебрежением, если быть предельно корректной. А ему чеченский командир прямо сказал: "Тебе не место среди этих выродков, это позор для правоверного". Так что, не обольщайтесь, мои впечатлительные друзья, эти товарищи так же легко и непринуждённо перережут ваши глотки, как только Путину нечем будет им платить.

----------


## Morpho

Ремарк, у тебя слишком богатое воображение. Впрочем, как и всех кремлеботов, которые искренне считают, что это именно Украина первой хотела на них напасть, а Пунин, ай, молодец, взял да опередил.  
Ты лучше мне ответь, почему тебя, и других патриотически настроенных граждан, вроде, никто здесь не трогает, никто не оскорбляет, на конфликт с вами не нарывается… Просто высказывают свою точку зрения, пишут о том, что видят собственными глазами, слышат собственными ушами, в отличие от вас. Ну ладно, вы кричите, по своему обыкновению: "Вы фсё врётиии". А зачем переходить на личности? Ведь, судя по вашему поведению, именно у вас можно диагностировать, как минимум, истерику и как максимум, психопатию.  Я понимаю, конечно, что слабая степень осведомлённости, а вернее, её полное отсутствие, не позволяет вам убедить кого-то в том, что вы есть истина в последней инстанции. А признания-то очень хочется. Но никто на вас и ваш бред не реагирует, что злит вас ещё пуще. И глядя на вас, мне начинает казаться, что здесь что-то похлеще обычной пропаганды используется… Но как тебе известно, я смотрела почти все сезоны Ходячих, и помню, что верный способ уничтожения зомбарей – выстрел в голову).

----------


## Remarque

> Ремарк, у тебя слишком богатое воображение. Впрочем, как и всех кремлеботов, которые искренне считают, что это именно Украина первой хотела на них напасть, а Пунин, ай, молодец, взял да опередил.  
> Ты лучше мне ответь, почему тебя, и других патриотически настроенных граждан, вроде, никто здесь не трогает, никто не оскорбляет, на конфликт с вами не нарывается… Просто высказывают свою точку зрения, пишут о том, что видят собственными глазами, слышат собственными ушами, в отличие от вас. Ну ладно, вы кричите, по своему обыкновению: "Вы фсё врётиии". А зачем переходить на личности? Ведь, судя по вашему поведению, именно у вас можно диагностировать, как минимум, истерику и как максимум, психопатию.  Я понимаю, конечно, что слабая степень осведомлённости, а вернее, её полное отсутствие, не позволяет вам убедить кого-то в том, что вы есть истина в последней инстанции. А признания-то очень хочется. Но никто на вас и ваш бред не реагирует, что злит вас ещё пуще. И глядя на вас, мне начинает казаться, что здесь что-то похлеще обычной пропаганды используется… Но как тебе известно, я смотрела почти все сезоны Ходячих, и помню, что верный способ уничтожения зомбарей – выстрел в голову).


 Морфо, где ты увидела мою истерику-то? :Smile:  По-моему, истеришь здесь именно ты, а я спокоен, как слон :Wink:  Смотри, я написал тебе несколько строк, а ты в ответ накатала мне  коммент почти в три раза раза больше :Embarrassment:  Ну и у кого здесь после этого нервы шалят? :Big Grin:

----------


## Имбирь

Немножко лирики

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Имбирь

Цветочки

----------


## Имбирь

Видео специально для тех, кто думал, что Украине можно сложить оружие и сдаться))
В политике нельзя сдаваться. Того, кто сдается - съедают с потрохами.

Подозреваю, что Понасенков скорее всего прав. Власть имущие бессовестны и продажны. И огромная часть айсберга под водой.
В пользу этой версии говорит даже такая мелочь, как то, что немецкие магазины Метро выставили ультиматум Украине, чтобы не рвать торговые связи с Россией.

----------


## Morpho

Некоторые, да, не хотят уходить с российского рынка. Леруа Мерлен, например, даже расширяться хотят. Вроде как в ОБИ одумались, но это не точно. 
И новые сводки с полей. Я всю неделю с удивлением следила, как пенсы сметают с прилавков сахар. Некоторые, особо ушлые, уже пытались его продавать за углом по цене золотых слитков. Кстати, о слитках. Вопреки "заботе" Путина о сбережениях граждан и отменённом НДС на золото, этого самого золота в банках уже нет. Вам предложат открыть обезличенный металлический счёт, но в руках слитки подержать не удастся. Нет, кто-то, конечно, успел купить, судя по бешеному спросу на банковские ячейки. Но, думаю, что не многие, лавочку просто прикрыли. Идём дальше. Сейчас сходила в Магнит за бытовой химией. И что я вижу? Пенсы снова оказались проворнее – нет стирального порошка. Поговорила с сотрудником магазина, та сказала, что после завоза товаров приходят и сметают всё, Я возмутилась, сказала, чтобы установили ограничение. Мне ответили, что оно есть – по 2 пачки в руки. Подозреваю, что эти суки приходят по нескольку раз в день. Как мышки, в норку к себе таскают запасы. Их уже на том свете в фонарями ищут, а они тут сахаром на 20 лет вперёд запасаются.
Я, конечно, понимаю, что все эти проблемы выглядят нелепо на фоне украинской стороны. Там люди теряют всё – их жилища разрушены, они хоронят близких прямо во дворах, в их сердцах не остаётся ничего, кроме ненависти к захватчикам. Но… ребята! Я, вот лично я, не хотела этой войны. Я сильно против. Последние две недели, я вообще живу с ощущением того, что сейчас происходит самое настоящее насилие. И насильники – мои соотечественники. И я хочу справедливости – пусть все эти трудности испытывают исключительно те, кто поддерживает эту вакханалию. Пусть эти упыри страдают, им-то ничего от этого – для них привычно действовать в ущерб себе и своим близким.

----------


## tempo

Господи, вот же полоумная.
И половинки хватает лишь на то, чтобы осознать: проблема есть, и на то, чтобы плюнуть ядком, который уже давно прокис и всем на эти плевки пох.
Откуда проблема выросла, почему "пенсы" скупают всё и тащат в норку - на это половинного ресурса недостаточно.
О том, чтобы понимать, что будет завтра, если не будет того, что происходит сегодня -речь вообще не идёт.
"Дайте мне мой привычный вкусный кусок, и пусть вес мир сгинет."

----------


## Morpho

Прочитала про Россграм, поржала, представила себе пролетариат, который своими пожёванными пряниками будут украшать его страницы. Не пойму, что на М. Галкина так ополчились, ведь правильно же охарактеризовал новый продукт: "Общество анонимных алкоголиков".

----------


## Имбирь

> Некоторые, да, не хотят уходить с российского рынка. Леруа Мерлен, например, даже расширяться хотят.


 Ну, конечно, Леруа - Франция))
И из-за всех этих торговых интересов, запутанных связей и притязаний, война будет длиться долго, к сожалению.
И кому надо заработать, заработает миллионы и на оружии, технике и проч.
А уровень жизни обычных людей, как всегда, будет лететь в тартарары.

----------


## Morpho

Да блин… А что ты предлагаешь? К примеру, мне ремонт надо делать в очередной новой квартире, мне нужны эти организации, я там всегда закупалась. Мне не выгодно, чтобы они покинули рынок. Я не хочу рвать с ними отношения. Они тоже не хотят. Мы любим друг друга) White_Gargouil изменил моё мировоззрение)

----------


## Имбирь

Я предлагаю поставить у власти справедливых и порядочных людей)))

----------


## Артикль

Где ставить то, в Гондурасе ?

----------


## Артикль

А чего это они не на передовой?
https://youtu.be/Jhtk7E4aqf0

----------


## Артикль

Как Ваня отвергает НАТУ
https://youtu.be/dVRTkKbKqOA

----------


## Артикль

Ваня!!! У тебя там с табаком неважно?
https://youtu.be/ATeOgXcrcXY

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Morpho

Кстати, Ваня. Я сейчас слышала, что ТЦ в Киеве разгромили. 
А ты пишешь про какие-то свои ассоциации с никами. И меня ещё туда приплетаешь. У меня нет цели кого-то впечатлить, поэтому могу даже самкой богомола назваться). И потом, не знаю, кому это захочется, чтобы их, как котят, за пазуху закидывали).

----------


## Morpho



----------


## Артикль

https://youtu.be/Ei1rQQtztRY

----------


## Morpho



----------


## Имбирь

*В Гостомеле российские оккупанты не пожалели даже лошадей. Из 32 воспитанников конюшни, возможно, несколько лошадей уцелели, но большинство сгорело заживо.
*
Об этом рассказала владелица конюшни Александра, сообщает "Цензор.НЕТ".

"Еще 5-7 лошадей сейчас бродят между Гостомелем и Бучей. Трава уже пошла, воду они найдут. Главное – чтобы под обстрел не попали", - добавила владелица конюшни.

По ее словам, до войны у нее было немало друзей в России. Теперь с этим покончено.

Как только получила фото обгоревших лошадиных трупов, Александра разослала их бывшим владельцам для опознания. Многими лошадьми владели дети 7-10 лет... Сегодня в их семьях стало еще больше поводов для ненависти к оккупантам.

"Конюшня – это что, военный объект? Твари! Лошадей за что?! Я конюшню после войны обязательно отстрою. И коня обязательно назову "Русский корабль, иди нах*й", - сказала владелица

----------


## Имбирь

Российские СМИ пишут, что комплектующих для бесперебойной работы лифтов в РФ осталось всего на полгода.

Через месяц после начала войны внезапно выяснилось, что даже лифты в России не работают без американских технологий.

----------


## Артикль

Не следует все разрушения списывать на "оккупантов".
Вот сдаются пачками ВСУ значит будет расследование. Пишите заявление в следствие и там разберутся и будет суд.
Голословное обвинения отныне непрокатят. Это кощунство.

----------


## Артикль

> .    лифты в России не работают


 Ты уже всё перебрал. А со светофорами как ?

----------


## jozh

> Ты уже всё перебрал. А со светофорами как ?


 Еще поставки горшков в детские сады без американских технологий невозможны. Но кровавый режим, разумеется, об этом умалчивает.

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Артикль

Имбирь, а чего мелочиться то
https://youtu.be/lA6tIMUXO1A

----------


## Имбирь

Интервью https://m.facebook.com/watch/?ref=watch_permalink

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Имбирь

Мне понравились 2 высказывания за время войны.

1-е, как ни странно, исходило от Лолиты Милявской и было лаконичным.
Она напомнила притчу о царе Соломоне. Когда две женщины утверждали, что ребенок их личный)
Царь сказал: "рубите его ровно пополам и раздайте жаждущим".
И тут выяснилось, кто на самом деле мать. Очевидно та, кто желает добра на самом деле.

2.
А другой человек, россиянин, между прочим, сказал: "ну, допустим, украинцы притесняют русских на своей территории, ограничивают в правах. Что в этом случае полагается сделать?
Конечно, помочь своим братьям! Пригласить их к себе в Россию, обеспечить жильем, рабочими местами..."
Но никак не бомбить города, в которых половина русскоязычных граждан.

Все просто.

----------

